# 

## BorysB

Witajcie,

Wszystko na to wskazuje, iż przyszły rok to rok, w którym zacznę budowę domu. Mam już dosyć płacenia odsępnego za wynajem mieszkania. Jestem zupełnym laikiem w temacie budowy i pierwszą osobą, która zdecydowała się na taki krok w mojej rodzinie. Dom chcę budować bez udziału developera i oczywiście z funduszy z kredytu.

Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć gdzie znajdę "receptę" i informacje na temat tego jak krok po kroku wygląda budowa domu???   :smile:

----------


## Kingaa

Idealnej recepty na pewno nigdzie nie znajdziesz  :wink: 
Czytaj gazetki, forum, rozmawiaj z ludźmi... Ja też jestem jeszcze kompletnie zielona, ale jak trochę poczytałam, popytałam, to powoli mi się rozjaśnia, a poza tym już mniej więcej wiem czego nie wiem...

----------


## tomek123

Też byłem zielony a dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym już stoi. Życzę powodzenia i zachęcam do lektury Muratora.  :big tongue:

----------

> Też byłem zielony a dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym już stoi. Życzę powodzenia i zachęcam do lektury Muratora.



Dzięki za poradę. Jednak jak długo studiowałeś temat i z jakich źródeł oraz ile potrzebowałeś czasu aby od początku do końca stanu surowego doprowadzić dom. Czy myślisz, że będąc teraz zielonym mam szansę postawić dom w przyszłym roku (przy założeniu bez developora ale z ekipami od poszczegolnych etapów). Ja w samej budowie aktywnie nie mogę uczestniczyć.

----------


## Honorata

ja tez zaczelam od lektury "Ładnego domu" i "Muratora"  pod koniec 2001 roku, kiedy na gwałt zdecydowałam się, ze trzeba zaczac budowac zeby wykorzystac duza ulge budowlana, po kilku miesiacach czytania tych pisemek + archiwalnych + kopania po internecie juz cos wiedzialam. Oczywiscie caly czas sie ucze i "doksztalcam meza", ktory chetniej niz ze zrodel uczy sie ode mnie  :Lol:  W tej chwili robimy fundamenty, pewnie zaczelibysmy wczesniej ale ostatni rok spedzilismy zagarnica...
Cały czas się uczymy i dowiadujemy nowych rzeczy, zacznij od wyboru działki, projektu, wypisz sobie jakie pomieszczenia powinien miec twoj wymarzony dom, a dalej jakos pojdzie! Praktycznie kazdy projket mozesz zmienic potem pod kontem matarialu z ktorego zrobisz sciany, prawie kazdy pod katem wybou poszycia dachowego (zawsze mozesz dach "odchudzic"), wyboru zródła ogrzewania, takze easy, easy...
Poza tym , jezlei uwazasz ze jeszcze za mało wiesz w temacie, lepiej zamiast budowac w 1 sezon, rozłóż sobie przyjemnosc na 2-3 lata!

----------


## Wakmen

Sztuka dobrego budowania to nie tabliczka mnożenia którą nauczysz się w tydzień. To jest temat rzeka. 
Ja osobiście zawodowo pracuję w ciszy, spokoju, ładnie ubrany ale wciąż (od 15 lat) uwielbiam przebierać się w robocze ciuchy i chodzić pracować na budowy. To jest piękne widzięć efekty swojej pracy (a już szczególnie bardzo dobrze zrobionej kiedy klient jest naprawdę zadowolony). Osobiście będę się budował w niedalekiej przyszłości ale wciąż nieodważę się murować ścian. To nie dla mnie. Wykończenie, instalacje, montaże okien, drzwi, kafli czy obróbka drewna - wszystko sam lub z drobną pomocą. 
Pamiętaj, jeżeli chcesz wziąć "byle jakiego fachowca" który spartoli ci robotę i jeszcze będziesz musiał mu zapłacić - wściekniesz się, że sam czegoś nie zrobiłeś (wymagane doradztwo oczywiście). Co jest w tym najgorsze - czas. Mija nieubłaganie.

----------


## wojbob

Bardzo proszę o podpowiedź. 
Chcę budować dom parterowy z  poddaszem użytkowym. 
Pytanie: Kiedy poddasze użytkowe staje się kondygnacją (czy są jakieś przepisy co do powierzchni, kąta dachu, wysokości ścianki kolankowej)? Bardzo proszę o pomocy gdzie takie przepisy znajdę? Dzwoniłem do architekta z urzędu miejskiego, który wydał decyzję o warunkach zabudowy ale nie potrafił odpowiedzieć mi na pytanie.
Pozdrawiam wojbob   :big grin:

----------


## redaktorsmall

Witam wszystkich może ktoś bardziej doświadczony pomoże mi przejść przez ten kolos  :wink:  jaki mnie czeka

Mam już wypis z miejscowego planu zagospodarowania planu przestrzennego terenu
dziś odebrałem mape do celów projektowych chyba w skali 1do 1000 albo 1 do 500 mniejsza o wiekszosc,

Interesuje mnie kilka projektow aczkolwiek w sieci ich jest bardzo duzo
moje pytanie brzmi 

a) czy biuro projektowe niezbedne jest na miejscu ? czy z innej miejscowosci sobie moge wziosc tak aby robic projekt przez internet ?
b) czy wybierac projetk typowo taki jaki chce aby nie na nosic na nim zmian ? czy to wogole sie oplaca ?
bo dochodza mnie sluchy ze jesli kupie projekt to moge nie miec pozwolenia na zmiany itp 

Prosze o jakies podpowiedzi 
Pozdrawiam
Nowicjusz

----------


## Marek30022

> Witam wszystkich może ktoś bardziej doświadczony pomoże mi przejść przez ten kolos  jaki mnie czeka
> 
> Mam już wypis z miejscowego planu zagospodarowania planu przestrzennego terenu
> dziś odebrałem mape do celów projektowych chyba w skali 1do 1000 albo 1 do 500 mniejsza o wiekszosc,
> 
> Interesuje mnie kilka projektow aczkolwiek w sieci ich jest bardzo duzo
> moje pytanie brzmi 
> 
> a) czy biuro projektowe niezbedne jest na miejscu ? czy z innej miejscowosci sobie moge wziosc tak aby robic projekt przez internet ?
> ...



Ja budowałem na bazie gotowego projektu do którego wniosłem zmiany. Część zmian oficjalnie ze zgodą projektanta i drobna zmiana (podniesienie ścianki kolankowej) bez zgody. Tak jest taniej i wygodniej. Ale jeśli nie pasuje Ci żaden gotowy projekt to trzeba robić na zamówienia i według mnie to nie ważne gdzie jest biuro projektowe. Ważne aby projekt był dobry i zrobiony przez uprawnione osoby. Zaletą projektu gotowego jest to,  że pewnie już ktoś według niego budował i wiadomo, że nie ma błędów lub zostały one wykryte przez poprzedników. Czasami taki dom można zobaczyć już zbudowany. Ja mogłem. Swój też pokazywałem zainteresowanym.

----------


## dekar

Moim zdaniem jak kupujesz projekt gotowy to pracownia może być skądkolwiek, jak indywidualny to lepiej aby architekt był na miejscu. Projektowanie indywidualne to konieczność częstych rozmów z architektem (w końcu skądś musi wiedzieć czego oczekujecie i co sądzicie o jego propozycjach) nie zawsze da się to zrobić przez telefon. Spotkania bezpośrednie są z pewnością więcej wnoszące i pozwalają lepiej się zrozumieć.

Dodatkowo mój architekt pełni rolę kierownika budowy, to też dobre połączenie, bo wtedy kto jak kto ale on najlepiej wie jak co powinno być zrobione, no i wszelkie zgody na zmiany mam od ręki.

Co do opłacalności to z moich doświadczeń wynika, że opłaca się brać indywidualny budowlany nie wykonawczy. Wychodzi zdecydowanie taniej, porównywalnie do ceny gotowego z przeróbkami, a jak ekipa doświadczona to wystarczy im taki. Oczywiście jak znajdziesz gotowy który spełnia Twoje wymagania to nie ma co się zastanawiać, szybciej, taniej i można skorzystać z doświadczeń innych co wg. niego budowali.

----------


## marpak1981

Na początku witam wszystkich bo to mój pierwszy post  :smile: 
A teraz do konkretów na wiosne ruszam z budową domu http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m43c518c56b17b do tej pory mam zrobione fundamenty z bloczków betonowych i nic więciej. I oto moje pytania : jakie Waszym zdaniem zastosować w domu ogrzewanie?? Gaz, eko groszek czy jeszcze co innego?? Chciałbym zamontować też solary i ogrzewanie podłogowe. Mury mam w projekcie z porothermu plus 12 styropian i pewnie to będę robił bo murarz też mi to radził a teraz czekam na rady i propozycje  :smile:

----------


## beton44

to budujesz na podstawie zdjęcia domku ???

Nie masz projektu, warunków zabudowy /planu/ itp ???

Nie masz kierownika budowy ???

----------


## marpak1981

Nie nie wszystko to mam już załatwione pozwolenia wszelkie i kierownika ale kierownik to tylko na papierze bo buduje jego zięć a wszystko zależy odemnie co tam chcę zrobic i dlatego proszę o rady  :smile:

----------


## coperek

nie przejmuj się marpak, beton na 2946 postów ma 2900 nic nie wartych uwag, i pewnie do tego myśli że jest fajny elo_zi0m - po prostu Lider FORUM  :wink: 

i specjalnie dla pana betona krótki kurs czytania ze zrozumieniem:
kolega marpak zadał jedno pytanie:
_1. jakie Waszym zdaniem zastosować w domu ogrzewanie?? Gaz, eko groszek czy jeszcze co innego??_
i teraz betonku skup się i odpowiedz sobie (błagam, tylko sobie, nie produkuj kolejnego _szitu_ w tym topiku): co ma do tego zdjęcie/projekt/*warunki zabudowy*/*plan*.
uprzedzając kontrę - oczywiście w projekcie jest sposób ogrzewania domu, oczywiście teoria ma się do praktyki jak onanizm do miłości.

a wracają do autora i samego pytania:
jeżeli masz rurę z gazem - bierz gaz (bezobsługowość, czystość, cena)
jeżeli zarabiasz duuużo więcej niż średnia - bierz olej/gaz z butli (zalety - wyłączając cene - jak wyżej)
jeżeli liczysz się z każdą złotówką, nie przeraża Cię obcowanie na co dzień z _czarnym złotem_ (i wszystkim co z tego wynika), masz nerwy na walkę z nieuczciwymi sprzedawcami, cotygodniową pracą przy kotle - to jest najtańsze rozwiązanie
jeżeli jednak wUNgiel nie dla Ciebie, a olej/gaz za drogi pozostaje piec na pelet/owies - trochę drożej, ale czysto.

wybór należy do Ciebie

pytanio-stwierdzenia o wyborze materiału na ściany nie podejmuje, jak wybierzesz pewnie będzie dobrze - ja wybrałem porotherm i silka na ścianki działowe, mój kumpel gazobeton, jedno i drugie ma swoje wady i zalety.

----------


## beton44

Ho ho ho...

coperek, naprawdę masz ochotę na kopanie się z koniem?


Ale ja jestem cierpliwy więc ci wytłumaczę, bo pewnie nie wiesz....

takie ciekawe kwestie jak  z czego zbudować ściany, ogrzewanie itp
 zazwyczaj 
jednoznacznie określa projekt obiektu  :Smile: 

a to: "czywiście w projekcie jest sposób ogrzewania domu, oczywiście teoria ma się do praktyki jak onanizm do miłości." to już rączki opadają, życzę autorowi wątku gdy cię posłucha
donosu sąsiadów i wizyty nadzoru budowlanego....

----------


## desmear

> Ho ho ho...
> 
> a to: "czywiście w projekcie jest sposób ogrzewania domu, oczywiście teoria ma się do praktyki jak onanizm do miłości." to już rączki opadają, życzę autorowi wątku gdy cię posłucha
> donosu sąsiadów i wizyty nadzoru budowlanego....


takiej bzdury to już dawno nie czytałem.  ludzie komin budują a co do niego przyłączą to czasami decydują na samym końcu. nadzór to ma większe problemy niż się pierdołami zajmować jaki kocioł sobie zainstalowałeś.

----------


## coperek

tak tak betonku, wpadnie CBA, CBŚ i reszta literek alfabetu  :smile: 

nie wiem wielu rzeczy, ale jak już nieopatrznie wiem, to z chęcią się tą wiedzą dzielę.

a wracając do tematu:
pozostały jeszcze pompy ciepła, ale mam mało obiektywne zdanie. wychodzę z założenia, że w domu ma być jak najmniej ruchomych części, wiatraczków, silniczków, wszystkiego co z biegiem czasu będzie piszczeć, przestanie się kręcić, trzeba będzie odgrzybiać, nie będzie działać etc. niewątpliwą zaletą PCi jest jej bezobsługowość, nie potrzebujesz kotłowni, wadą to dość długi okres zwrotu inwestycji i (ponoć) dość duże zużycie prądu zimą - więcej info znajdziesz np. tu http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...jne-ogrzewanie .
a jak już o kotłowni mowa - zobacz jaka jest w projekcie, bo może się okazać, że jej wielkość wykluczy jakieś rozsądne ustawienie kotła na paliwo stałe i wybór się skurczy do gazu/oleju/PCi

----------


## beton44

> takiej bzdury to już dawno nie czytałem.  ludzie komin budują a co do niego przyłączą to czasami decydują na samym końcu. nadzór to ma większe problemy niż się pierdołami zajmować jaki kocioł sobie zainstalowałeś.


Bardzo ładnie. Namawianie do budowy zgodnie z projektem to "bzdura jakiej dawno nie czytałem"  :Smile: 

Oj coś poziom forum się obniża....

----------


## beton44

Bądź konsekwentny. 

to po co w ogóle projekt, pozwolenie itd...

wolność Tomku w swoim domku.

będę Twoim sąsiadem - wystawię sobie przy płocie zakład utylizacji padliny 
z lisiej fermy. Miłego słodkiego życia....

----------


## beton44

pozwolenie 

jest 

na 

budowę wg projektu, nie zauważyłeś do tej pory ???

----------


## beton44

Wróćmy do jajka. Czyli do pytania autora wątku:

On się pyta: z czego zrobić ściany, jakie grube, jakie ogrzewanie.
Ma na to powiązany z pozwoleniem projekt /już z twoimi zmianami/,

przy okazji . Zmian nie dokonuje się według zaklęcia "zgodnie z sztuką budowlaną i normami". Tylko wg naukowych wyliczeń  :Smile: ,na istotne należy
uzyskać zmianę w pozwoleniu na budowę, a na pewno na zmianę ogrzewania czy też wymiarów obiektu....

----------


## cyma2704

> Nie nie wszystko to mam już załatwione pozwolenia wszelkie i kierownika ale kierownik to tylko na papierze bo buduje jego zięć a wszystko zależy odemnie co tam chcę zrobic i dlatego proszę o rady


Kierownika papierowego zmienić na prawdziwego, który nie będzie tuszował niedoróbki zięcia tylko *przypilnuje interesu inwestora*.

----------


## Lola 5

Jak to ? nie powinno sie budowac zgodnie z projektem, czyli jak? Jestem nowa inwestorka i żywo zainteresowana roznymi tematami w kwesitach buowy

----------


## michal_mlody

Ośmielę się wtrącić do wątku.
Zastanawiam się też nad wyborem źródła ogrzewania. Projekt już mam ale to nie znaczy, że nie mogę coś zmienić. Domek będzie chyba energooszczędny, 20cm styro na ścianę, 20 cm w podłogę, wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem, 30cm wełna w dach, podłogówka na całej powierzchni. Na razie jestem za gazem, rozważam piec węglowy + bufor. Z kominka zrezygnowałem, wolę te pieniądze dołożyć do kotłowni :smile:

----------


## beton44

A może najsamprzód 

Michał Młody pofatyguje  się do lokalnego samorządu

i dowie się jakie ogrzewanie BĘDZIE WOLNO zastosować w jego domku przyszłym
/zapewniam że gminy bywają pomysłowe/

----------


## michal_mlody

> A może najsamprzód 
> 
> Michał Młody pofatyguje  się do lokalnego samorządu
> 
> i dowie się jakie ogrzewanie BĘDZIE WOLNO zastosować w jego domku przyszłym
> /zapewniam że gminy bywają pomysłowe/


w mojej okolicy nie ma takiego problemu, sąsiedzi ogrzewają przeważnie gazem lub węglem.

----------


## michal_mlody

Arturo72 
powiem Ci ze dałeś mi do myślenia. A może by tak bufor ciepła, który można by lądować grzałkami i jakby coś to piec węglowy(na drewno) zęby spalić jakieś odpady drewniane i jako zastępcze źródło ciepła(nie planuje żadnego kominka)

----------


## Lola 5

domek mam miec mały 120 m, parterowy i pasywny. Zastanawiam sie nad źrółem ogrzewani , na razie  myśle o gazie i dodatkowo ogrzewnie kominkowe z łaszczem wodnym. Nie mam specjalnie miejsca na piec "na wszystko"  a i siły na "pakowanie' do pieca. Czy do małego domku ( parter bez poddasza) opłaca się pompa ciepla?
prosze o rady

----------


## michal_mlody

Lola 5 
poczytaj to http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%BCytkuj%C4%99

Wydaje mi się że nie wiesz co to dom pasywny. Poczytaj trochę na forum, jest naprawdę sporo wiadomości na ten temat

----------


## desmear

> Bardzo ładnie. Namawianie do budowy zgodnie z projektem to "bzdura jakiej dawno nie czytałem" 
> 
> Oj coś poziom forum się obniża....


zadam Ci pytanie całkiem serio. w projekcie mam napisane w przedpokoju "panele". czy to znaczy, że nie mogę położyć gresu bo go nie ma w projekcie ?
pożytek z forum jest wtedy, kiedy czytasz/piszesz o życiu a nie o martwej teorii. Jeśli chcesz o martwej teorii to praktycznie na KAŻDE pytanie na tym forum, możesz odpisać: "zobacz jak masz w projekcie", albo "zapytaj architekta"

----------


## grinch

Ponieważ jest to mój pierwszy post na forum Muratora, chciałbym się przywitać.
WITAM

sprawa jest taka. 
kupiłem działkę budowlaną dla której nie ma uwzględnionego Miejscowego Planu Zagospodarowania ale były wydane już warunki zabudowy. Mniej wiecej wygląda to tak, że na terenie znajduje sie 8działek budowlanych stanowiących w przyszlosci zamknięte mini osiedle. Na 4działkach są juz wybudowane domy. Do mojej działki jest podciagniety prąd i woda, wszyscy sąsiedzi mają przydomowe oczyszczalnie scieków, gazu brak. Moj dom bedzie budowane systeme gospodarczym tj. wuja prowadzi firme budowlana i on bedzie glownym wykonawcą. Mam kilka pytań odnosnie tego jak zabrać sie do budowy czyli co w jakiej kolejności musiałbym zacząć załatwiać.
1. Czy jeśli były wydane warunki zabudowy to były one wydane tylko dla poprzedniego właściciela i teraz ja chcąc zacząc sie budować musze wnioskować - występować o nowe warunki do Urzedu Gminy bo zmienił się właściciel?
2. Najpierw wybrać projekt domu np z biura projektowego i dopiero wtedy skladac wniosek o warunki zabudowy?
3. Kiedy wnioskować o założenie liczników na przyłączach?
4. kiedy ubiegać sie o pozwolenie na rozpoczęcie budowy?
z góry dziekuje za odp.

----------


## Jarek EM08

Witaj




> Ponieważ jest to mój pierwszy post na forum Muratora, chciałbym się przywitać.
> WITAM
> 
> sprawa jest taka. 
> kupiłem działkę budowlaną dla której nie ma uwzględnionego Miejscowego Planu Zagospodarowania ale były wydane już warunki zabudowy. Mniej wiecej wygląda to tak, że na terenie znajduje sie 8działek budowlanych stanowiących w przyszlosci zamknięte mini osiedle. Na 4działkach są juz wybudowane domy. Do mojej działki jest podciagniety prąd i woda, wszyscy sąsiedzi mają przydomowe oczyszczalnie scieków, gazu brak. Moj dom bedzie budowane systeme gospodarczym tj. wuja prowadzi firme budowlana i on bedzie glownym wykonawcą. Mam kilka pytań odnosnie tego jak zabrać sie do budowy czyli co w jakiej kolejności musiałbym zacząć załatwiać.
> 1. Czy jeśli były wydane warunki zabudowy to były one wydane tylko dla poprzedniego właściciela i teraz ja chcąc zacząc sie budować musze wnioskować - występować o nowe warunki do Urzedu Gminy bo zmienił się właściciel?
> 2. Najpierw wybrać projekt domu np z biura projektowego i dopiero wtedy skladac wniosek o warunki zabudowy?


Na takie pytania najlepiej odpowie Ci właściwy położeniu działki urząd. Wprawdzie piszesz z Poznania, ale nie wiadomo gdzie leży działka. Jeśli podlegasz pod UM Poznań, to jeśli chodzi o pkt., proponuję wybrać sobie wstępnie projekt i z jego opisem wystąpić o WZ. Nie wiem jak jest w innych miastach, ale podejście UM w Poznaniu jest trochę dziwne, że składając wniosek o WZ, trzeba się "wylegitymować" projektem czy jego ogólnym szkicem. Ma to jednak tę zaletę, że o ile powinno być raczej na odwrót, to dostajesz niejako warunki pod Twój wybrany projekt.




> 3. Kiedy wnioskować o założenie liczników na przyłączach?


Wtedy, kiedy uznasz, że będą Ci media potrzebne. Nie zapomnij uwzględnić inercji odpowiednich urzędów czy firm...




> 4. kiedy ubiegać sie o pozwolenie na rozpoczęcie budowy?


Możesz zacząć już dziś... Co ci szkodzi. PNB jest ważne 3 lata.

----------


## face

1 - tu odpowie urzad gminy badz powiatu - ale raczej musisz wnioskowac Ty - tamte warunki moga byc nieaktualne
2 - najpierw warunki a do nich projekt adaptujesz
4 - aby ubiegac sie o pozwolenie musisz miec WZ, projekt budynku, projekty przylaczy, akt wlasnosci gruntu i pare papierkow i zaswiadczen - w WA gminy badz powiatu wszystko Ci powiedza
3 - na budowie prad i woda potrzebne, wiec przydalo by sie wnioskowac przed rozpoczeciem budowy, jednak aby liczniki zostaly zalozone musisz miec pozwolenie na budowe - tu pewny nie jestem wiec udaj sie do dostawcow wody i pradu i z nimi rozmawiaj - wodociagowcy moga zazyczyc sobie wykonania szamba przed zalozeniem licznika

----------


## Jarek EM08

A od kiedy do WZ potrzeba aktu własności...? Przecież nie trzeba być właścicielem gruntu, a np. tylko potencjalnym kupcem, chcącym sprawdzić czy tam można w ogóle wybudować dom, a jeśli tak, to czy wydane warunki będą ew. przyszłemu inwestorowi odpowiadać...

----------


## face

> A od kiedy do WZ potrzeba aktu własności...?


od nigdy
a gdzie tak napisane??

----------


## Jarek EM08

Sorry, coś za szybko cię przeczytałem...

----------


## face

> Sorry, coś za szybko cię przeczytałem...


ja sie nie gniewam

----------


## Ig0r

Witam! Jaki materiał jest najlepszy do budowy domu?

----------


## beton44



----------


## Ig0r

Beton komórkowy - co o nim sadzicie i jest dosyc dobry ?

----------


## Aleksandryta

Igor......co masz napisane pod nickiem? Siadaj i czytaj odpowiednie działy na forum i nie zadawaj "głupich" pytań....  :smile:

----------


## jujaro

Hej mam pytanko przymierzam się do budowy domu i zastanawiam się nad budowaniem z gotowych płyt keramzytowych. Firma za domek z pracowni Z500 http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z115,Subt...,pasywny,.html życzy sobie jakieś 320 tys w stanie deweloperskim. Zastanawia mnie czy taki domek tzw. systemem gospodarczym (zakładając że w rodzinie nie ma nikogo kto być coś zrobił po kosztach) - każda ekipa do czegoś innego -wyjdzie taniej? 
Nie ukrywam że zależy mi zarówno na kosztach jak i na tym, żeby specjalnie się tą budową nie zajmować tzn. nie załatwiac materiałów, codziennie pilnować itp... Doradźcie

----------


## ev

albo rybki albo akwarium... moim zdaniem najwiekszy atut technologii prefabrykowanych to taki, ze budowa domu sie nie rozklada w czasie dlugookresowo... dom mozna miec postawiony nawet w kilka tygodni...

----------


## EZS

raczej nie jest to drogo. Do wprowadzenie się trzeba liczyć co prawda jeszcze 50-100 tyś, ooo na wykończeniókę można wydać duuuzo. 
Ja za podobny domek metoda bardzo gospodarczą czyli dużo pracy własnej, wydałam ok 350 tyś ale już na gotowo, bez mebli jedynie. Ale kosztowało nas to sporo wysiłku i pracy własnej. 

Za to bardzo fajny projekt. Żałuję, że na niego nie trafiłam, wzięłabym go.

----------


## tomek131

Sporo się nad tym nasiedziałem.ZObacz budowę z tych płyt,jest wiele uszczerbień ścian ,pęknieć itp.Zarzucą to potem ,przykryje styro i nie widać,ale nie wygląda to dobrze i mojego zaufania nie wzbudziło.Poczytaj wątek Praefy na muratorze.Jest tego sporo.
Z mojego oglądu system gospodarczy (różne ekipy,ale palcem nie tykasz )na tym domu wyjdzie ci z  50tys taniej.Jedna firma do wszystkiego z materiałem może tą różnice trochę zmniejszyć ,powiedzmy do 40tys.Myślę ,że kwoty które podałem to minimum
Daj projekt do wyceny firmie w systemie tradycyjnym z materiałem.Poszukaj na oferteo ,oferia itp.

----------


## hekko

No i stało się, będziemy budować dom (chcielibyśmy na wiosnę zacząć) Stylowy 2 z pracowni "Domy z wizją". Zlecimy chyba wszystko firmie, gdyż nie znamy się na tym zupełnie.
Działka będzie prawdopodobnie niedługo. Dla terenu na którym jest działka jest plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego, są też warunki zabudowy.
Od czego zacząć?

----------


## Edyta M

Zacznij moze od tego , zeby doksztalcic sie w tematyce budowlanej nawet jesli zatrudnisz firme nie mozesz byc " zielony " .... bo latwo wykorzystaja Twoja naiwnosc

----------


## Kwitko

Zacznij od poczytania forum.
A na początek znajdź architekta  :wink:

----------


## dzabij

- zanim kupisz projekt sprawdź czy jest zgodny z wymaganiami w planie zagospodarowania (wysokość, kąty nachylenia dachu, powierzchnia zabudowy, biologicznie czynna itp.)
- wystąp o warunki techniczne przyłączy (prąd, gaz, woda, kanaliza)
- zamów mapkę do celów projektowych
- znajdź architekta który zaadaptuje budynek (najlepiej lokalnego, który zna aktualne "widzi misię" urzędników). To dopiero początek. Większość ruchów jest możliwa dopiero po zakupie konkretnej działki.

- przed zakupem działki gorąco polecam sprawdzić jaki jest grunt. Mozesz zlecić badania geotechniczne (oczywiscie w porozumieniu ze sprzedającym). Zazwyczaj i tak jest to potrzebne do pozwolenia na budowę.
- sprawdź czy nie ma w działce ukrytych przewodów, rur, kabli. Zapisy w księdze wieczystej o służebnościach
- unikaj działek "zagrożonych" wystepowaniem tematów archeologicznych

----------


## heavenred

Gratuluję  :wink:  Edyta M dobrze radzi. Musisz się trochę doszkolić, bo jak zobaczą, że jesteś "zielony" to możesz przepłacić. Jak chcesz to przeczytaj sobie http://praca.eniro.pl/2011/11/budownictwo-pl/ . jest kilka fajnych rad, a może przy okazji znajdziesz natchnienie od czego zacząć samo-doszkalanie  :wink:  Tak czy inaczej, życzę powodzenia  :wink:

----------


## uszyneq

Witam..

Razem z zona i małym synkiem chcielibyśmy wybudować dom.
Co do finansów to nie mamy ich zbyt dużo ale moze sie uda.. (100tyś)

Posiadamy juz działke i na niej chcielibysmy postawic jakis domek.
Wpadla nam firma w oko - LET-DOM (www.let-dom.pl) - została nam polecona.
Wykonuje ona domy z bali jak i domy w  technologii szkieletowej.

Wybralismy domek - Domek typu LDP 72/60 (SZYPER) - 72m2





Za domek pod klucz wyliczono nam 77 tyś złoty.
*Firma wykonuje:
Standard firmy LET-DOM obejmuje cały kompletny domek wraz z;*
_ - Fundament głębokość 80cm w budynkach piętrowych, 60cm w budynkach parterowych, 30cm wysokości nad poziom ziemii (nie zbrojony), szerokość 20cm, grubość posadzki 10cm.
 - Szambo dwa kręgi o przekroju 120cm z doprowadzeniem do łazienki i anseksu kuchennego.
 - Instalacja elektryczna wewnątrz budynku na kazde pomieszczenie 2-punkty, salon 3-punkty.
 - Zabezpieczenie ścian zewnętrznych drewnochronem.
 - Zabezpieczenie krokwi, legarów, podwalin i belek stropowych atestowanym preparatem.
 - Ocieplanie ścian zewnętrznych - wełną mineralną o grubości 5cm, oraz foliami paroizolacyjną i wysokoparoprzepuszczalną, sufit ocieplany wełną 10cm.
 - Podłoga o grubości 28mm ubijana na legarach o przekroju 5*10cm, ułozonych na posadzce betonowej ocieplanej 2-warstwy papy izolacyjnej i styropianem o grubości 4cm.
 - Konstrukcja dachu i stropu jest wykonana według standardów firmy LET-DOM.
 - Jednorazowe krycie dachu papą dachową
 - PRODUCENT ZALECA DWIE WARTSWY, NIE DAJE GWARANCJI NA JEDNĄ WARSTWĘ PAPY.
 - Transport i montaz u klienta._

Dodatkowo domek byśmy jeszcze ocieplili z zewnatrz + położyli dachówke
I tu mielibysmy sie zmiescic w 100 tys złoty.

Jest to plan na polowe roku 2012


Drugą polowe 2012 chcielibysmy przeznaczyc na wykonczenie środka 
- bedzie przeznaczone na ten cel okolo 80 tys zł (robocizna po znajomosci za 1/2 ceny)


Co uwazacie Panstwo na ten temat?
Warto zajac sie tym?

----------


## aglig

> Co uwazacie Panstwo na ten temat?
> Warto zajac sie tym?


Nie

----------


## Kwitko

To chyba bardziej jako domek letniskowy. Na całoroczny, na długie lata nie bardzo.

----------


## uszyneq

A jestem wogole w stanie wybudowac domek za 100 tys w stanie surowym pod klucz ?

----------


## Elfir

w stanie surowym czy pod klucz? To dwa różne pojęcia.

Stan surowy otwarty (czyli same mury, bez okien i instalacji) u siebie mam za ok 70-80 tyś. (w tym projekty, opłaty okołobudowlane). 
Budowa domu do stanu deweloperskiego to raczej 200 tyś. (a jak kupisz najtańsze materiały, bez dobrej jakości ocieplenia, to pewnie taniej).

Dom, który pokazałeś to dom letniskowy. Niby ma powierzchnię dużego mieszkania (75 m2), ale w przypadku domku jednorodzinnego nie ma tak prostego porównania. W mieszkaniu masz ogrzewanie centralne, w domu kotłownie albo przynajmniej miejsce na pompę ciepła lub piec kondensacyjny z zasobnikiem. W mieszkaniu masz piwnicę na graty, w domku potrzebne jest pomieszczenie gospodarcze.

Poza tym 5 cm ocieplenia. To standard sprzed 40 lat, kiedy węgiel był za grosze. Teraz ludzie dają 15 cm i piszą, że to za mało.

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> A jestem wogole w stanie wybudowac domek za 100 tys w stanie surowym pod klucz ?


Rozumiem, że chodzi o złotówki? To za ile wybudujesz dom, zależy od bardzo wielu czynników, m.in. region, wkład pracy własnej, czas i chęci na poszukiwania tanich materiałów, zdolności negocjacyjne, pogoda, szczęście, znajomości, itd.

100kzł to niewiele. Ja chcę zbudować swój dom za 350kzł, ale już teraz widzę, że raczej braknie pieniędzy (być może poddasze będzie robione później). Na stan surowy z więźbą wydałem ok. 115kzł. Chyba to średni wynik, można było to zrobić taniej. Aczkolwiek nie oszczędzałem na stali, betonie, styropianie do ocieplenia fundamentów, izolacjach, itd. SSO to moim zdaniem nie jest etap oszczędzania. Starłem się szukać tanich materiałów, nie zawsze dało radę to zrobić (szczególnie jeśli jakiś towar ma być „na jutro”).

Może w tańszym regionie, przy własnej pracy (np. pomocy rodziny) dałoby się ująć z tej kwoty 35-40kzł. Moim zdaniem jednak 200kzł to absolutne minimum aby myśleć o własnym domu.

----------


## eniu

Ciekawa sprawa...

Myślę ,że można poprosić firmę o wycenę zamiany ocieplenia na grubsze.
Górale mają chałupy z bala , czasem w węższym miejscu jest nie więcej jak 
10 cm i straty nadrabiają spalając cztery pięć klocków drewna na dzień więcej.

Zwróćcie uwagę , kochani, że uszyneq , to nie jest rasowy forumowicz,
który chętnie wyda 21.200 zł ,byle mu się COP poprawił ( żeby rachunki
 roczne na ogrzewanie były o 212 zł mniejsze  :smile: ). 

Ma stówkę i chce na swoje!

Za stówkę w stanie surowym , prosty domek , 36 m2 na dole +poddasze,
powinieneś spokojnie wybudować , To przecież większy garaż !

----------


## eniu

> Rozumiem, że chodzi o złotówki? To za ile wybudujesz dom, zależy od bardzo wielu czynników, m.in. region, wkład pracy własnej, czas i chęci na poszukiwania tanich materiałów, zdolności negocjacyjne, pogoda, szczęście, znajomości, itd.
> 
> 100kzł to niewiele. Ja chcę zbudować swój dom za 350kzł, ale już teraz widzę, że raczej braknie pieniędzy (być może poddasze będzie robione później). Na stan surowy z więźbą wydałem ok. 115kzł. Chyba to średni wynik, można było to zrobić taniej. Aczkolwiek nie oszczędzałem na stali, betonie, styropianie do ocieplenia fundamentów, izolacjach, itd. SSO to moim zdaniem nie jest etap oszczędzania. Starłem się szukać tanich materiałów, nie zawsze dało radę to zrobić (szczególnie jeśli jakiś towar ma być „na jutro”).
> 
> Może w tańszym regionie, przy własnej pracy (np. pomocy rodziny) dałoby się ująć z tej kwoty 35-40kzł. Moim zdaniem jednak 200kzł to absolutne minimum aby myśleć o własnym domu.



    Brunet , ale ty chyba mówisz o domu . To watek o domku ...(mimo,
że w tytule jest inaczej  :smile: )

----------


## eniu

uszyneq,
szukaj , czytaj , nie daj się oszołomić , można kosztem własnym cuda robić.

Zacznij od tego :http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%82y-dom/page4

----------


## Kwitko

Jeżeli to ma być dom a nie domek spróbuj budować tradycyjnie. 
My też zaczynaliśmy mając mniej więcej tyle kasy co Ty. Na stan surowy zamknięty (czyli mury, dach, okna) wydamy około 80 tys. zł.  Na resztę pójdzie jakieś drugie tyle (no może trooochę więcej  :wink: ) A domek strasznie mały nie jest, w sumie ponad 100 m. powierzchni użytkowej. No tyle że my wszystko sami ale nawet jeżeli doliczyć robociznę to i tak nie wychodzi jakoś strasznie dużo.

----------


## uszyneq

No wlasnie chodzi mi o stan surowy zamkniety.
Musze zmiescic sie w 100 tys zł

Kupiłem działke za 80 tyś i bede mial na wykonczenie okolo 80-90 tys

P.S. Sory ale moze i bogaczem nie jestem lecz zamias mieszkac w bloku 20 letnim w 50-55 metrach chcialbym postawic domek, moze i dla niektorych maly ale swój.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dziś dostalem od znajomego taka propozycje:*

Domek drewniany Biedronka
Domek z poddaszem użytkowym i dużym zadaszonym tarasem. (19m)
Na dole posiada spory pokój dzienny, kuchnię, łazienkę i jedną sypialnię. (37m)
Na poddaszu są dodatkowo dwie sypialnie. (19m)

- http://www.bastpol.com.pl/domki-drew...iedronka2.html

Stan surowy zamknięty 	68 800 ,00 pln
1. Montaż konstrukcji ścian zewnętrznych i wewnętrznych.
2. Montaż stropu oraz więźby dachowej.
3. Obicie (usztywnienie) ścian zewnętrznych płytą OSB-3 gr. 12mm.
4. Montaż wiatroizolacji dachowej oraz łat i kontrłat.
5. Wykonanie podbitek okapów domu.
6. Wykonanie komina (nad połacią dachu ocieplamy i tynkujemy).
7. Montujemy blachodachówkę oraz obróbki.
8. Montujemy orynnowanie PVC koloru brązowego 
9. Wstawiamy okna PVC uchylno-rozwierne (w standardzie są białe)
10. Wstawiamy drzwi zewnętrzne do kwoty 1200,00 pln
11. Wykonujemy elewację domu (w standardzie jest elewacja drewniana ze świerku skandynawskiego, zabezpieczona środkami do drewna firmy Sadolin)
12. Montujemy parapety zewnętrzne z blachy powlekanej.

Do tego ocieplic go od wewnatrz i na zewnatrz

Czy to tez odpada ?

----------


## eniu

No i tu jest pies....zakopany...

Pomiędzy ścianę wewnętrzna i zewnętrzną trzeba włożyć wełnę . W tym
celu domek musi trochę więcej kosztować . Dach to jakieś 25 cm wełny.
Popytaj znajomka za ile to zrobi i czy wie jak. 

No i ta Biedronka trochę mała . Celuj w minimum 80 m2 dół i góra . Tarasem
się nie podniecaj . Posiadacze działek maja tarasy wpisane do księgi wieczystej  :big grin:

----------


## irasos

znam taką osobę i to z forum muratora co domek z projektu Z10 postawił za 160 tyś pod klucz ale wszystko robił sam a materiały to wyszukiwał najtaniej jak szło, 
jak masz zdolności manualne i potrafisz murować, kłaść instalację wod-kan i elektryczną itp. to może i w 100 tyś się zmieścisz ale mieszkał będziesz w salonie a resztę pokoi będziesz miał w cegłach od środka

----------


## uszyneq

Ta firma postawi domek w stanie surowym zamknieteym za 68 tys (opis co zrobia jest 2 posty wyzej) wiec mi zostanie 32 tyś by go ocieplic (srodek welna i na to plyty gipsowe + na zewnatrz steropian, tynk i malowanie - zabardzo sie nie znam na tym wiec poprawcie mnie jak cos nie tak)

Co do instalacji wod-kan i elektrycznej to bede mial robione za free (tylko materiały moje)

----------


## Kwitko

Widzę że raczej jesteś zdecydowany na letniskowy (przerobiony na całoroczny).
Przelicz dobrze wszystko i zastanów się czy chcesz spędzić w takim domu kawał życia. Jeżeli rzeczywiście wyjdzie tanio i dobrze, może inni pójdą w Twoje ślady.

----------


## K160

Jeśli to ma NIE być domek działkowy na wakacje, tylko DOM to ja sugeruję zakasać rękawy, poczytać forum, wybrać prosty projekt domku o pow. zabudowy 35-40 metrów z użytkowym poddaszem i za 100 000 zmieścisz się spokojnie, nawet nie robiąc wszystkiego samemu.

Ja mam domek piwnica , parter plus poddasze wybudowany i urządzony za 90 000zł. Z wielkim wkładem pracy własnej, ale z drogą piwnicą. Standard wykończenia, na pewno wielu rozśmiesza, ale na pewno ma klimat : tynki gliniane, ogrzewanie podłogowe, CO, wentylację grawitacyjną, strop drewniany, łazienka 4m2, 10cm styropianu, elewacja drewniana, mur z MAXa na 19cm, dach z pełnym deskowaniem kryty gontem bitumicznym, ocieplony styropianem 17cm, taras drewniany, oczyszczalnia biologiczna.

Wszystkie koszty liczone co do złotówki, a nawet co do grosza. W tym budżecie mam kuchnię z płytą ceramiczną, lodówkę No Frost, mieszkam od 2 lat.
Mury stawiała ekipa partaczy i naciągaczy, teraz już wiem, że sam zrobiłbym to 100 razy lepiej. Odwagi i do boju. Na projekt, kierownika, mapki, itd wydasz około 10 000, więc zostaje Ci 90 koła na budowanie. 

Mury z silki 19cm, MAXa 19cm, lub betonu komórkowego 24 , na to styropianu 15cm.  Masz tani, przytulny, wcale nie mały, ekonomiczny w użyciu dom na lata.
Zaczynasz na wiosnę, a w grudniu się wprowadzasz. 

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## beton44

Może ja napiszę coś bardziej zdecydowanego,
żebyśmy nie mieli wyrzutów sumienia żeśmy  nie odradzali  :stir the pot: 

1. Nie buduj/kupuj tej altanki z patyków i deseczek dobrej na wakacje - na  dom do życia...
2. Nie wiem co to za "znajomy" co chce cię "wyruchać bez mydła"...
3. Chcesz budować - nie masz pieniążków za dużo  - buduj jak już jest napisane w wypowiedzi powyżej (K160) - wybierz sobie projekt "stodoła" o powierzchni tych 70 - 100 metrów kw.
  /stodoła czyli dom o rzucie prostokąta, dwuspadowy dach bez tam jakichś okien dachowych, jeden komin,
  oczywiście dom murowany -  nie wiem czemu uległeś jakiejś hipnozie że "drewniany będzie tańszy" - nieprawda...
  wybuduj ten stan surowy zamknięty, okna plastiki, instalacje... na podłogach nie musi być przez kilka lat parkietu itp   można porozkładać zebrane po rodzinie dywany, nie musisz kupować płytek po 200 zł tylko po 15zł/metr kw.
wanna może być za 200 zł nie za 5000 itd...

----------


## martyna8

Myślę że metodą gospodarczą spokojnie dasz rade postawić mały domek. Ja też ostatnio szukałam takiego dla swoich rodziców i znalazłam np:
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z11,Przyt...ytkowaniu.html
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z60,Maly,...a,dzialce.html
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z73,Prost...wierzchni.html
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z16,Parte...murowanej.html

powodzenia!  :smile:

----------


## uszyneq

martyna8 wlasnie projekt Z11 mi sie podoba. 
- http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z11,Przyt...ytkowaniu.html
P.S. Troche zmienilbym układ pomieszczen ale to taki maly szczegol)

Lub wieksza wersja Z8 (ten w 100% by mi starczył)

Mowicie ze drewnianego lepiej nie ?
Normalny murowany bedzie lepszy ?

Dodam ze brat jest kierownikiem w firmie budowlanej wiec materialy mialbym taniej..

----------


## Kwitko

Oczywiście że murowany lepszy!!! W tej kwestii nie ma żadnej dyskusji.
A projekt z11 super. 
Więc kupuj projekt  i zabieraj się za budowę DOMU. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Mieszkałem pól roku w bloku i stwierdziłem, że albo kogoś zabiję , albo
odwiozą mnie do Międzyrzecza (to taki nasz regionalny oddział dla świrów).

Domek w obrysie zewnętrznym 7 X 7.Użytkowe poddasze .Fundamenty wykopaliśmy od 7 
rano do 14 (2 ludzi - żółty piaseczek) . Grucha przywiozła beton , który z dwoma ludkami
wpakowaliśmy od 8 do 13 (żona przyjechała z obiadem i pocałowała kłódkę na bramie  :big grin: ).
Mury stawiało dwóch opierdalaczy  trzy tygodnie - silka 12+24 , w środek 4 cm styro, 
teraz się robi inaczej. Belki na stropie to jedna dniówka, krokwie na dachu - jedna dniówka,
dechy , papa - jedna dwie dniówki ,łaty jedna dniówka , dachówka - jedna dniówka . To
przykładowe czasy robocizny amatorszczyzny , którą uprawiałem z jednym pomocnikiem ,
czasem z dwoma . Zmierzam do tego ,że z wykończeniówką , bez szaleńczego tempa ,
w cztery miesiące wyniosłem się z miejsca , które mogło się stać miejscem zbrodni...
Jutro wkleję Ci fotki .

Byłbym zapomniał - ogrzewanie !!! Kominek na środku domu ... ale basta , bo jeszcze
ktoś pomyśli ,że Cię namawiam  :big grin:

----------


## uszyneq

Kominki Piotr Batura w Międzyrzeczy bylem kiedys w wojsku ;P
------------------------------------------------------------


a tak szacunkowo sredni koszt postawienia takiego domu w stanie surowym to ile by wyniosło ?

- chodzi o taki domek Z8 - http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z8,Latwy,...wej,100m2.html

Praca przez firme (z 2 kolesi) ale towary troche taniej ... takie wyliczenie srednio na jeza

----------


## martyna8

Ja też bym na murowany postawiła. Układ pomieszczeń zmienisz bez problemu. Z tego co wiem ściany działowe można dowolnie przesuwać w każdym projekcie. Nie trać czasu tylko do roboty i w przyszłym roku zamieszkasz we własnym domku  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## martyna8

> Kominki Piotr Batura w Międzyrzeczy bylem kiedys w wojsku ;P
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> a tak szacunkowo sredni koszt postawienia takiego domu w stanie surowym to ile by wyniosło ?
> 
> - chodzi o taki domek Z8 - http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z8,Latwy,...wej,100m2.html
> 
> Praca przez firme ale towary troche taniej ... takie wyliczenie srednio na jeza



Według mnie spokojnie zmieścisz się w 100 000zł, ale kosztorysantem nie jestem  :wink:  Skoro masz dojście do tanich materiałów to bedzie łatwiej  :smile:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Kominki Piotr Batura w Międzyrzeczy bylem kiedys w wojsku ;P
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> a tak szacunkowo sredni koszt postawienia takiego domu w stanie surowym to ile by wyniosło ?
> 
> - chodzi o taki domek Z8 - http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z8,Latwy,...wej,100m2.html
> 
> Praca przez firme (z 2 kolesi) ale towary troche taniej ... takie wyliczenie srednio na jeza



To jest parterówka . Taniej wyjdzie z użytkowym poddaszem. Razem 
wyjdą prawie te same m2 , ale mniejsza powierzchnia zabudowy.
Dach o połowę mniejszy , to sporo kasy na pierdoły. Jutro wkleję Ci
zdjęcia domku w którym mieszkałem , to złapiesz o co chodzi.

----------


## MichałRac

Uszyneq ja swój dom Słoneczny z pracowni Mg Projekt (http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/files/ps_sloneczny_e.pdf) ze wszystkimi kosztami około budowlanymi, mapkami, architektem, projektem, przyłączami, szambem itp. wybudowałem za 105 tyś. w tym ssz blachodachówka, okna PCV, drzwi metalowe w okleinie. Budowałem z pomocą okolicznych ekip - wcale nie najtańszych, część materiałów kupowałem po dobrej cenie, część po horendalnie wysokiej cenie. Na pewno można to było zrobić taniej. 
W przedstawionej kalkulacji domu Biedronka brakuje też fundamentów - to też spory koszt.
A jeśli chodzi o wyższość domów tradycyjnie murowanych w stosunku do szkieletowych to nie ma sensu na ten temat dyskutować. Ważny jest jeden fakt na 100 domów w Polsce pewno 95 jest tradycyjnie murowanych, a co za tym idzie cały "przemysł budownictwa murowanego" jest bardziej rozbudowany, czyli bardziej konkurencyjny - więcej ekip, więcej materiałów, więcej alternatyw. 
Co do miejsca w domu to na pewno pomyśl o pomieszczeniu na kotłownie, natomiast jeśli chodzi o tzw. graciarnię nie koniecznie, zawsze możesz kiedyś dobudować sobie domek ogrodnika czy coś w tym rodzaju.
Pozdrawiam i życzę dobrych wyborów

----------


## beton44

o ile do działki dochodzi gaz z rury

problem kotłowni można pominąć  :stir the pot:

----------


## uszyneq

Wiec taniej wychodzi domek z uztkowym poddaszem niz parterowy tak?
Myslalem odwrotnie , dziekuje za uswiadomienie..



Co do dzialki to jest woda i prad, kotłownia musi byc oraz szambo..


P.S. Wylanie fundamentu to zrobie sam ze szfagrem oraz szambo ale za elektryke musze juz zaplacic..

----------


## martyna8

> Wiec taniej wychodzi domek z uztkowym poddaszem niz parterowy tak?
> Myslalem odwrotnie , dziekuje za uswiadomienie..
> 
> 
> Co do dzialki to jest woda i prad, kotłownia musi byc oraz szambo..


dachu może będzie mniej ale czy warto się tak męczyć? Jak zmniejszysz powierzchnie parteru kosztem poddasza to wyjdzie mała klitka. Nawet jak będziesz chciał zrobić pokój na poddaszu to nie będzie on tak wygodny jak ten na parterze. Odwiedzałam ostatnio znajomych, którzy maja poddasze użytkowe i chcieli zrobić tam pokój. Niby powierzchni wydaje się dużo ale jest bardzo nieustawna, wstawisz łóżko, małą szafkę i na tym koniec.
Może się czepiam ale lubie mieć wszystko w parterze, bardzo pomocne gdy ma się małe dziecko. Na starośc też lepiej jak wszystko jest w jednym poziomie   :smile: 
z tego co widziałam to ludzie budują z8 z poddaszem użytkowym. Zobacz sobie zdjęcia z realizacji i popytaj na forum jak się lepiej mieszka  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

witaj
nie wierz wszystkim, sprawdź
na wielu forach trwaja dyskusje - parterowy czy piętrowy. z wiekszości wynika, że do 120 m2 powierzchni opłaca sie parterowy, powyzej 120m2 tańszy jest pietrowy. poczytaj sobie

tez kiedys chciałam dom drewniany, sprawdzałam wiele opcji, zawsze wychodził drozej niz murowany, i do tego wymaga sporo pracy później (konserwacja). w naszym kraju mało kto zna sie na drewnie, a firmy zagraniczne (np. Honka - moje niespełnione marzenie) są bardzo drogie.

zobacz watek wmnich - dom prawie wykończony za niewiele ponad 100tys.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...nie+mieszkania

----------


## Kwitko

Przed budową byłam pewna że domek parterowy wychodzi drożej. Zaczęłam budować z poddaszem i teraz to już sama nie wiem. Chyba są to bardzo podobne koszty. Ważne jest natomiast to czego Ty potrzebujesz i jakie masz oczekiwania. Jeżeli ma być bardzo mały i bardzo tani to lepiej parterowy.

----------


## Zielony ogród

jeżeli przeglądasz projekty np.muratora, to spójrz na zakłądkę "materiały", która jest przy każdym projekcie. tam podane sa np. ilosci materiałów dla fundamentu i dla dachu. porównaj podobne metrazowo domy parterowe i z poddaszem. warto tez porównać kubaturę, powierzchnię zabudowy. wiele z tego mozna wywnioskować.

----------


## uszyneq

Powiem szczerze ze najbardziej przypadl mi projekt domu parterowego Z8 
(tylko z tej drugiej łazienki zrobilbym kotłownie poniewaz chcialbym kupic taki bojler ktory nagrzewa wode na prad jak i za pomoca wlasnie pieca)
- http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z8,Latwy,...wej,100m2.html

Najbardziej to zalezy mi aby postawic dom w stanie surowym zamknietym + inst. kanal i elektryczna.

----------


## martyna8

Bez problemu zmienisz łazienkę w kotłownię. Projekt wydaje się sensowny i na pewno dasz rade wybudować go w kasie która posiadasz  :smile: 
Nawet widziałam że jest opcja żeby to oni dostosowali Ci kotłownie do tego domu
http://www.z500.pl/projekt_dostosowania_kotlowni.html

----------


## uszyneq

Wiesz tylko jak to policzyc i wyliczyc..

Ile mam kupic bloczków na ściany, ile blachodachówki itp ... taki kosztorys..
Miec na papierze +/- koszta to inaczej to wtedy wyglada bo tak jak polow amowi ze nie wybuduje a druga polowa ze wybuduje..

----------


## martyna8

tego to Ci nikt na forum nie powie. Wszystko zależy od tego z czego będziesz budował, ile prac wykonasz sam itp. Moim zdaniem nie masz co słuchać naszych wywodów tylko zadzwoń do tej firmy i dowiedz się wszystkiego. Poproś o rozmowę z twórcą lub opiekunem projektu i niech Ci wszystko o nim opowie. Przedstaw swoją sytuacje i poradż się specjalisty bo my to możemy tylko z fusów wróżyć :wink: 
P.S za szczegółowy kosztorys do domu trzeba zapłacić ale masz pewność że wyjdzie tyle ile wpiszesz :wink: 
http://www.z500.pl/kosztorys-i-zesta...terialowe.html

----------


## uszyneq

Ok, dziekuje bardzo za wypwiedzi i porady..

----------


## Elfir

Tańszy od poddasza użytkowego jest dom z pełnym piętrem i płaskim dachem. Dachówka, więźba, płyty k-g, te wszystkie folie wiatro i paroszczelne sa droższe od terivy, papy i styroduru.

----------


## beton44

tylko tak jak 

"za komuny" pozwalano budować tylko kostki z płaskim dachem
tak "teraz" 99% gmin  pozwala budować tylko "zakopiańczyki"  :bash:

----------


## Elfir

nalezy sie budować na osiedlu z domami z lat 70-tych  :smile:

----------


## dziennikBudowy

Zwróć uwagę na to że powierzchnia tego domu to nie 72m2, tylko coś poniżej 60 (12 ma taras).

Też mi się wydaje, że to raczej domek letniskowy niż mieszkalny. Lepiej systemem gospodarczym postaw mały murowany dom.

----------


## uszyneq

Wpadl mi w oko taki projekt: - Z7 (82 metry i tyle mi starczy na 3 osoby)
Projekt Z7 jest niewielkim i tanim w realizacji domem parterowym z dachem dwuspadowym. Prosta współczesna bryła, pozwoli na szybką i ekonomiczną budowę.

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z7,Maly,d...raktyczny.html

Tylko nie wiem czy jestem w stanie wybudowac stan surowy zamkniety (okna, dzwi i blachodachówka)
fundament, dom, dach i inst centr. ogrzew.  jak i wod-kanalizacyjna

(stan surowy otwarty dam rade na 100% ale czy otwarty zamkniety da rade..)
Kwota nie duza bo tylko 100 tyś zł

P.S.
Fundamenty wylewalbym sam ze znajomymi tak jak i kopal szambo..

----------


## beton44

ten zadaszony tarasik i wrota ze szkła to na pewno aby  pozwolą na "ekonomiczną budowę" :stir the pot:

----------


## martyna8

z7 tez fajny  :smile:  trzy pokoje, duza łazienka a ze spiżarki mozesz zrobic kotłownie. dzwoniłeś do pracowni? doradzili ci cos?

----------


## uszyneq

Tarasiku nie bede robil i te wrota tez bede inne (wstawie podwójna lub nawet pojedyncze normalne szklane drzwi)


1. Ściany domu budowałbym z gazobetonu suporeks 24 (chyba ze polecacie cos innego - tanszego i lepszego) + na zewnątrz steropian 15 ? 12 ?


2. Wewnatrz dac folie (jaka) + wełne + karton gips ?
Czym i jak ocieplic wewnątrz sciane?


100 tys chce przeznaczyc na:
Stan surowy zamkniety (tj. ściany nadziemia, stropy, ścianki działowe, konstrukcja dachu i pokrycie, izolacje, okna i drzwi + inst elektryczna i instalacja wodno-kanalizacyjna

fundament + szambo zrobie sam (kosz tylko mat.)

----------


## K160

Poczytaj więcej to forum ! Ściany ocieplasz tylko od zewnątrz. Może w lokalnym składzie masz ofertę polskich producentów silikatów, jeśli tak , to silikat jest lepszy od szarego siporeksu w ścianie 2W. Tańszy, bardzo mocny, zdrowy i zimniejszy, ale 15cm styro załatwia sprawę ciepłoty. 

Ściany wewnątrz otynkujesz, sufit podwieszany GK, na suficie folia paroizolacyjna i na płasko ułożona wełna, lub granulat styropianu, lub perlit , możliwości masz wiele. Na ścianach nie dajesz żadnej folii. Nie czekaj na gotowe odpowiedzi, tylko CZYTAJ, tutaj jest wszystko !!!!!

----------


## Kwitko

No to będziesz musiał baaardzo się starać żeby jeszcze instalację zrobić i zmieścić się w 100 tys. 
Co masz zamiar położyć na dach? Jaki strop?

----------


## eniu

Masz przecież kogoś bliskiego , kto jest kierownikiem budowy.
Chyba możesz wstępne założenia z nim zrobić by nie błądzić po
omacku. Potem na FM tylko doprecyzować i sprawdzić ,żeby 
Cię w jajeczko nie zrobili  :smile:

----------


## uszyneq

Kwitko co do dachu to nie mam zielonego pojecia.
Masz moze jakies propozycje by byllo tanio i dobrze ?

----------


## Elfir

z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że tanio raczej nie jest dobrze. Chyba, że masz ochotę płacić o wiele więcej za eksploatacje swojego domu (czyli za ogrzewanie) niż przeciętnie budujący. Albo masz dostęp do taniego paliwa (słoma, pelety, drewno)

----------


## uszyneq

drewno mam prawie za darmo

----------


## Elfir

w takim razie szukaj domu z kotłownią na paliwo stałe - a takich projektów wcale nie ma dużo, zwykle przyjmuje się kotłownię gazową.
Nie oszczędzaj na ociepleniu fundamentów i stropów. Za to tymczasowo na ściany możesz położyć mniej styropianu i w przyszłości, jak się dorobisz, dołożyć kolejną warstwę, by uzyskać te 20-25 cm.
Poza tym buduj z betonu komórkowego - jest ciepły i na początku eksploatacji tego brakującego styropianu na ścianach nie odczujesz tak dotkliwie.

----------


## uszyneq

np. beton komórkowy 24 SOLBET (cena okolo 5zł)?

SOLBET 36 to juz kwota - 11zl


_P.S. Dom chce rozlozyc na 2 etapy (na 2 lata)
Rok pierwszy - Postawienie domu w stanie surowym zamknietym + ocieplenia
Rok drugi - wykonczenie w srodku + instalacje_

----------


## Elfir

beton komórkowy nie firmowy chyba będzie tańszy. 
Nie orientuję się dokładnie, bo buduję z silikatów.

Przy kotle na paliwo stałe zrób typowe grzejniki, a nie podłogówkę.
Dachówka cementowa (skoro musi być skośny dach).
Nie rób kominka.
Kuchnię, łazienkę i kotłownię zlokalizuj w jednym pionie - krótsze instalacje.

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> np. beton komórkowy 24 SOLBET (cena okolo 5zł)?
> 
> SOLBET 36 to juz kwota - 11zl


Ściana 36cm to już raczej jednowarstwowa. Jeśli chodzi o beton komórkowy, to zauważ, że szary jest tańszy od białego (a zapewne tak samo dobry). Pamiętaj też, że na rynku są nie tylko ytong, solbet, H+H. Można też kupić drugi gatunek, swego czasu zastanawiałem się nad taką opcją. Na allegro widziałem bloczki po 4,80zł brutto drugiego gatunku, chyba szare.

----------


## Elfir

w przypadku ściany 2-warstwowej (a taką najłatwiej wykonać bez błędów) materiał nośny ma mniejsze znaczenie niż materiał na ocieplenie.

----------


## Elfir

Po zmianach adaptacyjnych tani powinen wyjśc projekt o nazwie Syrenka

http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...nka/rzuty.html

Trzeba byłoby zlikwidować wykusz, sensowniej poustawiać okna i ścianki działowe, ale za to ma dużą kotłownię.

Podobnie ten projekt:
http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...y&id_domku=392

Niewielka adaptacja wejścia, likwidacja kominka i też duża kotłownia.

----------


## uszyneq

Dzis dostalem na maial propozycje od firmy budowlanej.

Wykonaja mi projekt - Z7 za cene 98900zł


W CENIE ROBOCIZNY I MATERIAŁÓW ZAWARTE JEST:
1. Wykonanie ław fundamentowych i fundamentu
2. Wykonanie posadzki betonowej parteru i wyprowadzenie inst. wod.-kan.
3. Wykonanie komina z wkładem żaroodpornym
4. Wykonanie konstrukcji domu z więźbą dachowa (przekrój elementów konstrukcyjnych ścian i dachu - 4,5 x 17 cm)
5. Montaż płyty OSB (obicie ścian z zewnątrz i podłodze poddasza), ocieplenie domu od zewnątrz (5 cm wełny lub styropianu - w zależności od wybranej opcji elewacji).
6. Montaż membrany wiatrochronnej
7. Wykonanie elewacji drewnianej z szalówki o szer. 18 cm w I klasie lub elewacja z tynku
8.Obróbki narożników i otworów okiennych
9. Wykonanie parapetów zewnętrznych z blachy
10. Foliowanie dachu, montaż łat oraz przekrycie dachu blachą dachówkową, obróbki blacharskie i orynnowanie
11.Zamontowanie okien PCV i drzwi wejściowych
12.Transport materiałów

----------


## eniu

A nie dowiedzieli się "przypadkiem" ,że masz stówkę na zbyciu ?

----------


## beton44

znowu diabeł kusi na patyczaka...

----------


## Elfir

chłopie - 5 cm wełny lub styropianu to archeologia przy dzisiejszych cenach ogrzewania.
A przy Z7 MUSISZ mieć piec na gaz lub inny płynny nośnik energii. Bo kotłownia jest za mała na piec na paliwo stałe. 
Poza tym do tej ceny dolicz koszt - elektrycznej, c.o. - bo tego w kosztorysie nie masz. Nie masz też kosztu zakupu pieca. W kosztorysie podali wykonanie komina z wkładem - do kotła gazowego, ale nie ma nic o budowie komina dymowego, do kominka. A gdzie koszty przyłączy? A wentylacja grawitacyjna? Innymi słowy musisz doliczyć jeszcze m.in. 30 tyś.

Ten dom - Z7 ma trzy niepotrzebne rozwiązania:
wielkie okno tarasowe przesuwne, kominek i slupy.

Jaki standard jest okien i drzwi? Najtańsze?

----------


## sti

do Elfir

Te 5 cm to jest tylko ocieplenie z zewnątrz. W tego typu domach daje się wełnę mineralną między belki konstrukcji. Ponieważ belki te mają wymiar 17 cm, to łączna grubość ocieplenia wynosi 22 cm, więc w zasadzie starczy.

----------


## Elfir

ja w tym kosztorysie nie widzę innej izolacji.
Nie widzę izolacji fundamentów. 
Po prostu kosztorys zbyt ogólnikowy, albo przeciwnie, firma myśli, że dorobi sobie na kliencie w trakcie budowy przypominając o pracach, które w kosztorysie nie zostały uwzględnione.

----------


## sti

> ja w tym kosztorysie nie widzę innej izolacji.
> Nie widzę izolacji fundamentów. 
> Po prostu kosztorys zbyt ogólnikowy, albo przeciwnie, firma myśli, że dorobi sobie na kliencie w trakcie budowy przypominając o pracach, które w kosztorysie nie zostały uwzględnione.


Tak, oczywiście, mi chodziło o to, że nie jest tak, że w tym domu będzie 5 cm. izolacji, tylko o to, że można w sumie dać 22 cm. Faktem jest że kosztorys tego nie uwzględnia.  Jak ja bym ten dom budował to niezależnie od tych 17 cm. w środku dałbym 10 na zewnątrz, podobnie jak na fundamentach.

----------


## fajnytanidomeq

Moglibyscie mi napisać za jakie zmiany trzeba płacić architektowi a za jakie nie?
w tym projekcie http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu/pokaz/tymek/0/312
- zmiana okna garazowego na wieksze
-zamiast bramy garazowej , drugie okno wstawić(czyli chciałbym zrobić pokoj z garazu)


Jesli trzeba płacić to za ,która zmiane ? i ile tak około?

----------


## fajnytanidomeq

Mój tata zlozyl jakies tam dokumenty z pytaniem, czy moze wybudowac dom z garazem, i dostal po dlugim czasie odpowiedz, ze tak. Tylko teraz znalazl projekt domu z dwoma garazami i moje pytanie: czy musi na nowo starać sie o pozwolenie, jeśli chce wybudować projekt z dwoma garazami?

----------


## coulignon

tak albo i nie. Tak mi się wydaje ale pewien nie jestem. Jak to mówią na dwoje babka wróżyła.

----------


## Kwitko

Nie bardzo rozumie.
Czy tata otrzymał *warunki zabudowy* na dom z garażem?

----------


## jahool

Witam, zanim kupisz projekt napisz jakie zmiany chcesz wprowadzić. Pewnie zgodzą się na wszystko za darmo.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek EM08

Tak właściwie, to nie wiadomo o co wątkotwórcy loto...
1. Ojciec złożył "*jakieś tam dokumenty*",
2. dostał "*odpowiedź, że tak*",
3. pisze później, że jednak ojciec dostał "*pozwolenie*"

To ja się pytam:

1. Co w końcu dostał ojciec: 
a) odpowiedź, że tak,
b) pozwolenie na budowę,
c) a może jednak tylko WZ?...

2. Dlaczego szanowny wątkotwórca pyta nas małych nieświadomych żuczków, czy jego ojciec musi się starać o nowe pozwolenie na dom z 2 garażami, skoro z jego postu za bardzo nic nie wynika, a tak naprawdę jedyną osobą, która powinna dać odpowiedź jest urzędnik w odpowiedzialnym urzędzie (miasta czy gminy)...

----------


## Jarek EM08

Za jakie zmiany trzeba płacić architektowi, a za jakie nie? Pewnie za wszystkie... Architekci (paskudniki) mają to do siebie, że za zwyczaj nie prowadzą działalności charytatywnej i jak mają ruszyć palcem (czy ołówkiem), to naliczą sobie odpowiednią opłatę.
Ponieważ *fajnytanidomeq* ponownie nie precyzuje sytuacji, przyjmuję, że chodzi o adaptację przez architekta kupionego projektu gotowego...

Tak więc w ramach opłaty "adaptacyjnej" architekt może wprowadzić parę drobnych zmian w projekcie "za darmo", ale niekoniecznie...
Ale takie pytania trzeba zadać temu konkretnemu architektowi a nie nam... To nie my na forum robimy adaptacje projektów!

 :bye:

----------


## Jarek EM08

> Jarek: a Ty za darmo pracujesz?? Prowadzisz dzialalnosc charytatywna??  Ich zawodem jest proijektowanie , po to tyle sie uczyli zeby za ruszenie palcem placic im takie pieniadze jakie sobie zycza...  Dziwny jestes...


A Tobie o co chodzi?...  :ohmy:  :ohmy:  :ohmy:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Proszę o więcej szczegółów, moja szklana kula nie działa we czwartki.

----------


## Kalisa

Tak jest z każdym postem pana fajnytanidomeq. Pada pytanie,zero konkretów i reakcji na to co piszą inni.

----------


## BigPiotr

> Moglibyscie mi napisać za jakie zmiany trzeba płacić architektowi a za jakie nie?
> w tym projekcie http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu/pokaz/tymek/0/312
> - zmiana okna garazowego na wieksze
> -zamiast bramy garazowej , drugie okno wstawić(czyli chciałbym zrobić pokoj z garazu)
> 
> 
> Jesli trzeba płacić to za ,która zmiane ? i ile tak około?


Trzeba płacić za wszystkie zmiany, architektowi, który będzie Ci adaptował projekt. Umówicie się za ile i jakie zmiany Ci zrobi (tak od 2 d0 20 kzł)
Zgodę na zmiany nieistotne od właściciela praw autorskich projektu dostaniesz najczęściej darmo.

----------


## fajnytanidomeq

> Trzeba płacić za wszystkie zmiany, architektowi, który będzie Ci adaptował projekt. Umówicie się za ile i jakie zmiany Ci zrobi (tak od 2 d0 20 kzł)
> Zgodę na zmiany nieistotne od właściciela praw autorskich projektu dostaniesz najczęściej darmo.


No właśnie dostałem odpowiedz z strony ,skad pochodzi ten projekt ,że oni dadzą mi zgode na zmiany za darmo. Teraz nie rozumiem , czy ten architekt, ktory jest autorem projektu naniesie mi te zmiany za darmo, czy ja sam moge zmienić ten projekt, czy mam może szukać jakiegoś architekta , który (nie za darmo) naniesie te zmiany.

Ja nie chcę powiększać domu, zmniejszać ,itd. Chcę tylko zmienić okno, a zamiast bramy dać drugie okno. Chyba za takie coś nie będą chcieli 2 tysięcy złotych? Może 100 zł?A może wcale nie trzeba nanosić takich poprawek na projekt ? 

Jeśli jednak się okaże ,że trzeba zapłacić min. 2 tysiące, to nie bede sie na to decydował i powiedzmy wybuduje dom tak jak jest w projekcie i nie wstawie brmy garażowej, to zgodzą się ,żebym zamieszkał w nim, czy muszę mieć kupioną brame? Bo jeśli nie to dopiero po odbiorze zamiast bramy wstawie sobie tam okno, to chyba pozniej moge robić już co chcę(po odbiorze)?

----------


## fajnytanidomeq

> Nie bardzo rozumie.
> Czy tata otrzymał *warunki zabudowy* na dom z garażem?


tak ,chodziło mi o warunki zabudowy. Czy jeżeli dostał odpowiedz,ze moze budować z garażem, to obojetnie ile będzie stanowiskowy ten garaż? Bo w zapytaniu ,ani w odpowiedzi, nie pisze na ile stanowisk jest ten garaż.

----------


## fajnytanidomeq

> Tak jest z każdym postem pana fajnytanidomeq. Pada pytanie,zero konkretów i reakcji na to co piszą inni.


tak jest z każdym postem pani kalisa.Pada odpowiedź,zero konkretów, byleby wtrącić swoje 3 grosze.

----------


## langerob25

@fajnytanidomeq i tak musisz iść do jakiegoś architekta ,który zaadaptuje Twój projekt do warunków ,naniesie na mapkę itd...
To już będzie coś kosztować,a akie zmiany jak piszesz nie będą wiele kosztować.Jak dobrze pogadasz to może zrobi w cenie.
Ja zacząłem wszystkie sprawy od wizyty u architekta.Zawsze coś może taki gość doradzić, a nawet załatwić całą papierologię od A do Z.Oczywiście ileś to tam będzie kosztować.Czasami warto,zwłaszcza jeśli architekt ma układy w starostwie,gminie.

----------


## Kalisa

Nie rozśmieszaj mnie i następnym razem zanim coś napiszesz to pomyśl dwa razy , bo cięzko cię zrozumieć. Tylko w tym temacie 4 osoby nie zrozumiały co miałes na myśli, więc to o czymś świadczy.

----------


## fajnytanidomeq

Ty tez dwa razy pomyśl zanim nie bedziesz miała nic madrego do napisania :no:

----------


## robert skitek

> Architekci (paskudniki) mają to do siebie, że za zwyczaj nie prowadzą działalności charytatywnej i jak mają ruszyć palcem (czy ołówkiem), to naliczą sobie odpowiednią opłatę.


Ooo, bardzo dziękuję za poprawienie się i nienazywanie mnie już psem.
Fajnytanidomeq nie zdaje sobie sprawy jak wygląda procedura uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę projektu gotowego. Sam taki projekt jest jedynie drogą gazetą. Autorem projektu będzie osoba z odpowiednimi uprawnieniami a nie autor tego wydawnictwa. Wizyta u "paskudnika", ew innej osoby z uprawnieniami i zapłata konieczna.

----------


## robert skitek

Co za pyskówka... zajrzyj sobie do dokumentów, które posiadasz i poczytaj. Nikt tu z fusów nie wróży.

----------


## fajnytanidomeq

niestety w dokumentach jest tylko napisane: dom z garażem. 
Nie ma dokładnie podane czy to garaz 1stanowiskowy czy 2stanowiskowy. Stad moje pytanie, ale widze ,że bez wizyty w urzedzie sie nie obejdzie.

----------


## fajnytanidomeq

ok a załóżmy ,że nie bede chciał żadnych zmian w projekcie. To tez mam iść do architekta i mu płacić? Tylko ile i za co? :Confused:

----------


## robert skitek

Projekt gotowy to wydawnictwo - żaden projekt z punktu widzenia polskiego prawa. Odpowiedzialność za wszystkie rozwiązania w nim zawarte bierze osoba z uprawnieniami do projektowania, która to się dopiero zechce na tej dokumentacji podpisać. Oprócz podpisu zrobi projekt zagospodarowania Twojej działki z wrysowaniem w nią domu, bo takiego w projekcie gotowym nie ma (bo niby skąd mieliby wiedzieć dla kogo projektują?). Dołączy jeszcze kilka dokumentów i wtedy jest to dopiero pełnoprawny projekt, którego autorem dla urzędu jest architekt adaptujący. Za to właśnie musisz zapłacić - inaczej możesz sobie taki projekt rozwiesić na ścianie i wpatrywać do woli. Tyle jest wart. 
Ile? To zależy już od samego projektu, warunków, zakresu, zmian itd. Co najmniej drugie tyle co za projekt gotowy.

----------


## fajnytanidomeq

czyli każdy architekt ma swoj cennik?

----------


## robert skitek

no tak, nie mamy cen urzędowych

----------


## BigPiotr

> ok a załóżmy ,że nie bede chciał żadnych zmian w projekcie. To tez mam iść do architekta i mu płacić? Tylko ile i za co?


Za dostosowanie projektu do miejscowych warunków - nazywa się to "ADAPTACJA".
Tak jak Ci pisali musi ją wykonać architekt z uprawnieniami i jak się dobrze dogadasz to zrobi zmiany w cenie (jak będą małe) czyli dopłacisz do gotowego projektu 1,5 - 2,0 kzł. Niestety  :sad: 

Często jest to ten sam gość (i to ma sens) co robi plan zagospodarowania działki i inne "paści" potrzebne do uzyskania zgody w urzędzie. Jak doliczysz koszty pozostałych "paści" (zgody na prąd, gaz, wodę, projekty zjazdów itd.) to dokumentacja na wejściu kończy się około 10 000 - 15 000 zł.
Witamy w gronie walczących z polskimi urzędami  :big grin:

----------


## wiolcia315

My zaczynając budowę swojego domku ,,Projekt takt Y,, również byliśmy zieloni w temacie  :Smile: 
Oczywiście najwięcej dowiedzieliśmy się z *Muratora*..niestety i tak nie udało Nam się uniknąć problemów, ale u Nas największym okazała się firma budowlana.
Na szczęście udało Nam się wszystko rozwiązać z korzyścią dla Nas, ale co się najedliśmy nerwów i stresów nie da się opisać..
Motywowana Naszymi przeżyciami napisałam poradnik ,,Budowa Domu okiem inwestora,, opisuje w Nim Naszą historie budowy domu i tak jak potrafiłam najlepiej opisałam jak ustrzec się przed błędami, których Nam nie udało się uniknąć.. Mam nadzieję, że tym którzy trafią na mój poradnik, pomoże on w jakikolwiek sposób przejść przez ten proces budowy, bez większych problemów..
Poradnik znajduje się na http://taktbudowa.blogspot.com/ a także na  http://budowadomu.poczytaj.to/Budowa...nwestora.ebook
Wszystkim tym co budują dom lub w przyszłości zamierzają wybudować, życzę aby budowę wspominali mile  :Smile:

----------


## aldam1

Ja po kilku miesiącach grzebania w gotowcach wybrałem ostatecznie projekt indywidualny. 
Kosztowało to nie mało, ale nie żałuję ani jednej złotówki. Mam dopracowany każdy szczegół. Nic nie jest przypadkowe.

----------


## Brygida Gajewska

*Dzień doberek* 

*Kochani* forumowicze , szukam dobrej firmy do budowy domy w okolicach Warszawy , dom ma 190 m/2 PU jest parterowy , chciała bym postawić go mozliwie jak najszybciej za chwilę powinnam dostać już ze Starostwa zezwolenie na budowę , dom ma być energooszczędny i dobrze zbudowany ,czy możecie mi kogoś polecić ale tak od serca nie szukam reklamujących się firm ale ludzi którzy mogą potwierdzić żetelność firmy , którą polecaja np. zdjęciami lub zaprosić mnie na budowę .

Wiem ,że prosze o wiele ale budowa domu to dla mnie olbrzymie wyzwanie i decyzja na całe życie (kredyt)

Dziękuje i pozdrawiam wszystkich 

Brygida

----------


## jocer

Witam, 
jestem laikiem w tematyce budowy ale nadszedł czas na własny domek.
moje pytanie brzmi:
jak wygląda kolejność fachowców przy budowie domu?
mam murarzy, dekarza i co dalej??
z góry dziękuje za poważne odpowiedzi.
Pozdrawiam Łukasz

----------


## beton44

Leopold Staff

PODWALINY

Budowałem na piasku
I zawaliło się.
Budowałem na skale
I zawaliło się.
Teraz budując, zacznę
Od dymu z komina.

----------


## Kwitko

A parapety zew. i wew. kiedy?
I ocieplenie domu i tarasy? 
Ewentualnie zbiornik na nieczystości?
Kiedy się chce czy jest jakaś kolejność?

----------


## Elfir

> jak wygląda kolejność fachowców przy budowie domu?


Koleś, zakładasz nowy temat a odpowiedz masz pod nosem.

Jest taki wątek, specjalnie do początkujących przylepiony na górze działu, coby nikt go nie przeoczył:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%87-informacji

A w nim link do interesującej cie kwestii:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...rmonogram-prac


I niech to będzie dla ciebie lekcją korzystania z forum!

----------


## aadamuss24

Aż boję się myśleć jak wyglądałoby "nachalnie"  :smile:

----------


## Jarek EM08

To samo pomyślałem sobie jak to czytałem wczoraj...  :smile: 
Tylko, że od wczoraj ten nowy forumowicz popełnił kolejne 3 spamowe wpisy... *Elfir*! Gdzie jesteś *Elfir*! Trzeba z tym kimś zrobić porządek!...

 :bye:

----------


## Elfir

jarek - a kliknąć na trójkącik z wykrzyknikiem to nie łaska? :>
Nie jestem w stanie sprawdzać każdego wpisu, bobym musiała pracować 24 godziny na dobę.

----------


## Jarek EM08

O właśnie!... Wiedziałem, że o czymś zapomniałem... *Trójkącik* jest lekiem na całe zło!...  :smile: 

 :bye:

----------


## Brygida Gajewska

Czy ktoś mi może pomóc w tym temacie , wiosna już przyszła  a nie chcę brać firmy z przypadku lub z ogłoszenia ale z polecenia , podzielcie się swoimi doswiadczeniami z dobrymi firmami .

Brygida 




> *Dzień doberek* 
> 
> *Kochani* forumowicze , szukam dobrej firmy do budowy domy w okolicach Warszawy , dom ma 190 m/2 PU jest parterowy , chciała bym postawić go mozliwie jak najszybciej za chwilę powinnam dostać już ze Starostwa zezwolenie na budowę , dom ma być energooszczędny i dobrze zbudowany ,czy możecie mi kogoś polecić ale tak od serca nie szukam reklamujących się firm ale ludzi którzy mogą potwierdzić żetelność firmy , którą polecaja np. zdjęciami lub zaprosić mnie na budowę .
> 
> Wiem ,że prosze o wiele ale budowa domu to dla mnie olbrzymie wyzwanie i decyzja na całe życie (kredyt)
> 
> Dziękuje i pozdrawiam wszystkich 
> 
> Brygida

----------


## Elfir

To nie jest miejsce na polecanie sobie lokalnych ekip. Wejdź na wątek "Warszawa i okolice, mazowieckie - biała lista wykonawców" lub popytaj na grupie budujących w twojej okolicy.

----------


## MagdaRybnik

witam, wlasnie dzisiaj zostalismy posiadaczami pieknej dzialeczki...
prosze zyczliwych o to aby ktos napisal jak po koleji wygladaja sprawy z zalatwieniem pozwolenia na budowe...

----------


## Elfir

przeczytaj ten wątek. 
Przecież masz wszystkie odpowiedzi podane na talerzu  :sad: 

Dla opornych: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ie+budow%C4%99

i tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ie+budow%C4%99

i tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ie+budow%C4%99

A tu inne zagadnienia z tym związane:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/search.ph...415&pp=&page=7

----------


## babciaaniela

no tak, gdy pracuje się głową, czasem zatracone jest poczucie realności włąsnej pracy. Z tąd też ogromna przyjemność która płynie z pracy fizycznej, a szczególnie budowanie. Ja uwielbiam budować .  W ramach rozważań nad stylami budownictwa , zastanawiam się czy jest róznica pomidzy stylem klasycznym w budownictwie a współczesnym. Sporo osób twierdzi że nowoczesne budownictwo znacznei odbiega od dawnych wzorców.http://klasyczne-i-wspolczesne.pl, tutaj znalazłam rozważania na ten temat. Dość interesujące, gdy się zaczyna budowę i jest to ta chwila kiedy mozna jeszce wiele zmeinić.

----------


## annabi

Witam, bardzo proszę o pomoc gdyż mam pewien problem. Ekipa wykonująca mi tynki w domu i garażu pomyliła się i zamiast cementowo-wapiennych w garażu dała gipsowy. Oni proponują że teraz przykleją na to siatkę i pokryją cementowym. Czy to jest dobre rozwiązanie? Czy nie lepiej to skuć i zrobić od nowa?
Proszę doradźcie bo ja już zgłupiałam.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

nie kładłabym różnych tynków na siebie.

Po co skuć? Nie może zostać gipsowy + zniżka za pomyłkę?

----------


## Jacek Drzewiecki

Witam

Mam na imie Jacek i przymierzam się do wybudowania domu. Na razie skłaniam się ku drewnie, ale zastanawiam się czy można w takim zastosować energooszczędne technologie i czy będzie to działać na tej samej zasadzie?

Będe wdzięczny za podpowiedź.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Elfir

drewniany jak najbardziej się nadaje na energooszczędny.

----------


## kamaar

a ja mam takie pytanie. Zamierzamy w najbliższym czasie zakupić działkę i czy mogę ją ogrodzić (ogrodzenie tymczasowe) przed uzyskaniem pozwolenia na budowę?
Czy na ogrodzenie też są potrzebne jakieś zezwolenia

----------


## Elfir

nie jest potrzebne pozwolenie.

----------


## bolomastervip

Witam 
Mam pytanie do tych bardziej doświadczonych.
W blizej nieokreślonym czasie planuje sie wybudować i mam takie pytanie czy istnieje taka możliwość iż przed przystąpieniem do budowy mógłbym najpierw wykopać sobie szambo a jeśli tak to z jakimi to wiąze się formalnościami? Pytam dlatego że jestem laikiem a poza tym budowe planuje stopniowo w miare posiadania środków. Z góry dzięki za wszelkie podpowiedzi.

----------


## Elfir

Szambo buduje się na podstawie zgłoszenia do Starostwa. Nie jest wymagane pozwolenie na budowę. 
Natomiast lokalizacja szamba musi być ustalona wg. konkretnych warunków (np. odległości od budynków) oraz rozporządzenia Ministra Infrastruktury z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie, więc umiejscowienie musisz sobie przemyśleć, by potem szambo nie kolidowało np. z przyszłym domem. 

Przy czym w niektórych miejscowościach MPZP może wykluczać możliwość budowy szamba (tereny chronione, skanalizowane)

----------


## diodonna

Nie jestem pewna, jest "cuś tam" w prawie budowlanym o ogrodzeniu od strony drogi...
Mnie także bardzo pasowałoby nie zgłaszanie budowy ogrodzenia, chatki dla ekipy, wykopów pod instalacje wszelakie.




> a ja mam takie pytanie. Zamierzamy w najbliższym czasie zakupić działkę i czy mogę ją ogrodzić (ogrodzenie tymczasowe) przed uzyskaniem pozwolenia na budowę?
> Czy na ogrodzenie też są potrzebne jakieś zezwolenia

----------


## diodonna

> 1. Murarz
> 2. Dekarz (ja mialam jedna ekipa od sso) 
> 3. Okna
> 4. Elekrtyk i wod-kan u mnie jednoczesnie prawie ze
> 5. Tynki
> 6. Wylewki (4.5 mozna odwrotnie ale zalecana ta kolejnosc) 
> 7. Drzwi (dopiero teraz te stale) 
> 8.  Wykonczeniowka (u mnie plytki i gipsy, malowanie itd szlo jednoczesnie)


Nic nie zrobisz bez kierownika budowy, bo zgłosic rozpoczęcie budowy musisz z KB. Dla mnie był najważniejszy na liście , to on przetrzepywał będzie wiarygodność ekip.

----------


## Nefer

> Nie jestem pewna, jest "cuś tam" w prawie budowlanym o ogrodzeniu od strony drogi...
> Mnie także bardzo pasowałoby nie zgłaszanie budowy ogrodzenia, chatki dla ekipy, wykopów pod instalacje wszelakie.


Nie dotyczy ogrodzeń tymczasowych, przenośnych, niezwiązanych z gruntem.

----------


## diodonna

> Nie dotyczy ogrodzeń tymczasowych, przenośnych, niezwiązanych z gruntem.



Czy wobec tego chatka dla ekipy oraz płot z kołków wbitych na minimum dwa lata można traktować jako "trwale niezwiązane z gruntem"- to byłoby dobrze,mniej załatwiania przy papiórkach, chociaż na razie wszystko idzie jak po masełku.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

Chatka - o ile bez fundamentów - to zaplecze budowy. Kołki wbite w ziemię to nie ogrodzenie stałe  :smile:  Ogrodzić plac budowy musisz - tak mówią przepisy. Nawet jeśli to kołki taśma.

----------


## azvez

Witam
W najblizszym czasie planuję remont kapitalny starego domu. Jest to dom drewniany z glinianymi stropami. Pytanie mam nastepujace; Czy moglbym uzyc tej gliny jako materialu ktorym zasypie 0,7 m podpiwniczenia? Czy glina nie osiądzie po kilku latach i posadzki nie popekaja? Dziekuje z gory za odp. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

glina nie nadaje się na materiał zasypowy.

----------


## Katiuszka

Cześć,
mój pierwszy post he he  :smile: 
 Mamy działkę piękna nad jeziorem z jednej strony graniczącą z lasem poprostu cudo....cięzko bylo z pozwoleniami ale już są po trudach urzędniczego bełkotu i formalności papierkowych trwających 2 m-ce, 
Mamy projekt można powiedzieć ze identyczny jak :http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4ba398e83a839 ale po małych zmianach dla osób niepełnosprawnych także nie odbyło łatwo pozwolenia przyłacza instalacje kolejne 3 m-ce urzędniczych i papierkowych cyrków.
 A teraz zaczynamy budowe w wakacje bo czekamy na pieniążki.
 Mam mnustwo pytań bo nigdy nie uczestniczyłam w żadnej budowie i troche mnie to przeraża ale i ekscytuje.
 Chciałabym abyście obejżeli ten projekt i powiedzieli co myslicie odnośnie realizacji na co mam sie przygotować na co zwrócić uwagę i na co uważać
 Chcemy wynając jakąś firme ekipe która zajmie sie wszystkim od a do z bo my nie mamy czasu na pilnowanie wszystkiego.
 Prosze o wszystkie dobre rady

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

podałaś złego linka do projektu, więc nie wiem o jaki chodzi. Wklej tu rzut domu po przeróbkach.

Aby nauczyć się wklejać zdjęcia zapraszam do wątku: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...99cia-na-forum

----------


## grinch

Witam
obecnie szykuję sie do rozpoczecia budowy powoli w tym roku..
pytanie: napierw ściągnąc warstwę ziemi-trawy koparką i dopiero później wołać geodete do wytyczenia granic budynku czy na odwrót: najpierw wytyczenie a potem ściągnięcie ziemi?
wygląda to tak teraz:

----------


## flyer2

Najpierw ściągaj humus,potem geodeta.

----------


## Katiuszka

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4ba398e83a839

Teraz powinno byc dobrze.....

----------


## Katiuszka

Jeżeli chodzi o zmiany to zostały powiększone drzwi i wszystkie przejścia no i łazienki ponieważ ma on byc przystosowany dla osób niepełnosprawnych.

----------


## Christo24

Witam!

Jestem już po tynkach, centralnym, posadzkach i ociepleniu dachu. Teraz czas na gipsowanie i malowanie ścian, płytki oraz wyposażenie łazienek, panele i schody drewniane.

Zastanawiam się w jakiej kolejności to zrobić. Mam schody w takim wysokim tunelu, który przed ich wstawieniem muszę zagipsować i pomalować, bo później ciężko to będzie zrobić (do gipsowania potrzebne będzie rusztowanie). Schody będę kupował drewniane, przed nimi, co logiczne muszą być panele. Zastanawiam się jednak czy gipsowanie oraz malowanie ścian wrzucić przed kładzeniem kafelek i wyposażenia łazienek czy może po nich. Problemem jest jednak fakt, że gipsując/malując po zrobieniu łazienek nie będę miał schodów i całe wyposażenie łazienki na górę trzeba będzie wnosić po drabinie, zastanawiam się czy to nie jest problem dla fachowca.

----------


## Elfir

Tani w realizacji ten projekt nie będzie. Koszt budowy podany na stronie moim zdaniem jest nierealny. Raczej trzeba się szykować na tę kwotę ale nie "pod klucz" tylko jako stan deweloperski.

Bardzo dużo okien i to dośc nietypowych. Mogą być problemy z roletami (jeśli chcecie takowe zamontować).

Z poprawek do projektu: przedłużyłabym ściankę między kuchnią a toaletą gościnną, bo teraz jest za bardzo wyeksponowana w salonie.
Oglądanie telewizji będzie utrudnione ze względu na ogromne okna i duża ich ilość.
Czy garaż nie będzie za wąski by podjechać do samochodu wózkiem?

----------


## Elfir

grinch - przecież na te wszystkie pytanie są już odpowiedzi, zajrzyj do wątku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%87-informacji
Masz tam zestawione tematy dotyczące kolejności prac

----------


## Elfir

> Jestem już po tynkach, centralnym, posadzkach i ociepleniu dachu. Teraz czas na gipsowanie i malowanie ścian, płytki oraz wyposażenie łazienek, panele i schody drewniane.


Tynki - kafelki - malowanie

----------


## Katiuszka

> Tani w realizacji ten projekt nie będzie. Koszt budowy podany na stronie moim zdaniem jest nierealny. Raczej trzeba się szykować na tę kwotę ale nie "pod klucz" tylko jako stan deweloperski.
> 
> Bardzo dużo okien i to dośc nietypowych. Mogą być problemy z roletami (jeśli chcecie takowe zamontować).
> 
> Z poprawek do projektu: przedłużyłabym ściankę między kuchnią a toaletą gościnną, bo teraz jest za bardzo wyeksponowana w salonie.
> Oglądanie telewizji będzie utrudnione ze względu na ogromne okna i duża ich ilość.
> Czy garaż nie będzie za wąski by podjechać do samochodu wózkiem?





Zdaje sobie sprawe z kosztów jeżeli chodzi o oświetlenie to dlatego wybraliśmy ten projekt żeby w domu było bardzo widno  :smile: 
Jezeli chodzi o garaz to nie musi byc wiekszy zalezy nam zeby mozna było wyjąć niepełnosprawne dziecko z samochodu także nie będzie z tym problemu.
Szukamy jakiegos dobrego wykonawcy lub wykonawców od kazdego etapu budowy jeżeli macie coś do polecenia... proszę o kontakty
Niestety nie mamy zbyt dużo czasu na to zeby pilnowac budowy tak więc potrzebujemy kogos kto zajmie sie tym od a do z 
Martwi mnie ten montarz okien podobno trzeba je wstawiaczanim pokryje sie budynek dachem bo później jest z tym problem.
Dziękuje za cenne sugestie i czekam na kolejne

----------


## Elfir

wykonawców poszukaj na białej liście polecanych lub w swojej grupie budujących.

----------


## ludwik_13

> Zdaje sobie sprawe z kosztów jeżeli chodzi o oświetlenie to dlatego wybraliśmy ten projekt żeby w domu było bardzo widno 
> Jezeli chodzi o garaz to nie musi byc wiekszy zalezy nam zeby mozna było wyjąć niepełnosprawne dziecko z samochodu także nie będzie z tym problemu.
> Szukamy jakiegos dobrego wykonawcy lub wykonawców od kazdego etapu budowy jeżeli macie coś do polecenia... proszę o kontakty
> Niestety nie mamy zbyt dużo czasu na to zeby pilnowac budowy tak więc potrzebujemy kogos kto zajmie sie tym od a do z 
> Martwi mnie ten montarz okien podobno trzeba je wstawiaczanim pokryje sie budynek dachem bo później jest z tym problem.
> Dziękuje za cenne sugestie i czekam na kolejne


Kto Ci powiedział, że montaż okien musi być przed dachem? 
Jak okna drewniane - to dopiero po tynkach, wylewkach i wszystkich pracach mokrych. Jak plastiki - to moim zdaniem najlepiej po tynkach wewnętrznych (glify, czyli wnęki okienne) i tak trzeba obrobić, przeciętna ekipa tynkarska tynkująca agregatem raczej tego nie robi.
Generalnie okna najlepiej wstawić tak, żeby szybko wykończyć glify i równocześnie zamknąć budynek (drzwiami docelowymi lub prowizorycznymi). Okna czasami lubią  powędrować w świat razem z ościeżnicami (framugami)

----------


## pimponi

Czołem,

u mnie stan prac wygląda następująco:
- warunki zabudowy + wszystkie kwity dot. mediów, czyli warunki przyłączeń (gazownia, prąd, woda, kanalizacj) - załatwione
- projektu domu - w trakcie rysowania - prawdopodobnie uprawomocnione pozwolenie na budowę - koniec sierpnia
- mapka do celów projektowych - w trakcie załatwiania, w ciągu 2 tygodni

pytanie mam dot. prac związanych z wodą i kanalizacją: wodę muszę doprowadzić ją do działki ok. 100 m - działać w tym temacie teraz w wakacje, czy czekać jak projekt się narysuje i uprawomocni się pozwolenie na budowę. Nie bardzo czaję tu odpowiednią kolejnośc działań, a chcę ograniczyć stratę czasu.

----------


## porucznikzbik

Wykonawcy i dobrej jakości materiały to podsatawa

----------


## KosGos

Witam

Jestesmy obecnie po etapie tynkowania wewnatrz, konczy sie ukladanie podlogowki i wszystko czeka na wylewki. Pytanie nad ktorym sie zastanawiamy to co dalej w domku z poddaszem uzytkowym ? 
Parapety, robienie podlogi na stryszku jesli tak to MDF, dechy czy co ? Moze jednak ocieplanie dachu welna i sufitu na poddaszu oraz zabudowa plytami karton gips ? Kiedy kafelkowania, ulkadania paneli, pokrycie schodow zelbetowych ? Ocieplenie zew. i elewacja mysle moze poczekac do jesieni ? Prosze poradzcie co i w jakiej kolejnosci najlepiej robic.

----------


## Elfir

Ilo razy to już było takie pytanie na forum zadawane?!

Przeczytaj wątek: "PRZECZYTAJ ZANIM NAPISZESZ SWÓJ POST"
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%87-informacji

i masz tu jak byk:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...jno-rob%C3%B3t
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...5%84czeniowych

----------


## KosGos

Wiem ze nie raz i najgorsze ze kazdy ma inna wersje. Jakos nie rozumiem wersji najpierw ocieplac dach  i mury a pozniej tynki i wylewki. Potem ludzie sie dziwia ze wszystko dlugo schnie jak nie gdzie odparowac.
Moje roboty beda niebawem na etapie wyschnietych tynkow, podlogowki i instalacji oraz wylewek. Mysle zeby potem brac sie za ocieplanie dachu ale czy przed nim nie powinnem strychu od gory zabudowc OSB i dopiero pchac pod nie welne ?
Dlatego mysle zeby robic osb i drabinke na strych, nastepnie ocieplenie i kartongipsy. W miedzy czasie mozna chyba parapety wewnetrzne. Kolejno chyba juz trzeba robic kafelki,gres i panele ? Ma to sens czy np drzwi zewnetrze i wewnetrzne powinny byc w miedzy czasie wstawiane?

----------


## EZS

nie rozumiem - jak chcesz pchać wełnę pod OSB??? Normalnie to się układa wełnę między krokwiami, kładzie drugą warstwę poprzecznie, o ile pamiętam, wiąże to wszystko sznurkiem, kładzie folię (nieprzepuszcalną lub paroprzepuszczalną - są różne szkoły). Nie pamiętam jednynie chwili robienia stalaża pod płyty, ale wydaje mi się, że było to już po folii. No i dopiero teraz płyty.

----------


## KosGos

Przeciez OSB przychodzi na gore jętek a welne wsadzam miedzy jętki 20cm czyli pod OSB.

----------


## EZS

Ach, masz pełne deskowanie. Znaczy OSBowanie  :smile:  No to nad czym się zastanawiasz? Najpierw się dach robi a potem go ociepla. To tylko u mnie było odwrotnie, ale jak ktoś ma termin wprowadzenia na głowie, to różne cuda się dzieją  :smile:

----------


## KosGos

Nie mam pelnego deskowania. Cos sie nie rozumiemy.  OSB przyjdzie na jetki ale od gornej strony, deskowanie to raczej na krokwiach wystepuje.

----------


## EZS

Faktycznie nie rozumiem. Owszem, nad jętkami można wykroić stryszek, zwykle jest on malutki, choć zależy od dachu. Jeżeli chcesz na jetki dac osb, to daj a potem ronisz "sufit" razem ze skosami, czyli wełna, wełna i folia a poniżej płyty GK na wieszkach (ja mam akurat panele na stelarzu drewnianym). U nas nad jętkami nie ma płyty ale leżą luźno deski a na nich dodatkowa wełna (w sumie wyszło 50 cm i wcale nie jest za dużo). Nie widzę specjalnie problemu  :smile:

----------


## KosGos

Dokladnie tak to ma wygladac. Az 50cm welny ?? W projekcie mam 20cm czytalem ze w domach energoszczednych daje sie 30 a pasywnych 40 a ty masz 50 ?

----------


## EZS

W skosach mam 35. Na stryszku daliśmy po roku mieszkania dodatkowe 15 bo "zimno ciągnęło". Nie mam domu pasywnego, chocby dlatego, że nie mam rekuperacji lecz zwykłą grawitację, ale rachunki za gaz mam średniorocznie 200-250 zł łącznie z grzaniem wody. No, dół dogrzewa koza, jak jest czas napalić  :smile:

----------


## deltas

Witam serdecznie forumową Społeczność.
Zanim założyłem tu konto i zdecydowałem się napisać, od wielu dni czytałem Wasze porady, dyskusje i "przepychanki"  :wink: 
Zdecydowałem się pobudować w 2013 roku i szukam opinii na temat moich wyborów, co do matariałów, konstrukcji i urządzeń.
Stąd mój dzisiejszy post z prośbą o Wasze opinie...chciałbym, aby dom był jak najbardziej energooszczędny, ale w ramach rozsądku i ekonomicznej opłacalności. Projekt Fidiasz 2 z domenaprojekt - zaadaptowany do własnych wymagań  :smile:  działka dość duża.

- ideą jest przekształcenie projektowego garażu na część mieszkalną (odrobinkę większą), więc dom dwurodzinny (2 + 4)
1) Dom posadowiony na płycie fundamentowej (szukam projektanta)
- grunty mojej działki mają wysoki stan wody i są gliniaste
- płyta nieogrzewana (nie legalett ani megatherm), gdyż uważam za ryzykowne umieszczanie rur ogrzewania w takim materiale. zamiast tego zrobię podłogówkę w wylewce bez izolacji od płyty (płyta od pospółki oczywiście 20cm XPS200 chyba - kwestia pełzania).

2) Konstrukcja domu Silikaty, 24cm + 20 styro (~było styrodur~)
- równocześnie z płytą fundamentową, która będzie spełniać funkcje akumulacyjne - ściany również będą tę właściwość miały. myślę, że stąd ten wybór + izolacyjność akustyczna (działka niedaleko obwodnicy miasta).

3) Ogrzewanie C.O pompą ciepła + ewentualnie C.W.U. również, aczkolwiek nie wiem czy nie dodatkowo pompę powietrze-woda do C.W.U. (o ile kasy starczy :/) Dodatkowo nie chcę rezygnować z tradycyjnego komina i zakładam posiadanie małego pieca na paliwo stałe (awaryjnie).
- skłaniam się do pompy Zirius M2 od Termogolv (wiem, że nie najtaniej, ale liczę na profesjonalizm montażu), czytałem wiele pochlebnych opinii na jej temat, a zależy mi również aby można było sterować ogrzewaniem poszczególnych pomieszczeń.
- nie lubię grzejników  :smile: 
- solary: nie (wydają mi się nieopłacalne)

4) Podłogówka na całości + grzejniki w łazienkach

5) WM z reku i GWC (nie wiem jeszcze jaka...proszę o rady)

6) Odkurzacz centralny (także zielony - wybór niedokonany, j/w)

7) Dachówka (cementowa?) (~było z blachodachówki~) Dach ocieplony nakrokwiowo (xps) i od poddasza wełną oczywiście - grubo.

- zasadniczo tyle na dzień dzisiejszy wiem a do końca roku muszę podjąć większość decyzji, więc dalej zgłębiam wiedzę (i głowę mam kwadratową już  :big grin:  )

Bardzo proszę o opinie na temat moich wyborów i ewentualnie podpowiedzi "co i jak", bom w sumie zielony w temacie a od informacji zgromadzonych na forum głowa boli, bo ilu różnych tyle opini różnych.
Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję - na bieżąco będę starał się uzupełniać info w pierwszym poście.

----------


## marchew

Witamy  :smile: 
Porzucę może temat do rozważań: TRUMNA.
(poczytaj rozważania o bieda domkach krytych watą).

----------


## q-bis

Dach lekki to wada a nie zaleta.
Silne wiatry prędzej podniosą blachę i uczynią większą szkodę niż dachowi pokrytemu ciężką dachówką, gdzie może wyrwie ich część...

----------


## geokart

@deltas
ja mam tylko jedną radę:
zleć wykonanie profesionalnego kosztorysu!
bo tak na "oko" to ten projekt i twoje założenia to "bańka" pewnie pęknie
a lepiej wiedzieć przed niż przy SSO.
Pozdro!

----------


## Jarek.P

Sądząc po założeniach, musisz mieć sporo kasy na ten dom. Tym bardziej więc dziwi wybór blachodachówki.

Styrodur na ściany? Po co? żeby było drożej?
Lepszą izolacyjność akustyczną styroduru sobie daruj, hałas nie przez ściany przenika.
Pompy ciepła, solary itp - nie wypowiadam się, bo się nie znam.

J.

----------


## semiramida

Też najbardziej uderza mnie przy tym wypasie użycie blachodachówki. Mnie uczono, że to jest dobre np na magazyn, ale już na inwentarskie obiekty nie. To co dopiero ludzkie... chociaż rozumiem że może sprawiać dobre wrażnie, ta gładkosć, te większe elementy zamiast drobnego sita...
Podlogówki w płycie się nie bój pod warunkiem że w plycie nie będzie łączeń rurek, koncowki maja wystawać ponad płytę, w plycie ma być tylko gotowy zwój z fabryki, być moze sprawdza sie te zwoje czy nie dzurawe, nie wiem. Zawsze można wcześniej.
Solary nieoplacalne a reku oplacalne??? Mi sie nie podoba gdy większosć nowoczesnych inwestorów jednym tchem mówi, że wentylacja mechaniczna z reku. Może być bez reku ale z GGWC. Ja chyba wole ogrzewać powietrze glikolem a nie ciepłym powietrzem, ale reku nie wykluczone. Solarek może dać Ci ciepła wodę "za darmo" chociazby...
Ja akurat lubię grzejniki, ale powoli przestawiam sie na podłogówkę..
Dach w tym Fidiaszu 2 masz.... kosztowny, jak dla mnie sprzeczny z ideą super energooszczędnego domu, jak i wbudowany garaż też...
Trudno, skoro masz pozwolenie na taki, to rozważyłabym nierobienie płyty (tej samej płyty co pod domem) pod garażem, a że wspolny dach i nad domem i nad garażem to juz trudno, da sie z tego wybrnąć, może na stropach...

----------


## deltas

Witam i dziękuję za opinie
Widzę, że jeszcze długa droga przede mną...
Co prawda zastanawiałem się nad dachówką, więc nie jest powiedziane, że nie zmienię.
"Bańka" to raczej -way-to-much- dla mnie, więc faktycznie ze stryoduru na ścianach zrezygnuję na rzecz dobrego "szaraka".
Co do ogrzewania - PC - tak, reszta sam nie wiem, zobaczę jak będę stał z kaską (kosztorys będzie robiony na pewno).

Zapomniałem jedynie dodać w pierwszym poście, że ideą tego domu będzie, że garaż zostanie powiększony (malutko) i przekształcony na część mieszkalną - dom wielorodzinny - więc o ocieplenie całości muszę zadbać jednakowo. Sam garaż będzie stał oddzielnie. (dopisuję)

Dzięki za opinie i ... słucham dalej... nic nie jest tak cenne, jak wiedza i doświadczenie.

----------


## Elfir

nie wiem czy płyta na mokrej glinie to takie fajne.
Będzie trzeba wymienic ogromną ilośc ziemi, bo glina za bardzo pracuje.

Po kiego grzyba myślałaś o styrodurze na ścianach, skoro planujesz drogi (w zakupie) system ogrzewania?
Ten dom nie jest przemyślany jako konstrukcja energooszczędna, więc po co spinać się taki drogi materiał ociepleniowy?

Poza tym albo masz 1 mln na budowę, albo jeszcze nie znasz realiów cenowych  :smile:

----------


## artek76

blacho dachówka magzayn, kurnik odpada moim zdaniem skromnym rzecz jasna :smile:

----------


## Luving

no przede wszystkim koniecznie musisz zadbać o najlepszych fachowców i zdrowe materiały :smile:

----------


## Luving

proszę podajcie mi dane jakiś składów z oświęcimia? pilne! dziękuje :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Może popytaj po prostu na swojej grupie budujących? Szybciej uzyskasz odpowiedź.

----------


## otonieja

Witam 
Przychodzę na Forum z pytaniem  :smile: 

Jakiś czas temu zamówiliśmy u architekta projekt indywidualny, założenie było takie żeby nie żałować pieniędzy na coś dostosowanego do naszych oczekiwań i działki (zamarzył się dom o prostej eleganckiej formie, niespotykanej w katalogach  :big tongue:  )
Niestety architekt zaprojektował coś zupełnie niezwiązanego z podanymi mu wytycznymi, równie dobrze można było kupić projekt gotowy. Zaprojektowanie nam domu marzeń zleciliśmy znajomemu świeżo po studiach arch.- jego pomysł dużo bardziej przypadł nam do gustu, z rysunkami nie było problemu (nie odbiegają jakościowo od tych z poprzedniego proj, budowlanego, konstrukcja prosta i zbliżona do projektu od pierwszego architekta). 

Tylko powstał problem - *gdzie teraz uzyskać konsultacje i podpis na tym projekcie, wraz ze zmianą projektów branżowych* pod nowy kształt budynku *w lubelskim lub Warszawie*? Może ktoś się orientuje czy coś takiego mogą zrobić też biura oferujące adaptacje projektów gotowych??

Będę wdzięczna za podpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

zleciliście projekt bez wczesniejszej koncepcji? 

Cóz, pogadajcie z "waszym" architektem, by podstęplował projekt studenta.

----------


## gogi25

Witam.
Dużo czytam forum Muratora. Zadaję pytania aby rozwiać swoje wątpliwości.Nie wiem czy dobrze robię zadając tu swoje pytanie, ale spróbuję.

We wrześniu zaczynam budowę domu. Mam problem ze słupami podpierającymi płatew w dachu. Ma to wyglądać podobnie jak w projekcie
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4e200b7abb8fa
Chciałabym je przesunąć do przodu o 30 cm, czyli o przekrój słupa. W projekcie są one na równi z wysuniętym garażem. Odległość między ścianą domu a słupem to 65 cm. Uważam, że to mało gdybym chciała tamtędy przejść. Czy można te słupy przesunąć do przodu, dać dodatkową płatew i do niej przymocować słupy? Słupy mają być żelbetowe, na stopie fundamentowej. Dlatego pytam teraz, jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy. Czy to jest zmiana istotna czy nie? Nie znalazłam danych na ten temat.
Czekam na informację, może ktoś mi pomorze.... 
Gośka

----------


## qbas

Witam serdecznie
Jako że obserwuje forum od dłuższego czasu postanowiłem się zarejestrować i odrazu poprosić o pomoc.
Czytałem wiele tematów na forum ale w żadnym nie doszukałem się informacji która by mnie usatysfakcjonowała. 
Prosiłbym o rady, wskazówki czy budowa mnie nie przerośnie czy nie porywam się z motyką na słońce  :wink:  .
Przejdźmy do konkretów  :smile: 
Od zawsze marzę o własnym domku i postanowiłem coś w tym kierunku zrobić.
Posiadam fundusze na zakup działki pod budowę i chciałbym zaciągnąć kredyt 200tyś na budowę domu (wiem że na forum jest temat budowy do 200tyś ale czytam czytam i nic z tego nie wynika). Myślę nad domem o powierzchni użytkowej ok 100-110m2 rozglądałem się po projektach i ciężko się zdecydować ( zastanawiamy się nad  czymś takim http://www.nowedomy.net/projekt,z114.html ). 
Chodzi mi o stan domu w którym mam gładzie na ścianach instalacje ogrzewanie itp ale bez żadnych sprzętów (do kuchni, łazienki...). Wiadomo każdy wykańcza w standardzie na który go stać nie muszę mieć drzwi za 5 tyś wystarczą mi takie za 2 tyś przykładowo (oszczędzając na jednym moge kupić coś innego lepszego na czym bardziej mi zależy).
Nie mam lewych rąk i potrafię wykonywac normalne prace np. malowanie, położyć panele czy gładzie to żaden problem :smile:  Pozatym liczę na wsparcie rodziny. Co polecacie?? Jakie materiały (tylko bez kosmosu , marmurów  :wink:  ??? Czy projekt do zrealizowania w tej cenie??

----------


## marynata

> Chodzi mi o stan domu w którym mam gładzie na ścianach instalacje ogrzewanie itp ale bez żadnych sprzętów (do kuchni, łazienki...).


Stan deweloperski szacuje się na ok 2 tyś powierzchni CAŁKOWITEJ.

----------


## Kalisa

Proponuję najpierw kupic działkę, poznac MPZP i wtedy skupic się na wyborze projektu.  Ja dużo się dowiedziałam z w/w wątku , ale faktem jest że czytam go od początku, nowych forumowiczów ilość stron do przeczytania odstrasza.  Myślałeś o domku parterowym ? W z114 pokoje na górze są maleńkie a gdybys wybrał parterówkę o powierzchni użytkowej takiej jak ma z114  pokoje byłyby większe i bardziej ustawne.

----------


## kinka

Napisałam ci na priva,żeby nie zaśmiecać kolejnego wątku.

----------


## beton44

A tak na temat: to nie jest tani projekt domu....

I 50% rzutu zajmuje garaż, czy zastanowiłeś się nad sensem wydania 100 000 zł na miejsce parkowania ulubionego autka  :popcorn:

----------


## marynata

Jest jeszcze jedna kwestia,a mianowicie różnica pomiędzy forumowiczem który coś o budowaniu wie a takim który nie wie nic.
Taki sam projekt pierwszy może zbudować za określoną kwotę,drugi nie.
Więc bardzo proszę wszystkich tanio budujących o branie tego pod uwagę w odpowiedziach.
Tego domu nie da się zrealizować za te pieniądze,bynajmniej nie ten forumowicz,a i doświadczonemu byłoby chyba trudno.

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja mając te pieniądze, na pewno bym próbowała - ale ja jestem wariatka  :smile:  Ale projekt mógłby być prostszy/tańszy, jeśli już tak starannie liczymy każdą wydaną złotówkę. Na pewno zlikwidowałabym garaż - mając ograniczone fundusze, to jest pierwsza rzecz, która powinna iść pod nóż - ale o tym i innych oszczędnościach napisano już wiele w innych wątkach.

----------


## marynata

No tak,ale jak tniemy garaż i jeszcze kilka innych rzeczy, to już nie jest ten projekt  :smile: 
Można poszukać czegoś od razu pod tą kwotę.
Może warto założyć wątek-"projekty za 200 tyś",bo mieli się o tanim budowaniu w kółko jedno i to samo i bez rezultatu.

----------


## Benta

> No tak,ale jak tniemy garaż i jeszcze kilka innych rzeczy, to już nie jest ten projekt 
> Można poszukać czegoś od razu pod tą kwotę.
> Może warto założyć wątek-"projekty za 200 tyś",bo mieli się o tanim budowaniu w kółko jedno i to samo i bez rezultatu.



Super pomysł !

----------


## bowess

Pomysł na wątek teoretycznie dobry. A jak z praktyką? Raczej przerodziłoby się to w licytację i teoretyzowanie, kto byłby w stanie zbudować większy dom, wkładając coraz więcej robocizny, stosując jeszcze tańsze rozwiązania konstrukcyjno-materiałowe i wreszcie nie robiąc tego czy tamtego, bo bez elewacji i bez wykańczania poddasza też się da mieszkać. W wątku o budowie za 200 są "wyjadacze", którzy i 150 i 200-metrowy projekt domu by wkleili, bo oni zbudowali coś tej wielkości. Ja bym swoim zwyczajem dawała linki do prostych projektów około 80m użytkowej.  :smile: 

Jak mi ktoś mówi, że ma 200 i chce budować deklarując jednocześnie, że może coś zrobić po osiągnięciu stanu deweloperskiego, to ja zakładam, że ma to być dom do 100 metrów całkowitej, jak słusznie przypomina *marynata*.

*qbas* - z114 ma 104 metry użytkowej, a 150 metrów całkowitej, więc jest raczej  za 300 tysięcy. Wydaje mi się, że bank po prostu nie da Ci tak niskiego kredytu na zbudowanie domu tej wielkości, bo oni też mają swoje przeliczniki.

----------


## nini

Witam autora wątku! 200 tys. to rzeczywiście malutko, ale znam osobę, która wybudowała dom parterowy o pow. użytkowej ok. 90m2 za 160 tys. (do zamieszkania). Musisz jednak liczyć się z tym, że pieniędzy z kredytu prawdopodobnie nie wystarczy. Jeżeli uda Ci się wybudować dom do stanu, o którym piszesz, to potem trzeba go będzie wykończyć. Wtedy będziesz już spłacać raty, więc "zmierz siły na zamiary". Uważam jednak, że marzenia o własnym domu trzeba realizować, więc trzymam kciuki i życzę powodzenia!  :smile:

----------


## Christo24

Oczywiście, że da się wybudować dom za 200 tys. zł. Trzeba spełnić tylko kilka warunków:

1. Dostać ziemię od babci
2. Wybrać projekt mini domku. 
3. Wszelkie sprawy związane z papierologią załatwiać służbowym autem. 
4. Budować najtańszymi materiałami oraz odmawiać sobie wszelkich standardów jak rolety, porządne ogrodzenie itd. (ekhm... luksusów).
5. Robić prawie wszystko samemu odnajdując w sobie specjalistę od spraw wszelkich.
6. Wprowadzić się na plac budowy wykańczając jeszcze przez 150 lat.
7. Modlić się, aby dom był naszym jedynym źródłem wydatkiem tzn. mieszkać u mamy oraz stołować się u brata Alberta.

Dom to niestety spory wydatek. najgorsze są te których nie planowaliśmy. Ostatnio np. dostałem rachunek za odblokowanie KW u operatora energii ponad 1000 zł, musiałem dopłacić do ławy pod ogrodzenie z siatki z robocizną 7000, około 10000 do mebli na wymiar do samej kuchni oraz jednego z pokoji (bo jednak Bodzio rzeczywiście nie są nawet średniej jakości), 1000 zł za bezpieczniki do skrzynki (to tak na szybko przypominając sobie).  :smile:

----------


## nini

I tutaj zgodzę się z przedmówcą, wydatków "nieplanowanych" jest zawsze dużo...

----------


## qbas

> nowych forumowiczów ilość stron do przeczytania odstrasza.  Myślałeś o domku parterowym .


Skutecznie odstrasza chyba z 70 przeczytałem i odpuściłem hehe Myślałem tylko z poddaszem musi być sypialnia na piętrze taki wymóg lubej  :smile:

----------


## qbas

> Napisałam ci na priva,żeby nie zaśmiecać kolejnego wątku.


Nic nie dostałem

----------


## qbas

> A tak na temat: to nie jest tani projekt domu....
> :


Może jakaś podpowiedź projekt konkretny ??



> Jest jeszcze jedna kwestia,a mianowicie różnica pomiędzy forumowiczem który coś o budowaniu wie a takim który nie wie nic


 No niestety raczej jestem laikiem więc proszę właśnie o pomoc. W rodzinie były budowane domy tylko to nie te lata nie te materiały inna bajka. Ja potrafie mieszkanie wyremontować



> No tak,ale jak tniemy garaż i jeszcze kilka innych rzeczy, to już nie jest ten projekt 
> Można poszukać czegoś od razu pod tą kwotę.


 Tego mi brakuje hehe takie konkrety  :smile: 



> . Ja bym swoim zwyczajem dawała linki do prostych projektów około 80m użytkowej. 
> Jak mi ktoś mówi, że ma 200 i chce budować deklarując jednocześnie, że może coś zrobić po osiągnięciu stanu deweloperskiego, to ja zakładam, że ma to być dom do 100 metrów całkowitej, jak słusznie przypomina *marynata*.


  Dom ok 80m2 to chyba za mało jak dla mnie w takim wypadku tylko czekać i zbierać bo mieszkanie aktualne 75m2 ale to mieszkanie ;/

Super jakby ktoś podpowiedział z jakimś konkretnym projektem  :smile:

----------


## skamilos

> Oczywiście, że da się wybudować dom za 200 tys. zł. Trzeba spełnić tylko kilka warunków:
> 
> 1. Dostać ziemię od babci
> 2. Wybrać projekt mini domku. 
> 3. Wszelkie sprawy związane z papierologią załatwiać służbowym autem. 
> 4. Budować najtańszymi materiałami oraz odmawiać sobie wszelkich standardów jak rolety, porządne ogrodzenie itd. (ekhm... luksusów).
> 5. Robić prawie wszystko samemu odnajdując w sobie specjalistę od spraw wszelkich.
> 6. Wprowadzić się na plac budowy wykańczając jeszcze przez 150 lat.
> 7. Modlić się, aby dom był naszym jedynym źródłem wydatkiem tzn. mieszkać u mamy oraz stołować się u brata Alberta.
> ...


Witajcie.
właśnie skończyłem czytać wątek i zaciekawiła mnie wypowiedż Christo24 )
My właśnie zaczeliśmy koncepcję przebudowy domku po babci :smile: 
więc tak : działka jest +
projekt indywidualny bo to przebudowa  z nadbudową domu z lat 50+(mamy architekta który za projekt do pozwolenia na budowę policzył sobie 5000zł, wiem że będziemy jeszcze potrzebować coś dokupić ale nie wiem dokładnie co jeszcze?? proszę o uświadomienie :sad: 
papierologię się jakoś załatwi( wszystkie przyłącza już mam bo to przebudowa+
na materiałach mocno nie będziemy oszczędzać ale ogrodzenie,brama rolety i wiele innych odchodzi+
pkt.5 tu mam dylemat bo chcę wziążć firmę która wykona do stanu deweloperskiego( mam 2 lewe ręce do budowlanki i chory kręgosłup :smile: 
pkt.6 i 7 pomijam  :smile: 
moje pytanie brzmi czy magiczne 200k zł wystarczy na przebudowę domku(podniesienie o jedną kondygnację i zwiększenie powierzczni użytkowej do ok.90m2) budowa  w okolicy Piaseczna

----------


## qbas

Temat przeniesiony i umarł  :sad:

----------


## kinka

NIE WYSTARCZY!!! dom stary więc pewnie wymiana wszystkich instalacji,dachu,okien to tak jak budowa od nowa bo pewnie zostaną ci puste 4 ściany i fundament.Jak chcesz wziąść do wszystkiego firmę to napewno ci braknie,bo usługi sa najdroższe.Ja tez miałam stary 50m dom po babci i go wyburzyłam,na fundamentach stoi nowy 2,5razy większy.Mnie architekt tak doradził i powiedział " Jak się stare z nowym złączy to niewiadomo co póżniej wyjdzie bo nowe pracuje i może ciągnąc stare mury,dlatego pewniej i taniej będzie budowac od nowa" Tak też zrobiam i nie żałuję.Wszystko zalezy od stanu budynku,a koszty remontu czasem sa nawet większe niż budowa od nowa.

----------


## skamilos

w zasadzie tu u mnie stare zostaną tylko fundamenty(które chyba musimy jeszcze odizolować i może ocieplić?? oraz trochę ścian... dach będzie nowy nowy strop nad parterem też bo ten jest za nisko, nowe fundamenty pod ganek itp. niestety Mpzp nie pozwala zburzyć do zera i stawiać od nowa :smile:  itak mamy spory problem z uzyskaniem pozwolenia :smile:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...60#post5493760
Ale ponieważ domek będzie max 90m2 to nawet licząc 2500 za m2 wychodzi trochę ponad 220000 co mnie jeszcze nie przeraża:0
 Mam nadzieję że się nie mylę :smile:

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## kinka

Mój domek stoi na starych fundamentach o wymiarach 8,80m x 9,70m,też dokopaliśmy ganek szer 2m.Początkowo rozebraliśmy stary dom bo miał być remont generalny tak jak właśnie u ciebie.Został fundament i 4 ściany,strop był drewniany,do wymiany i w trakcie zawalił się komin przesuwając ścianę o 0,5m i chyba na szczeście bo szybko uzyskaliśmy projekt rozbiórki i zaczeliśmy starać się o pozwolenie na postawienie nowego domu.Budujemy według projektu fiona 105,9m,bez wykuszu i garażu,prosty domek z dwuspadowym dachem.Miał być mały a wyszło 137m po dopasowaniu go przez architekta do istniejących wymiarów.Zmieścimy się napewno w kwocie 200tys,ale to jest zupełnie nowy dom,więc nie ma obawy że z czasem coś się może stać.Tobie zostaną 4 ściany,a postawienie ich od nowa to naprawdę nie taki wielki koszt w stosunku do wydatków całej budowy.My uzyskaliśmy pozwolenie dopiero po 2 latach załatwiania i borykania się z samymi przeszkodami i już sama się zastanawiałam czy nie odpuścić,ale się udało i mamy SUPER DOMEK.Życzę powodzenie i wytrwałości.

----------


## skamilos

kinka  dzięki za słowa otuchy :smile:  cieszę się że wam się udało :smile:  u mnie prawdopodobnie też zostaną prawie same fundamenty  :sad:  Piszesz że budowaliście na starych fundamentach (trochę wątków o tym przeczytałem) a czy robiliście ich wzmacnianie i ocieplenie? jeśli tak to możesz mi podać w przybliżeniu jakieś koszty? u mnie postawienie nowego nie jest możliwe ze względu na Mpzp ale fachowcy twierdzą że nawet jak rozbiorę do fundamentów to nikt się nie powinien czepiać że to nie jest tylko rozbudowa...a i jeszcze pytanie budowaliście sami czy firma??

----------


## kinka

Fundamenty były wzmacniane i ulany dodatkowo wieniec.Mają 70cm szer i 1,2m głębokie,dom był stary ,ale okazało się że są w niezłym stanie.Jeszcze nie robiliśmy ocieplenia,ale napewno będzie.Nasz domek jest w centrum miasta dodatkowo przy jednej z głównych ulic w odległości zaledwie 3m, czyli dzieli go tylko chodnik,musimy miec zgodnę na rozebrania chodnika by zrobić drenaż i ocieplenie.Mieliśmy ekipę i to dosyć tanią,za fundamenty wzieli 2600zł a dalej od kondygnacji 2 x 7000tys bez dachu bo to już inna ekipa też niedroga bo koszt to zaledwie 4,500tys zł.Jeśli chodzi o materiały to trzeba szukac po hurtowniach dobrych cen i negocjować,bo rozbierznośc jest naprawde duża,my niektóre rzeczy braliśmy bez fakturki np.porotherm25 za 4,20zł a na 28 paletach to niemała różnica.Dużo mogą podpowiedzieć znajomi ,którzy się niedawno wybudowali i są obyci w tym temacie,gdzie co i za ile najlepiej kupić.

----------


## skamilos

wielkie dzięki za odpowiedź...mogę Cię jeszcze troszkę pomęczyć :smile: ?

. czy wymiar tych fundamentów podajesz po wzmocnieniu czy przed?
czy w projekcie  rozbudowy było wzmacnianie fundamentu?
piszesz że na pewno się zmieścicie w 200tyś.? w jakiej jesteście fazie budowy?

----------


## chainsaw

Witam wasz wszystkich!
Mam do was pytanko małe. Przeglądałem wiele projektów i wybrałem dwa projekty problem polega na tym , że nie wiem który dom w budowie będzie tańszy podsyłam linki 
1:http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z12.html#project-costs
2:http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z78.html?...#project-costs
przy czym w tym pierwszym poddasza przez długi czas nie zrealizuje i nie wiem co lepsze i tańsze w budowie może ktoś coś poradzi ??

----------


## Jarek.P

Oba domki są bardzo zbliżone, pierwszy będzie droższy o koszt wykonania poddasza i to jest chyba jedyna istotna różnica między nimi. Różnica ta może okazać się bardziej zauważalna, jak dojdziemy do wykończeń, bo raz, że dwie łazienki zamiast jednej, dwa że schody, trzy, że przydałoby się jakieś okno połaciowe albo dwa... i uzbiera się. 
Tak więc, jeśli podstawowym kryterium jest cena, a nie możliwość mania dodatkowej powierzchni i jeszcze jednej łazienki, to drugi chyba lepszy.

J.

----------


## Kwitko

Drugi będzie tańszy w budowie. Ale coś za coś, już nie będzie dodatkowej przestrzeni do zagospodarowania "na potem".

----------


## chainsaw

No właśnie głównym kryterium jest cena, szukam domku niedrogiego w budowie i utrzymaniu, z myślą o trzyosobowej rodzinie (narazie dwuosobowej). Najpierw myślałem o projekcie Z12, bo ma poddasz, które w przyszłości mógłbym wykończyć, bo na początek zrobiłbym tylko dół. A teraz znalazłem ten drugi projekt Z78 i sam już nie wiem, czy taka powierzchnia mieszkalna mi wystarczy, czy lepiej domek z poddaszem, które kiedyś w miarę potrzeb mogę sobie zrobić?? I tu właśnie grają role koszty, bo jeżeli ta różnica nie była by jakoś znacząco duża to wolałbym Z12. A w związku z tym, czy jeżeli poddasze nie jest wykończone i mieszkałbym tylko na dole czy to jakoś wpływa na ogrzewanie domu? Czy to poddasze wtedy też musi być ogrzewane? Czy jakoś dodatkowo wtedy ociepla się mury, czy dach? 
Dopiero zaczynam poruszać się w temacie budowy domu dlatego jeszcze bardzo mało wiem na ten temat.

----------


## Jarek.P

Weź ten z poddaszem. Poddasza po prostu póki co nie zrobisz...

J.

----------


## Kwitko

A jeżeli chodzi o ogrzewanie. Nie musisz od razu ocieplać dachu, wystarczy jak prowizorycznie ocieplisz strop (a jak wiadomo prowizorki są najtrwalsze  :wink: ) Jest to konieczne żeby ciepło nie uciekało Ci na poddasze. Jeżeli rodzina będzie trzy osobowa (różnie w życiu bywa więc może i cztero) lepiej zostawić sobie furtkę w postaci poddasza. Tylko musisz realnie ocenić możliwości finansowe.

----------


## .:migotka:.

Myślę, że mój post będzie jak najbardziej w temacie - tylko proszę o wyrozumiałość, bo ja naprawdę dopiero się uczę  :smile: 

1. Czy lepiej zrobić fundamenty lane, czy z bloczków? W projekcie mamy dowolność w tym zakresie.

2. Czy składy budowlane podają ceny materiałów już z transportem, czy nie? Na razie byliśmy w jednym i gość mówił, że podaje ceny z transportem - czy to reguła? Czy zawsze sprawdza się korzystanie ze składu, który jest najbliżej, czy warto szukać we wszystkich w mieście?

3. Chcemy przed zimą zrobić stan 0, w przyszłym roku resztę. Ile czasu może zająć wykonanie tych robót?

4. Kiedy można najwcześniej zacząć wiosną roboty murarskie? Ile czasu może zająć ekipie dokończenie budowy: od stanu zero do dachu?

5. Działka, na której będziemy budować ma 9,3a, dom - pow zabudowy 120 m2. Chciałabym w miarę możliwości ochronić część działki przez "dewastacją" przez budowlańców. Ile terenu za domem może być potrzebne do prowadzenia budowy? Przed domem raczej całą działka będzie do dyspozycji ekipy - dom będzie odsunięty wgłąb działki o 9 metrów od granicy.

6. Czy ogradzaliście teren budowy? Nasza działka ma ogrodzenie (siatka) tylko od frontu i z jednego boku. Docelowe ogrodzenie chcieliśmy robić po zakończeniu budowy, jak już będziemy wiedzieli, ile mamy na to funduszy...

7. Musimy zrobić zjazd z drogi na działkę - rozumiem, że to powinno przed przez stanem 0 zrobione? 

8. Mamy warunki dostawy prądu, gazu i wody. Na czas budowy prąd będziemy brać od sąsiada. Kiedy warto zająć się projektem przyłączy? Od razu, czy w trakcie budowy? Ile czasu to może zająć? Jak wtedy rozwiązać zaopatrzenie w wodę?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

1. Lany zwykle wychodzi taniej, ale wymaga więcej pieprzenia. Różnica w cenie nie jest duża, a jeśli znajdziesz bloczki w dobrej cenie, to może być naprawdę minimalna.

2. Wraz z transportem szczerze mówiąc nie spotkałem się. Czasem transport gratis dawali w ramach negocjacji ceny najwyżej. Co do dalszej części pytania - warto mieć w zapasie skłąd lokalny, w którym cię znają i do którego zawsze możesz zadzwonić, żeby pilnie dosłali na budowę paletę cegy/cementu/paczkę gwoździ czy coś takiego, bo zabrakło, Ty akurat w delegacji na drugim końcu Polski, a robota stoi. Każdy duży zakup jednak, jeśli tylko masz czas na poszukiwania, dzwonienie itp.,warto realizować tam, gdzie najkorzystniej, w praktyce może to oznaczać nawet drugi koniec kraju. 

3. Stan zero sprawna ekipa zrobi w niecały miesiąc. 

4. Jak tylko skończy się zima: dodatnie temperatury w dzień i w nocy, brak przymrozków. Ile czasu? Zależy od domu i od zaangażowania ekipy (np, czy nie ciągną kilku budów równolegle), ale jeśli zaczną wiosną, to w lato dach może już być spokojnie.

5. Nie da się stwierdzić, wszystko zależy od konkretnej ekipy i od samej działki. Przy robieniu wykopu/zasypie będzie manewrować koparka, wywrotka, piach zasypowy bądź z wykopów będzie musiał być gdzieś składowany - na połowie takiej działki jest szansa, że się zmieszczą, ale równie dobrze mogą zająć całą.

6. Ogrodzić warto, zmniejszy to migrację materiałów budowlanych, mniej obcych osób będzie wam na budowę właziło "a tak tyko, zobaczyć chciałem" i tak dalej. Docelowego ogrodzenia oczywiście teraz nie róbcie, nie ma szans, żeby ocalało, prowizoryczne wystarczy.

7. A bez tego zjazdu na działkę się nie wjedzie? 

8. Zajmij się tym już teraz, bo niestety różnie bywa. Woda - ze studni wierconej małą średnicą, tzw. "szpilka". A jeśli w twoich okolica studnia jest problemem (trudne warunki, głębokie wiercenie => duży koszt), wodę na budowę można nawet dowozić w 1000l baniakach, wbrew pozorom nie potrzeba jej na budowie aż tak strasznie dużo.

J.

----------


## .:migotka:.

Dzięki Jarku za odpowiedź  :smile: 

Co do zjazdu z działki - da się tam bez problemu wjechać np osobówką, obok naszej działki jest pole uprawne i tam wjeżdża gość ciągnikiem i jest ok. 
Mamy zaprojektowany zjazd z mostkiem - między drogą asfaltową a granica działki jest rów (w zasadzie tylko na mapach, bo fizycznie on nie istnieje), ale mamy go przekopać i zrobić ten mostek. Przekopać rów chciałam przy okazji wynajęcia koparki do fundamentów - bo chyba rozsądniej ciągnąć taki sprzęt raz, niż dwa razy? 
Znajomy męża miał wypadek przy budowie taki, że podczas dostaw materiałów uszkodzony został kawałek asfaltu (nie miał jeszcze zrobionego zjazdu i asfalt na brzegu jezdni się ukruszył) - nakazano mu naprawę na jego koszt tej jezdni i po kieszeni sporo go to uderzyło... Dlatego myślałam zrobić zjazd od razu. 
One są chyba tak projektowane, ze koparka, czy inny sprzęt nam go nie rozwalą?  Oczywiście na razie nawierzchnia nie byłaby zrobiona (tylko jakiś żwir), kostka dopiero po zbudowaniu domu.

Jeszcze jedno mi się nasunęło: w badaniu geotechnicznym mamy, że do ok 80-100cm sięga "pył, brunatny", potem jest "glina pylasta z humusem, czarna", niżej "glina pylasta /pył brązowa" i ostatni "pył brązowy". Czy to oznacza, że humus to u nas ta cała pierwsza warstwa grubości 80-100cm? I tyle ma być ściągnięte z obrysu domu?

----------


## Jarek.P

Co do zjazdu - osobówka czy ciągnik to pojazdy lekkie, zwłaszcza ciągnik pojedzie nawet po kopnej ziemi. Czteroosiowa wywrota z trzydziestoma tonami piachu jednak jest w stanie się zakopać w gruncie, który pod osobówką by nawet nie drgnął, więc patrz też na to. Docelowy zjazd niekoniecznie, ale może choć stare płyty żelbetowe do utwardzania dróg?

Na geotechnice się nie znam, spytaj swojego kierbuda najlepiej.

J.

----------


## .:migotka:.

Rozumiem. Powiedz mi jeszcze: uważasz, że może się ten nasz "mostek" zniszczyć podczas budowy, że proponujesz na razie utwardzenie płytami?

----------


## Jarek.P

No właśnie nie jestem pewien, jak taki mostek zachowa się pod czterdziestotonową wywrotą...

Dla jasności: nie wiem, czy się zawali, po prostu nie wiem. Nie wiem, o jakim mostku mówisz, jak to będzie wyglądać i ile taki mostek wytrzyma. Jjak się domyślam - zapewne rura położona w rowie melioracyjnym, zasypana od góry ziemią?

J.

----------


## bluenet

> 3. Stan zero sprawna ekipa zrobi w niecały miesiąc.


Czy stan zero naprawdę zajmuje miesiąc? Szykuję się do rozpoczęcia prac i ekipa na którą mam oko stan zero robiła w tydzień. Czy zrobili to niezgodnie z technologią? Fakt, że teraz budowa ta idzie niezwykle ślamazarnie. Podobno architekt się nie spisał.  Mało tego. Stan surowy otwarty zapewniają. że zrobią w 2 miesiące. Ile w tym prawdy?

----------


## .:migotka:.

Cytat z projektu: "betonowy przepust rurowy Wipro o średnicy 60cm i dł 7,5m. Przepust zakończony obustronnie ściankami czołowymi z betonu C25/30"
Szerokość utwardzonej jezdni zjazdu: 3m, pobocze: 2x0,5m 

Ciężkich dostaw trochę będzie - choćby materiał na ściany (silikaty). 


Jeszcze mi się przypomniało: rozsądniej decydować się na ekipę i samemu załatwiać materiały, czy zatrudnić ekipę, która materiałami zajmuje się sama i zapłacić łącznie za SSO? Mąż twierdzi, że to drugie będzie wygodniejsze i pewnie tyle samo ostatecznie nas wyniesie finansowo, a ja się zastanawiam, czy jednak nie warto załatwiać materiałów samemu - nie będziemy mieli pewnie takich upustów, jak budowlańcy w zaprzyjaźnionych składach, ale jak poświecimy trochę czasu (zimą powinno go trochę się znaleźć) na wyszukiwanie ofert, to chyba jednak będzie taniej? Np takie stemple można odkupić od kogoś - i już taniej, itd...
Poza tym boję się, że nie da rady skonstruować dostatecznie szczegółowej umowy z rozpisaniem, jakich dokładnie materiałów mają użyć i wyjdziemy na tym jak Zabłocki na mydle, bo nas zwyczajnie oszukają... Ale znowu nie będziemy musieli przejmować się, czy część materiałów nam nie "wyparuje" z placu budowy - bo to już ich zmartwienie...

Czy taka gra jest warta świeczki?


Nieufna jestem w stosunku do mojej przyszłej ekipy budowlanej, mimo ,że ich nie znam - chyba za dużo się naczytałam w dziennikach budowy na FM....

----------


## chainsaw

a może ktoś z was poleciłby mi  projekty inny niż z12. Też tani w budowie i utrzymaniu ???

----------


## Jarek.P

> Czy stan zero naprawdę zajmuje miesiąc? Szykuję się do rozpoczęcia prac i ekipa na którą mam oko stan zero robiła w tydzień.


Napisałem "poniżej miesiąca". Zrobienie wykopu, wyszalowanie, zazbrojenie ław, wylanie ław, położenie izolacji poziomej, wymurowanie ścian fundamentowych - to wszystko w tydzień się zrobi spokojnie, ale wykonanie zasypu i chudziaka w kilkudniowym fundamencie... to już zależy, jaki to był fundament i jak robiony.

Nie, nie napiszę, że na pewno jest źle, bo wszystko zależy od tego, co oni konkretnie robili, ale z takim pośpiechem uważałbym. CZasowo im to może tyle zająć, nie ma problemu, ale może to oznaczać stawianie ścian na niewystarczająco związanym fundamencie na przykład, czy budowanie poddasza na stropie zalewanym tydzień wcześniej. Pytaj kierbuda, to on na twojej budowie rządzi i niech on decyduje.

J.

----------


## Kwitko

chainsaw jeżeli głównym kryterium wyboru jest cena a nie wielkość to może zerknij na Zosię. Kiedyś ktoś polecał na wątku za 200 tys. Bardzo mały ale pojemny, nawet jeżeli pojawią się nowi członkowie rodziny. 
Nie patrz że brzydki, wystarczy przestawić jedno okno na elewację frontową i już będzie ładny  :wink: 

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/zosia

----------


## Jarek.P

@migotka - odnośnie przepustu nie wypowiem się, niestety nie wiem, ile taka rura wytrzymuje, może ktoś bardziej zorientowany podpowie?

Materiały organizowane przez ekipę... chyba bym się nie odważył, kroić was będą na tym aż miło (bo chyba nie liczysz na to, że rabaty, które oni mają, będą zostawiały kasę w waszej kieszeni?), a docelowo nie będziecie mieć żadnej gwarancji, z czego tak właściwie ten dom jest zbudowany, ile jest cementu w zaprawie choćby. Organizowanie materiałów samemu pozwala po pierwsze na kontrolowanie całości budowy, po drugie pozwala oszczędzić kupę forsy. Niestety wymaga czasu... Jeśli go brak, zdajcie sie na jakąś lokalną hurtownię, przedstawcie jakieś wstępne zapotrzebowanie materiałów na całą budowę, złóżcie duuuże zamówienie, pogadajcie o rabacie za to zamówienie i może się okazać, że jest to najlepszy złoty środek: wszystko będzie z jednego źródła, z dobrym rabatem, niewykluczone, że nie mniejszym, niż ten, który miałby wykonawca. 

J.

----------


## .:migotka:.

Czyli miałam dobre przeczucie odnośnie tych materiałów  :smile: 


Czy możesz mi jeszcze wyjaśnić łopatologicznie kwestię przyłącza wodnego? 

Rozumiem, że mam się udać do Miejskiego Przedsiębiorstwa Wodociągów i Kanalizacji i tam załatwić formalności, zapłacić za zrobienie dokumentacji, potem znaleźć ekipę do wykonania przyłącza. Samo przyłącze to chyba dopiero po wymurowaniu parteru, prawda? W internecie widziałam, że koniec tego przyłącza jest już w budynku - czyli nie ma szans na wykonanie tego wcześniej?
Czy do wykonania takiego przyłącza to musi być jakaś "specjalna" ekipa, czy moim budowlańcy mogą być? A może robi to już zakład wod-kan, a inwestor tylko płaci?

----------


## Jarek.P

Przyłącze można spokojnie wybudować jeszcze przed budową domu, w trakcie, potem - jak się uda dogadać z wodociągami. Przyłącze wykonane przed budową po prostu trzeba chronić przed uszkodzeniem, nie jest to problem, za to kwestia wody na budowie jest elegancko rozwiązana.

Do wykonania przyłącza raczej specjalna ekipa jest potrzebna, budowlańcy nie zrobią wcinki w wodociąg, bo raz, że im nie wolno się do niego dotknąć, dwa że nie mają zielonego pojęcia (zapewne), jak to zrobić, o niezbędnych specjalistycznych narzędziach nie wspominając. Wszystkiego powinnaś się dowiedzieć w wodociągach, ewentualnie skontaktuj się (choćby tu przez forum) z innymi budującymi z twojego rejonu, niech ktoś ci podpowie nazwę lokalnej firmy, która zwykle robi tego typu instalacje dla wodociągów i dalej rozmawiaj już bezpośrednio z nimi, to najlepsza opcja, gwarantuje i sprawną realizację i dobrą cenę.

J.

----------


## e-dytek

> Fundamenty były wzmacniane i ulany dodatkowo wieniec.Mają 70cm szer i 1,2m głębokie,dom był stary ,ale okazało się że są w niezłym stanie.Jeszcze nie robiliśmy ocieplenia,ale napewno będzie.Nasz domek jest w centrum miasta dodatkowo przy jednej z głównych ulic w odległości zaledwie 3m, czyli dzieli go tylko chodnik,musimy miec zgodnę na rozebrania chodnika by zrobić drenaż i ocieplenie.Mieliśmy ekipę i to dosyć tanią,za fundamenty wzieli 2600zł a dalej od kondygnacji 2 x 7000tys bez dachu bo to już inna ekipa też niedroga bo koszt to zaledwie 4,500tys zł.Jeśli chodzi o materiały to trzeba szukac po hurtowniach dobrych cen i negocjować,bo rozbierznośc jest naprawde duża,my niektóre rzeczy braliśmy bez fakturki np.porotherm25 za 4,20zł a na 28 paletach to niemała różnica.Dużo mogą podpowiedzieć znajomi ,którzy się niedawno wybudowali i są obyci w tym temacie,gdzie co i za ile najlepiej kupić.


czyli w sumie ile kosztował Cię koszt robocizny? a ile koszt całkowity z materialami?

----------


## dusiaka

> a może ktoś z was poleciłby mi  projekty inny niż z12. Też tani w budowie i utrzymaniu ???





> chainsaw jeżeli głównym kryterium wyboru jest cena a nie wielkość to może zerknij na Zosię. Kiedyś ktoś polecał na wątku za 200 tys. Bardzo mały ale pojemny, nawet jeżeli pojawią się nowi członkowie rodziny. 
> Nie patrz że brzydki, wystarczy przestawić jedno okno na elewację frontową i już będzie ładny 
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/zosia


*chainsaw* - *bigkris* zbudował Zosię, pod takim nickiem jest na FM. Ma swojego bloga http://www.bigkris.mojabudowa.pl/
Jeśli dobrze pamiętam na innym wątku kiedyś napisał, że planuje się wprowadzić do Zosi w połowie września.

----------


## _Zygfryd_

Witam,

Jestem nowy na forum i powoli zaczynam się wczytywać i zapoznawać z przeogromną ilością informacji na forum  :smile: 

W niedalekiej perspektywie planuje wybudowanie domu.
Mam działkę ze starym domem. Dom jest baaardzo stary, bo drewniany - ale podmurowany. Kryty jeszcze eternitem falistym (chyba z lat 50-tych)
Do domu podpięty jest doprowadzony prąd. Woda i gaz przebiega bardzo blisko.

Dom jest długi i wąski: 17m x 7m.

Pytanie moje jest takie:
Czy warto rozważać remont tego domu na zasadzie wymiany całości materii?
Słyszałem, że można zaoszczędzić trochę czasu i pieniędzy na załatwianie papierków.

Jeśli bym sie decydował na remont, to czy mozna wprowadzać w takim domu pewne poprawki w ustawieniu? Chodzi mi np. o cofnięcie go albo poszerzenie, a na pewno podniesienie go i zrobienie poddasza użytkowego.

Warto takie coś rozważać czy lepiej od razu myśleć od normalnej budowie od samego początku?

----------


## Jarek.P

Projekt, geodezja, przyłącza - to wszystko tak czy tak Cię nie ominie, w przypadku przebudowy będzie to projekt robiony indywidualnie i na podstawie ekspertyz i obmiarów, więc tym droższy. Tak więc suma sumarum nie zaoszczędzisz ani czasu ani pieniędzy, a możesz się wrobić w caaaałe mnóóóóóóstwo kłopotów ze starym domem, na starych fundamentach.

Uwierz, o wiele prościej, taniej i korzystniej będzie toto zburzyć w cholerę i na tym miejscu postawić od zera coś nowego.

J.

----------


## chainsaw

a mam takie pytanie dysponując działką i kwotą 50 000 co za to mógłbym zrobić w projekcie z 12 ???

----------


## NieJan

> *chainsaw* - *bigkris* zbudował Zosię, pod takim nickiem jest na FM. Ma swojego bloga http://www.bigkris.mojabudowa.pl/
> Jeśli dobrze pamiętam na innym wątku kiedyś napisał, że planuje się wprowadzić do Zosi w połowie września.


Blog bigkrisa jest bardzo demotywujący- jest tam fotka reklamy działek budowlanych uzbrojonych, w cenie 29pln za metr. Gdy to widzę, to zawsze mnie ściska- ja musiałem za nieuzbrojoną zapłacić dziesięciokrotnie więcej na metrze, i jak sobie wyobrażam, co mógłbym za te prawie 200 tys. różnicy zrobić, to jakoś mi ciężko...  :wink:

----------


## e-dytek

> Witam,
> 
> Jestem nowy na forum i powoli zaczynam się wczytywać i zapoznawać z przeogromną ilością informacji na forum 
> 
> W niedalekiej perspektywie planuje wybudowanie domu.
> Mam działkę ze starym domem. Dom jest baaardzo stary, bo drewniany - ale podmurowany. Kryty jeszcze eternitem falistym (chyba z lat 50-tych)
> Do domu podpięty jest doprowadzony prąd. Woda i gaz przebiega bardzo blisko.
> 
> Dom jest długi i wąski: 17m x 7m.
> ...


słyszałam że niektórzy tak wlaśnie robią - obmurowuja stary drewniany dom, potem ten w środku rozbieraja i jest niby ten sam a jednak nie ten sam  :smile:  tak można obejść przepisy jesli jednak chcesz cos zmieniać -podnieść, zrobić użytkowe poddasze itd to musisz miec wszystkie projekty i pozwolenie na budowe -nic nie zaoszczędzisz na "papierkach" a nawet koszt moze byc wiekszy bo potzrebne ekspertyzy itd czy mozesz go zmieniać... masakrycznie dużo problemów,jeśli chcesz mieć większy dom to chyba raczej rozebrać i wybudować od nowa bo nic nie zyskujesz finansowo i czasowo

----------


## andrzejwwa

Mnie osobiście takie super generalne remonty przerażają. Znacznie prostsze wydaje mi się wyburzenie całości i postawienie nowego domu. Dlaczego?
Ponieważ masz czystą kartkę papieru, nie musisz się ograniczać starymi elementami, niepotrzebnie kombinować.

----------


## Sierko

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów. 
Na wstępie chcę prosić o wyrozumiałość a za ewentualne błędy przeprosić.

Zaczynamy razem z żoną myśleć o budowie własnego domu. Działkę praktycznie mamy (będzie od teściów  :smile: )  Działka jest dość duża 32m na ok 200m.
Chcemy dom parterowym z poddaszem użytkowym, to wiemy na pewno. Ale dalej zaczynają się dylematy:
- *dom z piwnicą czy bez*, ewentualnie tylko pod częścią domu - teren jest gliniasty i z jednej strony obawiamy się, że będzie podchodzić woda, oczywiście są technologie ale to pewnie zwiększy koszty budowy, z drugiej natomiast jeszcze nie wiemy jakie będzie ogrzewanie (nie ma sieci gazowej więc zwykły piec i tutaj piwnica by się przydała albo coś z energią odnawialną),

- *garaż wbudowany w bryłę domu czy osobno* - z jednej strony jeżeli garaż jest w bryle budynku to wygoda, a z drugiej obawiam się nieprzyjemnych zapachów z garażu, które mogą przedostawać się do domu i chciałbym mieć taki swój warsztat, w którym będę mógł pomajsterkować wtedy gdyby garaż był budynkiem wolnostojącym razem z nim miałbym warsztat a za tym idą mniejsze koszty,

- *wspomniane wcześniej ogrzewanie* - czy bawic się w piec np. na groszek, węgiel czy coś w tym stylu też potrzebuję pomieszczenia na składowanie opału i jak to się ma do budynku podpiwniczonego i niepodpiwniczonego. 

Na 99% zamontuję kolektory słoneczne to chociaż będę miał podgrzaną wodę za darmo ale co Wy o tym myślicie, może ktoś może się podzielić swoimi doświadczeniami, i podpowiedzieć na co zwracać uwagę, czym się kierować. Sam myślę, że czasami lepiej więcej zapłacić i mieć pewną sprawdzona rzecz niż zaoszczędzić i potem żałować

Za wszystkie porady i odpowiedzi z góry dziękuję

Pozdrawiam

----------


## KK2012

1. Bez piwnicy (ze względu na znaczne koszty i dyskusyjną przydatność)
2. Garaż w bryle (ze względu na komfort)
3. Ogrzewanie inne aniżeli ekogroszek (j.w. ze względu na komfort oraz konieczność wydzielenia pomieszczenia)

----------


## marchew

4. solary - to nie jest ciepła woda za darmo
(koszt inwestycyjny jest spory. opłaca się o ile masz bardzo duże zużycie ciepłej wody lub jest jakieś mega dofinansowanie)

i czytaj to forum - to jest kopalnia wiedzy (i zabobonów) na wszystkie tematy i dylematy - także te, o których piszesz

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Pozbądź się stereotypów o domu, które powstawały 30 lat temu (piwnica na węgiel, itd.), będzie Ci się lepiej myślało.

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## 6mastroiani

bez piwnicy rekomenduje!!!

----------


## TOMI1975

Jeśli miałbym dodac coś od siebie to:

1.Nie robiłbym piwnicy, zamiast tego lepiej tą samą kasę wydac na nieco większy dom i w ramach dodatkowej powierzchni pomyślałbym o funkcji gospodarczo-hobby-pomocniczej. Piwnica to duże koszta zwłaszcza jak masz niepewne warunki geotechniczne. Przy okazji zrób sobie badania geotechniczne jak tylko mniej więcej umiejscowisz dom na działce.
2.Może gaz ze zbiornika? Masz spora działkę więc z zachowaniem odległości nie będzie problemu.
3.Pomyśl o maksymalnie prostej bryle. Takie sa tańsze w realizacji i ładniejsze.
4.Garaż chyba wygodniej w bryle domu ale z drugiej strony wolnostojący możesz  połączyć jakimś zadaszonym łącznikiem będącym np. jednocześnie drewutnią czy taka szopą. Na głowę padac nie będzie.
5.Olej "dobre rady" rodziny, znajomych, cioć, itp. To Twój dom i ty decydujesz jak ma wyglądac i funkcjonować. Zobaczysz jak wiele osób będzie Ci doradzać, krytykowac, wtrącac się. Rób swoje i się nie daj. Słuchaj rad osób, które sa dla ciebie autorytetem jeżeli chodzi o budownictwo, no i Muratora   :smile: 
6. Nie przesadzaj z wielkościa domu. jeżeli dom będzie za duży zabija cię rachunki za ogrzewanie, koszt wykończeniówki ale i stanu surowego.
7.Nie bój się zrobić jakiegos jednego extrasa np. dużego okna, jakiegos otwarcia elewacji, może w niedużej ilości lepszego materiału wewnątrz lub na elewacji. Dom może byc bardzo prosty, z normalnymi rozwiązaniami ale taki jeden "fajniejszy" element umili Ci potem mieszkanie w nim a nie wygeneruje olbrzymich kosztów. 

Pewnie inni coś jeszcze wymyślą  :wink: 

pozdrawiam,
TC

----------


## Sierko

Dziękuję za podpowiedzi. 
Co do spadku terenu to praktycznie go nie ma.
Planujemy dom o pow. do max 160 m2.
Na parterze chcielibyśmy wiatrołap, salon, kuchnię + jadalnie, jakaś mała spiżarka, mała łazienka z prysznicem, gabinet. Raczej żeby była wolna przestrzeń nie poprzedzielana drzwiami i ściankami.
A na poddaszu duża łazienka (wanna, prysznic), sypialnia, garderoba, 2-3 pokoje i nie wiemy gdzie lepiej suszarnie (gdyby była piwnica to w piwnicy a jeżeli nie to sami nie wiemy gdzie lepiej na parterze czy na poddaszu)?
Jak myślicie jaki byłby koszt budowy takiego domu stan surowy z instalacjami i pokrytym dachem (papa)?

----------


## Campeche

Podbijam temat.
W planie zagospodarowanie mam zapis: Maksymalnie dwie kondygnacje w tym poddasze użytkowe. 
Przy jakiej wysokości ścianki kolankowej, poddasze użytkowe, staje się kolejną kondygnacją? Oczywiście zakładam że przestrzeń która powstanie powyżej będzie nieużytkowa.
Czy dwie pełne kondygnacje oraz nieużytkowe poddasze ponad nimi spełniają warunek zawarty w planie zagospodarowania? Posiada ktoś jakieś doświadczenia w tej sprawie?

----------


## marchew

*Sierko*
są na tym forum wątki: Dom za 200 tys sens marzyć?
i podobny z kwotą 300 tysięcy.
Poczytaj. Zobaczysz od czego zależy koszt budowy. Jakie elementy go podrażają.
Z grubsza, przy wielkim uśrednieniu, średnim standardzie, na potrzeby kredytowe, bardzo mniej więcej, to metr powierzchni użytkowej wykończonej to jest 2500 złotych. SSO to jakieś 45%, SSZ to jakieś 60% tej kwoty. Można mniej, można dużo więcej. 
Garaż to jakieś 1200 za m2 (piwnica pewnie podobnie).
Musisz czytać!

----------


## bluenet

> *Sierko*
> są na tym forum wątki: Dom za 200 tys sens marzyć?
> i podobny z kwotą 300 tysięcy.
> Poczytaj. Zobaczysz od czego zależy koszt budowy. Jakie elementy go podrażają.
> Z grubsza, przy wielkim uśrednieniu, średnim standardzie, na potrzeby kredytowe, bardzo mniej więcej, to metr powierzchni użytkowej wykończonej to jest *2500 złotych*. SSO to jakieś 45%, SSZ to jakieś 60% tej kwoty. Można mniej, można dużo więcej. 
> Garaż to jakieś 1200 za m2 (piwnica pewnie podobnie).
> Musisz czytać!


Z moich ostatnich informacji wynika, że bank przy liczeniu kredytu na dom jednorodzinny uśrednia koszt 1m2 do 2000 zł.

----------


## bowess

A ja spotkałam się z "bankową" kwotą 2300 zł za m2.

*Sierko,* wszystko tak naprawdę zależy od detali i konkretych rozwiązań. Prosty budynek tej wielkości, z tanim pokryciem dachu i bez fajerwerków jakichś konstrukcyjno - instalacyjnych powinien spokojnie zmieścić się w 2000 zł/m2. Czyli 320 tysięcy to taka kwota "bazowa". Wiadomo, że przy budowie sky is the limit, więc wszystko tak naprawdę zależy od oczekiwań inwestora co do materiałów i przede wszystkim wykończeń, bo tu jest największy rozrzut cen - metr podłogi można obłożyć czymś za 20 złotych, a można i za 200 i za 1000.  :smile:

----------


## Sierko

Dzięki  :smile:  
To zabieram się do czytania.

----------


## .:migotka:.

Czy w 2013r będzie można jeszcze korzystać ze zwrotów różnicy w VAT na materiały budowlane?

----------


## bluenet

> Czy w 2013r będzie można jeszcze korzystać ze zwrotów różnicy w VAT na materiały budowlane?


na chwilę obecną tak

----------


## .:migotka:.

??
A to ostatni rok tych odpisów?

----------


## bluenet

> Ja też byłam początkująca i dalej niewiele wiem na ten temat ;P Ale miałam super firmę, która się wszystkim zajęła. Możesz sobie poszukać www.oj-bud.pl.
> Pozdrawiam


link nie działa

powinno być: www.ojbud.pl

----------


## cytryna60

witam!

zwracam się do Was z ogromną prośbą pomocy

niedawno wyszłam zamąż, zamierzenie mieliśmy proste po ślube bierzemy się za "marzenie o własnym domie", oboje stwierdziliśmy że mieszkania w bloku mamy dosyć i naszego małego mieszkanka nie będziemy zamieniać na większe tylko wybudujemy dom

działki nie mamy ani pieniędzy tzn oszczędności ok 25 tyś 
całą budowę + zakup działki zfinalizowalibyśmy z kredytu

wybraliśmy projekt muratora vis a vis o pow użytkowej 117m2

jesteśmy na etapie poszukiwania działki

ale póki co dookoła wszyscy ale to wszyscy są przeciwko nam a raczej mnie ponieważ mój mąż powoli również stoii po drugiej stronie, która twierdzi że po co to się zabieramy, że z domem jest tyle roboty a ile roboty koło domu, kupcie sobie wieksze mieszkanie i spokój - i to mówią ludzie którzy są w trakcie budowy (pytam po co oni to kończą niech sprzedadzą w pizdu i się nie męczą skoro tak mi radzą) ale rowniez moi rodzice ktorzy wybrali życie w bloku aby podróżować a nie "bawić się w budowę"

i szlag mnie trafia ze z rzadnej strony wsparcia i zrozumienia drogi która 
(do tej pory oboje chcieliśmy iść a teraz już chyba tylko ja)

sluchajcie w muratorze koszt budowy wybranego przez nas domy to ok 270tyś netto (bez wnętrz) czy naprawdę nie można tego domu wybodować taniej? czy naprawdę na budowę domu stać bogaczy srających pieniędzmi

kredyty przyznanego dostane 280tyś z tego musialabym kupic dzialke i wybudowac dom ale zamierzalam wziasc mniejszy kredyt bo przy 280tys nie mam z czego go splacac - myslicie ze udaloby sie kupic dzialke i wybudowac dom za 200tys?

----------


## bluenet

> witam!
> 
> zwracam się do Was z ogromną prośbą pomocy
> 
> niedawno wyszłam zamąż, zamierzenie mieliśmy proste po ślube bierzemy się za "marzenie o własnym domie", oboje stwierdziliśmy że mieszkania w bloku mamy dosyć i naszego małego mieszkanka nie będziemy zamieniać na większe tylko wybudujemy dom
> 
> działki nie mamy ani pieniędzy tzn oszczędności ok 25 tyś 
> całą budowę + zakup działki zfinalizowalibyśmy z kredytu
> 
> ...


jest o tym kilka wątków:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...62#post5541362
lub
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...68#post5540768

----------


## bluenet

Jak podaje portal Dom.pl za "Rzeczpospolitą", koszt materiałów budowlanych (na chwilę obecną) niezbędnych do wybudowania domu o pow. 150 m2 to ok. 141tyś. zł.
 Zastanawiam mnie czy wartość dotyczy sso, ssz czy kompletnego domu. Proszę o opinię. 

Źródło: http://www.dom.pl/jaki-dom-jest-tani-w-budowie-gdzie-szukac-oszczednosci.html

http://www.ekonomia24.pl/artykul/709844,934045-Ile-za-materialy-na-dom.html

----------


## chainsaw

> Witam wasz wszystkich!
> Mam do was pytanko małe. Przeglądałem wiele projektów i wybrałem dwa projekty problem polega na tym , że nie wiem który dom w budowie będzie tańszy podsyłam linki 
> 1:http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z12.html#project-costs
> 2:http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z78.html?...#project-costs
> przy czym w tym pierwszym poddasza przez długi czas nie zrealizuje i nie wiem co lepsze i tańsze w budowie może ktoś coś poradzi ??


znalazłem jeszcze takie trzy projekty :
1:http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Frankfurt_IV/
2 http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Aspen_III/
3 http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Lille/

i czy te trzy domy będą droższe w budowie niż z12 czy ta sama cenna bo bardziej wpadł mi w oko lille

----------


## bowess

Będą droższe. Szacunkowe kalkulacje netto też na to wskazują. Powierzchnię mieszkalną parteru wszystkie mają znacznie większą niż z12, a i powierzchnia garażu dochodzi. Więcej mb fundamentów, większa powierzchnia dachów. Dachy mają już łamania, więc kalenice i kosze dojdą. Popatrz też na rozmieszczenie punktów poboru wody w projektach. Rozciągnięcie instalacji wpływa na jej koszt i późniejsze koszty użytkowania. Dla przykładu - ile litrów wody trzeba będzie spuścić w kuchni Lille, zanim zacznie lecieć ciepła. Alternatywa to wykonanie cyrkulacji ciepłej wody, a to również są pewne koszty użytkowania.

No ale jeżeli ma być kocioł na paliwo stałe, to może taka peryferyjna kotłownia byłaby wygodniejsza? Tu mam na myśli projekt Lille, bo pozostałe nie mają połączenia kotłowni z wnętrzem domu, a to trochę kiepsko - w zimie wychodzić z domu, żeby rozpalić, czy dołożyć opału.

----------


## kubaar

Witam Was serdecznie,

Przygladam sie i czytam forum juz pare miesiecy, nadszedl czas na pytania. Podoba mi sie projekt http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/liv-3-g2/   , problem z tym ze jest to nowy projekt i nikt mi nie powie jak jego zalozenia sprawdzaja sie w rzeczywistosci, prawdopodobnie zmienie kilka rzeczy w nim ale zalozenie mi sie podoba. Na co powinienem zwrocic szczegolna uwage przy tym projekcie, mam poprostu do Was prosbę o wypunktowanie wszystkich rzeczy ktore Wam sie nie podobaja ze wzgledow praktyczno/ekonomicznych(wizualnie mi sie podoba wiec mnie nie interesuje Wasze zdanie  :big tongue:  ). Projekt zaklada dosc duza energochlonnosc budynku, zakladam ze glownie przez przeszklenia z ktorych nie chcialbym rezygnowac w jakims znaczacym stopniu(moze 1 gora 2 duze okna zmniejsze na "normalny rozmiar"), czy uzycie dobrego ocieplenia scian(mysle o budowie bk24 +20styro+10/12 w podlogi i 15welny w gore) poproawi wlasciwosci tego budynku czy duzo nie zmieni? Czy opinia ze stosowanie welny i styropianu w jednym budynku zle sie sprawdza to calkowity mit?) i czy zastosowanie wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepla ma rzeczywiste uzasadnienie ekonomiczne (wg. Was)? Proszę o Wasze opinie.

Pozdrawiam
Kuba

----------


## chainsaw

klamka zapadła wygrał projekt  z12 ph+ jest to projekt z poddaszem wie ktoś może ile będzie droższy niż zwykły z12 ? na razie poddasza nie zrobię bo nie będzie funduszy na to natomiast planuje założyć solary i może rekuperacje warto ??

----------


## .:migotka:.

> planuje założyć solary i może rekuperacje warto ??


Solary IMHO się nie zwrócą - jeśli rozważamy tu kategorie czysto finansowe. Zwłaszcza przy niewielkiej rodzinie (ile osób u was jest?). Reku - tu też zależy, czy piszesz o względach finansowych? Z tego, co czytałam, to się nie "zwróci" - natomiast ja w domu będę robić ze względu na komfort i brak przeciągów zimą.

----------


## cytryna60

witam ponownie!

jak to wyglada bo mam do kupienia fajna dzialke za swietna cene z pozwoleniem na budowe (mzna zaczac chocby jutro) i z projektem ktory wogole mi nie odpowiada a podobno zagospodarowanie przestrzenne tego obszaru było i sprzedajacy powiedzial ze tego juz nie zmienie tzn ze nie bede mogla wybudowac na tej dzialce innego domu - czy to fakt? czy naprawde ktokolwiek kupi ta dzialke musi tam wybudowac ten smutny dom na ktory zostalo wydane pozwolenie?

----------


## Jarek.P

Oczywiście, że nie. Pozwolenie na budowę można sobie wsadzić w buty i starać się o nowe, inne. 
Tyle, że wtedy całą procedurę, wszystkie formalności zaczynasz od początku. I szczerze mówiąc od tego radziłbym zacząć, od dowiedzenia się, co na tej działce można wybudować i czy w ogóle można. Dopiero potem kupować.

J.

----------


## chainsaw

> Solary IMHO się nie zwrócą - jeśli rozważamy tu kategorie czysto finansowe. Zwłaszcza przy niewielkiej rodzinie (ile osób u was jest?). Reku - tu też zależy, czy piszesz o względach finansowych? Z tego, co czytałam, to się nie "zwróci" - natomiast ja w domu będę robić ze względu na komfort i brak przeciągów zimą.


nasza rodzina liczy 2+1 chce ze swoich pieniedzy  wybudować do stanu ssz a na resztę kredyt tylko sie zastanawiam nad kosztem poddasza czy dużo zdrożeje od normalnej wersji z 12. czyli nie warto inwestować w solary i rekuperacje

----------


## .:migotka:.

Przy trzyosobowej rodzinie solary ci się nie zwrócą - no chyba, że masz w gminie jakieś niezłe dofinansowania (czasem to nawet 60% kosztów inwestycji może być) - wtedy raczej na tak. 
Reku - tak, jak pisałam: przeliczając na złotówki pewnie się nie zwróci, ale reku to też większy komfort - a tu już sam musi sobie odpowiedzieć, czy wolisz:
a) zaduch w zimie i być może grzyb na ścianie, bo okna szczelnie zamknięte, żeby nie wiało
b) świeże powietrze - ale godzisz się na na ciągnięcie zimna po podłodze od rozszczelnionych okien (i większe rachunki za ogrzewanie)
c) instalowanie WM z reku - finansowo koszt trochę większy, ale masz stale świeże powietrze w domu i brak przeciągów
Ja wybrałam opcję trzecią i mam nadzieję, że słusznie - budowa jeszcze przede mną  :smile:

----------


## chainsaw

dzięki za info. Reku można zainstalować w każdym momencie czy jest określony etap budowy ??

----------


## .:migotka:.

Można w dowolnym momencie, ale wiąże się to zawsze z większym bądź mniejszym rozpierdzielem w urządzonym już domku. Poza tym, jak zaplanujesz went mech i reku przed budową, to prawdopodobnie będziesz mógł zrezygnować z murowania niektórych kominów i na tym przyoszczędzić

----------


## Luving

Czy ktoś już zakończył budowę i może się pochwalić efektem końcowym?

----------


## Elfir

mnóstwo osób zakończyło budowy - starczy poczytać dzienniki i obejrzeć galerie
 :Confused:

----------


## cyprinus

> Można w dowolnym momencie, ale wiąże się to zawsze z większym bądź mniejszym rozpierdzielem w urządzonym już domku. Poza tym, jak zaplanujesz went mech i reku przed budową, to prawdopodobnie będziesz mógł zrezygnować z murowania niektórych kominów i na tym przyoszczędzić


Tak zrobiłem, dodatkowo będzie glikolowy GWC. Ludzie na fm twierdzą, że mając WM z reku później zaczynają grzać i wcześniej kończą. Więc coś jest na rzeczy.
A jeśli chodzi o koszty, postawiłem parterową Jaskółkę II (230 m2 pow.całk) z poddaszem nieużytkowym - stan surowy otwarty około 210.000.

----------


## Elfir

Założliście wątek i zadajecie pytania w złym dziale. Tutaj proponuje się tematy do papierowego wydania czasopisma "Murator".
Przenosze do innego działu.

Teraz odpowiedź - dom z poddaszem to taki, co ma parter + poddasze uzytkowe (z pomieszczeniami mieszkalnymi), a nie dwie kondygnacje nadziemne i poddasze. Wysokośc ścianki kolankowej nie ma znaczenia.

Campeche - możesz wybudowac albo dom z poddaszem użytkowym albo dom piętrowy bez poddasza uzytkowego (czyli z płaskim stropodachem lub z poddaszem nieuzykowym).
Skoro napisane jest poddasze użytkowe, to oznacza takie, które będzie wykorzystywane. Jesli na poddasze nie ma normalnie wejścia to jest to poddasze nieużytkowe.

----------


## chainsaw

witam jeszcze raz ja z tymi projektami bo mamy z żoną spór i nie wiem jaki będzie tańszy. Dwa projekty są już z poddaszem 1 http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z210_v1,W...-general-info: 2 mój faworyt http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z12,Dom-z...oject-variants i 3 http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z256,Maly...oject-comments      tylko tutaj chcemy doprojektować poddasze . Szukam projektu ogólnie taniego w budowie i wpadły mi trzy projekty i teraz pytanie który dom będzie tańszy czy z12 ph+ czy z210 v1 czy koszt z210 będzie taki sam jak w przypadku z12 ph+ czy tańszy . generalnie poddasze nie chce wykańczać od razu i trzeci projekt to z256 i pytanie czy dobudowanie poddasza wyjdzie drożej niż pozostałe dwa czy koszt jednakowy z góry dziękuje za odpowiedz. Mam tak na mieszane w głowie ze potrzebuje waszej opinij bo zwariuje  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

w dziale projekty domów poszukaj tematów o tych projektach i podpytaj ludzi ile kosztowała budowa.

Z 256 ma drogie pokrycie dachu i niepotrzebne słupy, które podrażają inwestycję
W Z 12 nie podoba mi się umiejscowienie schodów. Salon ma niby 30 m2 a mało ustawny jest w sumie. 
Z 210 mikroskopijna kuchnia, dziwacznie i niewygodnie umiejscowiony kominek.

Dwa z tych projektów mają po dwie sypialnie na parterze, a Z210 tylko jedną. 
Jak w zasadzie macie potrzeby?

----------


## chainsaw

potrzeby nasze są nie wielkie: kuchnia , łazienka , salon plus pokój dla nas i dla 1 dziecka i to starczy. jestem na etapie kupna projektu i już nie wiem sam co kupić parterówka czy z poddaszem użytkowym głównym moim kryterium jest kwota ma być łatwy i tani w budowie. szukam pomocy na forach umnie w rodzinnie nikt nie ma swojego domu wiec pomoc mam znikomą może tu na forum ktoś życzliwy pomoże


jeszcze biorę pod uwagę ten projekt: www.z500.pl/res/kosztorysy/Z261_szacunkowy.pdf

----------


## marynata

> potrzeby nasze są nie wielkie: kuchnia , łazienka , salon plus pokój dla nas i dla 1 dziecka i to starczy. jestem na etapie kupna projektu i już nie wiem sam co kupić parterówka czy z poddaszem użytkowym głównym moim kryterium jest kwota ma być łatwy i tani w budowie. szukam pomocy na forach umnie w rodzinnie nikt nie ma swojego domu wiec pomoc mam znikomą może tu na forum ktoś życzliwy pomoże


Po pierwsze co masz narzucone przez miejscowy plan zagospodarowania odnośnie budynku?Jakie warunki musi spełniać?
Od tego rozpoczyna się poszukiwanie projektu.
Często jest tak że dyskusja trwa tygodniami,inwestor z pomocą forumowiczów wybierze projekt,a potem jest lipa  :roll eyes:

----------


## Puchacz000

Witam

Chciałbym zapytać bo nie znam się na tym kompletnie czy posiadając działkę mogę postawić domek do 200 tyś.? Chodzi mi o taką ofertę np. http://www.danwood.pl/promocyjne/243.htm czy warto? jakie są haczyki? czego brakuje? proszę o pomoc, najlepiej osoby co już miała z tym styczność.

----------


## fotohobby

Musisz mieć działkę z wykonanymi fundamentami, bo wykonawca tego nie robi. 
Fundamenty i wylany chudy beton między nimi.
Czyli jakie 16-20tyś pod taki dom.

Później oczywiście wykończeniówka - płytki, panele, malowanie, armatura, glazura.
Kolejne 30-60tyś.
Robiąc dom tej wielkości w technologii tradycyjnej, w systemie zleconym,
 wybierając korzystne cenowo oferty robociznyi polując na okazyjne ceny materiałów, stan, który oni określają na deweloperski (lecz już z fundamentem) mozesz zamknąć na 160-180tyś zł...

----------


## bowess

*chainsaw* rozumiem rozterki, bo dotyczą one większości młodych, "rozwojowych" rodzin. W zasadzie dobrze byłoby budować dom na teraz, ale to teraz w ciągu 9 miesięcy może się radykalnie zmienić. Z drugiej strony budowanie na przyszłość też potrafi się mocno zemścić, gdy na przykład plany były na 2+2 w krótkim czasie, a okazuje się, że bardzo długo trzeba się starać o  jedno.
Sami szukaliśmy projektu, który można w razie czego etapować z dwóch względów. Po pierwsze budowaliśmy za gotówkę i chcieliśmy mieć możliwość "zrobienia oddechu" przed wykończeniem poddasza, gdyby z jakichś niezależnych od nas względów zmniejszyły się nam dochody. Po drugie zaczynaliśmy jeszcze bez dzieci i w zasadzie nie wiedzieliśmy, kiedy rodzina zwiększy liczebność, choć plany mieliśmy w miarę konkretne.
Pod uwagę braliśmy z12, z34, Kokosza, Kokosza Eko i pm18 z Bauherra. W końcu zdecydowaliśmy, że odpadają te z 1 sypialnią na parterze (choć w nich można było zamknąć klatkę schodową), a później to już detale zdecydowały.

*Puchaczu000* osoba z mojej najbliższej rodziny z racji braku czasu rozważała takie rozwiązanie. Jest to dość ciekawa propozycja, zwłaszcza, gdy chodzi o dom pod klucz. Jednak wciąż jest to raczej drogi system. Całkowicie zgadzam się z *fotohobby*. Zdobywając pewną podstawową wiedzę w temacie budowy (a żadne cuda to nie są), można za taką kwotę zbudować dom z fundamentami i ładnie (może nawet z paroma rzeczami takimi ekstra  :smile:  ) wykończony. A czas? Dobierając technologie i zgrywając w czasie ekipy można zamieszkać w 6 miesięcy od wbicia pierwszej łopaty, więc spokojnie jeden sezon wystarcza.

----------


## inż.Trix

Według projektu budować trzeba i basta. Inną rzeczą są zmiany w projekcie uznawane za nieistotne. Dlatego nikt Ci nic nie zrobi jeśli zamiast 12 cm docieplenia dasz 25 jeśli zmienisz kolor elewacji dobudujesz kominek czy dołożysz podłogówkę zamiast grzejników. Problem będzie jeśli zmienisz układ konstrukcyjny budynku zwiększysz rozpiętości konstrukcyjne odchudzisz stropy itp. Jeśli znajdziesz kierownika budowy który będzie na to patrzył i nic nie powie to powodzenia. 
P.S. budynek bez komina? Bzdura!!! już niejednemu takie nowinki tyłem wyszły Ale powodzenia  :smile:  Aż przykro niektóre wątki czytać

----------


## chainsaw

Dzięki bowess za porady.  Działkę uzbrojoną już mam teraz tylko projekt i do ostrej pracy obecnie wraz z żoną coraz bardziej stawiamy na ten projekt http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z261.html  teraz tylko musimy odnieść się do kosztów czy jest tani w budowie jak z 12 czy dużo droższy jeśli cenna zbliżona to już rozterka rozwiązana będzie. Warunki do zabudowy mamy dobre: duża działka blisko do szosy od sąsiada jednego i drugiego odległość w miarę. Chcemy ze swoich środków doprowadzić do SSZ a reszte kredyt i jeśli za 70.000 parę projekt z261 uda się chociaż doprowadzić do  SSO to będzie ok. da rade czy nie da rady za tyle ?? pozdrawiam

----------


## chainsaw

Witam. mam małe pytanko jak obliczyć koszt fundamentów ??? dla projekty z261 dziś był u mnie geodeta i teraz tylko projekt i na wiosnę ruszamy. mamy już działkę papiery już prawie zrobione własne środki 70.000 i czy z tym zrobię SSO ???  i jeszcze jedno pytanie jaki strop byłby najlepszy dla tego domu ?? teriva czy wiązary co lepsze ? mam nadzieje że ktoś pomoże na stronie pracowni z500 koszt SSZ to ok 84 tyś chyba mało co ??

----------


## pawko_

> Dzięki bowess za porady.  Działkę uzbrojoną już mam teraz tylko projekt i do ostrej pracy obecnie wraz z żoną coraz bardziej stawiamy na ten projekt http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z261.html  teraz tylko musimy odnieść się do kosztów czy jest tani w budowie jak z 12 czy dużo droższy jeśli cenna zbliżona to już rozterka rozwiązana będzie. Warunki do zabudowy mamy dobre: duża działka blisko do szosy od sąsiada jednego i drugiego odległość w miarę. Chcemy ze swoich środków doprowadzić do SSZ a reszte kredyt i jeśli za 70.000 parę projekt z261 uda się chociaż doprowadzić do  SSO to będzie ok. da rade czy nie da rady za tyle ?? pozdrawiam


Warunki do zabudowy to musisz kolego wyciągnąć z gminy, a nie pisać, że są dobre  :smile:  przykładowo kupisz projekt z dachem wielospadowym , a w warunkach będzie możliwość wybudowania tylko dwuspadowego itd. Tym sposobem zakupisz odpowiedni projekt do obowiązujących warunków.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Elfir

> Witam. mam małe pytanko jak obliczyć koszt fundamentów ??? dla projekty z261 dziś był u mnie geodeta i teraz tylko projekt i na wiosnę ruszamy. mamy już działkę papiery już prawie zrobione własne środki 70.000 i czy z tym zrobię SSO ???  i jeszcze jedno pytanie jaki strop byłby najlepszy dla tego domu ?? teriva czy wiązary co lepsze ? mam nadzieje że ktoś pomoże na stronie pracowni z500 koszt SSZ to ok 84 tyś chyba mało co ??



Obejrzyj mój dom. 
fundament kosztował 30 tyś
90 tyś kosztował SSO

----------


## chainsaw

> Warunki do zabudowy to musisz kolego wyciągnąć z gminy, a nie pisać, że są dobre  przykładowo kupisz projekt z dachem wielospadowym , a w warunkach będzie możliwość wybudowania tylko dwuspadowego itd. Tym sposobem zakupisz odpowiedni projekt do obowiązujących warunków.
> Pozdrawiam.


warunki do zabudowy mam ok mogę wybudować dom z każdym dachem dwu czy czterospadowym nie mogę tylko wybudować piwnicy a tak wszystko ok w końcu działka 45 ar

----------


## Przemek_80

Mam pytanie: po zakupie projektu, adaptację robi architekt np. z lokalnego biura projektowego. Rozumiem, że po zrobieniu adaptacji zlecam fachowcom zrobienie instalacji np. DGP, wentylacji mechanicznej, odkurzacza centralnego? Czy w jakiejś konkretnej kolejności? Czy może to wszystko już robi biuro w ramach adaptacji? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

robienie projektu np. odkurzacza centralnego jest bez sensu. Husky robi projekt za darmo - bez żadnych zobowiązań.

----------


## motylek0503

Ja zaczynam własnie fundamenty koszty obliczyłam sobie w ten sposób że zrobiłam zestawienie i jezdziłam po hurtowniach w okolicznych miastach i trochę allegro. Jestem chyba z twoich okolic więc mogę dać ci namiary pozdro

----------


## bąbelkowo

Witam serdecznie, z początkiem roku chcemy ruszyć z budową praktycznie projekt mamy już wybrany i tu zaczynają się wątpliwości ..... czy podany kosztorys jest faktycznym czy nie da się usiać tych kosztów bo niestety ale całkiem pokaźna kwota jest tam podana .. Projekt to http://www.dompasja.pl/project/372 Laredo czy da się zmniejszyć te koszty ?

----------


## Elfir

> Witam serdecznie, z początkiem roku chcemy ruszyć z budową praktycznie projekt mamy już wybrany i tu zaczynają się wątpliwości ..... czy podany kosztorys jest faktycznym czy nie da się usiać tych kosztów bo niestety ale całkiem pokaźna kwota jest tam podana .. Projekt to http://www.dompasja.pl/project/372 Laredo czy da się zmniejszyć te koszty ?


Kosztorys mniej więcej może odpowiadac prawdzie, pewnie uwzględnia minimalną wymaganą grubośc styropianu a na dachu najtańsze pokrycie.

----------


## chainsaw

pytanie odnośnie studia archipelag ostanie mam już dylemat odrzuciłem pracownie z500 z pewnych względów szukałem dalej i trafiłem na  dom tori III economy http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...i&SearchForm=1 i nie wiem czy wierzyć w ich kosztorys może ktoś wie czy kosztorys tego studia jest w miarę rzetelny ??

----------


## bowess

Zaznaczone jest przy pomocy (2), że jest to kosztorys liczony ze współczynników. Pod klucz dom powinien się zmieścić w jakichś 180 tysiącach.
Z doświadczenia własnego mogę powiedzieć, że sprawdził się u nas kosztorys Archetonu, ale też napisał mi ich architekt, że nasz dom to jedna z najwierniejszych realizacji projektu tego biura. Zwykle inwestorzy bardzo dużo zmieniają - materiały, technologie, często wymiary, otwory. Dlatego kosztorysy podane na stronach (mam na myśli te policzone z zestawienia materiałów, a nie te szacunkowe, które mają być niskie i zachęcające do kupna projektu) rozmijają się z faktycznymi kosztami budów.

----------


## Moni_

Czy aby uzyskać decyzję o Warunkach Zabudowy trzeba wcześniej uzyskać warunki techniczne przyłączenia od gestorów sieci? Na jakiej podstawie?

Złożyłam wniosek o wydanie Decyzji o WZ  załączyłam na mapce narysowane gabaryty planowanych budynków, określiłam we wniosku zapotrzebowanie na media: wodę, prąd itd. i dostałam postanowienie w którym żadano uzupełnienia m. innymi o cytuję: "określenie zapotrzebowania na wodę, energię" więc dzwonię, że przecież zapotzrebowanie określiłam we wniosku, a pani: "A warunki pani ma? Albo chociaż zapewnienie dostawy wody i prądu?". No jeszcze nie mam, bo co będę występować o warunki dla danej inwestycji skoro jeszcze nie wiem czy w ogóle będę mogła ją realizować...

Ponadto gmina żąda rysunków planowanych budynków, ja na tym etapie jeszcze nie zaczęłam projektować, znam mniej więcej gabaryty zewn. budynków, dł, szerokość, wysokość, ich pow. użytkowe, pow. zabudowy, ilość kondygnacji (co dokładnie opisałam we wniosku),  ich rozmieszczenie na działce ale co ma już rysować elewacje ? do wniosku? Myślałam, ze wytyczne określone w decyzji o WZ będą podstawą do projektowania, że tam określą dozwolone kąty dachu,  wysokości, inne wytyczne, nie rozumiem, dlaczego na etapie występowania o WZ oni chcą już rysunków dot. budynków?

----------


## Elfir

Faktem jest, że coś za dużo żadają. Poproś o przepisy na podstawie których tego od ciebie wymagają. 
Bo ja o warunki przyłączenia występowałam przy składaniu wniosku o pozwolenie na budowę. Przeciez możesz mieć wodę ze studni głębinowej i POŚ.

----------


## bąbelkowo

> pytanie odnośnie studia archipelag ostanie mam już dylemat odrzuciłem pracownie z500 z pewnych względów szukałem dalej i trafiłem na  dom tori III economy http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...i&SearchForm=1 i nie wiem czy wierzyć w ich kosztorys może ktoś wie czy kosztorys tego studia jest w miarę rzetelny ??


odnośnie pracowni z500 dlaczego ją odrzuciłeś ? jakieś konkretne powody ? pytam ponieważ wpadł mi w oko projekt właśnie tej pracowni ....

----------


## chainsaw

> odnośnie pracowni z500 dlaczego ją odrzuciłeś ? jakieś konkretne powody ? pytam ponieważ wpadł mi w oko projekt właśnie tej pracowni ....


Dlaczego z wielu przyczyn tu przykład projektu z12 ich kosztorys to sciema jaki mało z12 pod klucz jak byś chciał to koszt 250 tyś bez działki, ich kosztorys to tylko zachęcenie inwestora na zakup projektu dwa; projekt zawiera mnóstwo błędów po zakupie projektu z12 zaniosłem do lokalnego architekta i pokazał mi pewne rzeczy od razu odesłałem projekt. To są moje odczucia wiec wybór należy do ciebie ogólnie pewne projekty mają dużo realizacji w kraju z tego co wiem to chyba z71 jest w miarę dobrze opracowany. w razie pytań pisz na priv  :wink:

----------


## Moni_

> Faktem jest, że coś za dużo żadają. Poproś o przepisy na podstawie których tego od ciebie wymagają. 
> Bo ja o warunki przyłączenia występowałam przy składaniu wniosku o pozwolenie na budowę. Przeciez możesz mieć wodę ze studni głębinowej i POŚ.


To jest na wsi, ks tam nie ma, Przydomowa Oczyszczalnia Ścieków to na pewno (napisałam to we wniosku), wodociąg jest blisko, sąsiadujące z moją działką gospodarstwo ma wodę z wodociągu, czy istnieje możliwość przyłączenia mojego planowanego domu do tego wodociągu - nie wiem, dopiero w przyszłym tyg. złożę wniosek o zapewnienie dostawy wody - zobaczymy co odpiszą, ale we wniosku o WZ napisałam: Zapotzrebowanie na wodę 0,7m3/d - wodociąg *lub* własna studnia głębinowa. 
Jakoś dziwnie podchodzą w tej gminie do Decyzji o WZ, mówię pani, ze nawet jesli włączenie do wodociągu nie będzie możliwe to będziemy robić studnię, a pani: "no ale wie pani, ze do tego jest potzrebne pozwolenie wodno-prawne?", no ok, może jest (ale wiem, ze też nie zawsze, wiem, ze zależy to od ilości pobieranej wody, głębokości studni) ale to na etapie projektowania, teraz jesteśmy na etapie wydawania decyzji o warunkach zabudowy...., pani powoływała się na jakies przepisy, ale już nie zarejestrowałam na jakie, nie chcę się w sumie za dużo wykłócać, co by sprawę sprawnie załatwić, ale jak zwykle co gmine, co miasto to wszystko się załatwia inaczej, a przepisy mamy niby jedne, cóz Polska.
No nic składam w pon. do Energi wniosek o warunki, i tak prędzej czy później będzie mi to potrzebne choć nie rozumiem dlaczego już do wniosku o WZ.

A rysunki dot budynków? W postanoweniu o uzupełnienie było napisane: " przedstawic w formie opisowej i graficznej charakterystykę planowanej zabudowy i zagospodarowania terenu, w tym przeznaczenia i gabarytów projektowanych obiektów budowlanych" , narysowanie budynków jako prostokąciki na mapce o zwymiarowanych gabarytach, opisanie we wniosku " dom jednorodzinny, mieszkalny, parter + poddasze, o pow. użytkowej około 160m2, o pow. zabudowy około 130m2; garaz wolnostojący o wymiarach 6 x 6m, o pow. uzytkowej 40m2" było niewystarczające, żadają rysunków pokazujących charakter planowanej zabudowy...

----------


## Elfir

Zdecydowanie przekraczają uprawnienia urzędnika.

----------


## ewa00

czy to nie jest przypadkiem tak, że projekt powinno się wybierać dopiero po uzyskaniu WZ?
Ja jestem dopiero na etapie kupowania działki i poradzono mi żebym złożyła wniosek o WZ przed kupnem działki. Czy to faktycznie dobra kolejność???

----------


## Elfir

Jeśli marzysz o domu np. z dachem płaskim i pod tym kątem szukasz działki to bardzo dobry pomysł.

Zwykle nie trzeba występować o WZ, ale po prostu dokładnie sprawdzić MPZP - tam będzie to samo co w WZ.

----------


## ewa00

a czemu akurat z płaskim dachem???

----------


## Elfir

Bo bardzo mało MPZP pozwala na płaski dach. Zwykle dozwolony jest domek z poddaszem użytkowym o nachyleniu dachu ok 40 stopni.
Tak więc, jeśli masz jakieś specjalne wymagania co do przyszłego kształtu domu lub jego powierzchni większej niż średnia (a który odbiega znacząco od domów w okolicy) to warto zajrzeć do zapisów, bo moze sie okazac, że na wymarzonej działce wymarzonego domu nie postawisz.

----------


## ewa00

A, to dobrze, bo nie mam żadnych wielkich wymagań. Dom raczej typowy i nieduży.
Ale troszkę mnie nastraszono tymi warunkami zabudowy. To jeden problem z głowy.
Ale niedługo zaczną sie następne z kolejnymi papierkami. Na razie dopiero zaczynam się orientować co, gdzie i kiedy i troszkę mnie to przeraża. Ale mam nadzieję, że znajdą się dobrzy ludzie, którzy juz przez to przebrnęli i posłużą bezinteresowna rada :wink:

----------


## EZS

> A, to dobrze, bo nie mam żadnych wielkich wymagań. Dom raczej typowy i nieduży.
> Ale troszkę mnie nastraszono tymi warunkami zabudowy. To jeden problem z głowy.
> Ale niedługo zaczną sie następne z kolejnymi papierkami. Na razie dopiero zaczynam się orientować co, gdzie i kiedy i troszkę mnie to przeraża. Ale mam nadzieję, że znajdą się dobrzy ludzie, którzy juz przez to przebrnęli i posłużą bezinteresowna rada


Wystapienie o WZ (jeżeli nie ma planu zagospodarowania) ma jeszcze jedną dobrą stronę - będziesz pewna, że na danej działce możesz COKOLWIEK wybudować. Bo czasem okazuje się, że działka super ale nie spełnia warunków. Np z braku sąsiada, linii zabudowy i różnych cudów, o których już na szczęście zdążyłam zapomnieć.

----------


## Elfir

Chyba starczy przejrzeć MPZP czy dopuszcza dana działkę pod zabudowę.

----------


## EZS

> Chyba starczy przejrzeć MPZP czy dopuszcza dana działkę pod zabudowę.


jeżeli jest takowy
Ale ewa00 pisała o WZ, więc zapewne planu niet, bo by pisała o wypisie z planu  :wink:

----------


## ewa00

No i właśnie tu jest pies pogrzebany :wink: !
Bo ja jako totalny lajkonik :wink:  poszłam do urzędu pytać o warunki zabudowy, a tam pani (też mało zorientowana, bo na zastępstwie) mówi coś do mnie o wypisie i wyrysie. Czyli jak będzie wypis i wyrys to też będzie dobrze?

----------


## Elfir

Jak nie ma MPZP to rzeczywiście przez zakupem trzeba wystąpić o WZ, bo może się okazać, że nie dostanie się zgody na budowę.

----------


## EZS

> No i właśnie tu jest pies pogrzebany!
> Bo ja jako totalny lajkonik poszłam do urzędu pytać o warunki zabudowy, a tam pani (też mało zorientowana, bo na zastępstwie) mówi coś do mnie o wypisie i wyrysie. Czyli jak będzie wypis i wyrys to też będzie dobrze?


wypis i wyrys dostaje sie z planu. Czyli znaczy, że plan jest (jeżeli pani miała rację). Wiec możesz go sobie obejrzeć przed zakupem i zobaczyć, co na tym planie możesz na swojej działce. Plan jest jawny i do wglądu. Ale z wypisem poczekaj, bo to już lepiej brać na właściciela. Jeżeli jednak pani się myliła i nie ma planu, to WZ lepiej wziąć przed zakupem działki..bo one są dla konkretnej działki przygotowane przez urzędników i lepiej mieć pewność, ze nie wymyślą jakiś cudów w rodzaju "nawiązanie do linii zabudowy sąsiada, którego... nie ma "  :smile:

----------


## ewa00

już mam wypis i wyrys!
Na szczęście nie ma tam jakiś wielkich ograqniczeń i mam nadzieję, że dom postawię tam gdzie chcę.

----------


## sława05

> wypis i wyrys dostaje sie z planu. Czyli znaczy, że plan jest (jeżeli pani miała rację). Wiec możesz go sobie obejrzeć przed zakupem i zobaczyć, co na tym planie możesz na swojej działce. Plan jest jawny i do wglądu. Ale z wypisem poczekaj, bo to już lepiej brać na właściciela. Jeżeli jednak pani się myliła i nie ma planu, to WZ lepiej wziąć przed zakupem działki..bo one są dla konkretnej działki przygotowane przez urzędników i lepiej mieć pewność, ze nie wymyślą jakiś cudów w rodzaju "nawiązanie do linii zabudowy sąsiada, którego... nie ma "


Witam, 

jestem na tym samym etapie co ewa00. Swoim wpisem powyżej troche mnie przeraziłaś...
My mamy upatrzoną działkę rolną, byliśmy w urzędzie, pokazano nam mapki itd. Na tamten teren nie ma MPZP, dlatego teraz wypisałam wnioski do energetyki i wodociągów o zapewnienie dostawy pradu i wody. Poczekamy. Panowie z urzędu poinformowali mnie jednak, że nie bede miala najmniejszych problemow z uzyskaniem WZ. Po twoim wpisie jednak sie troszke nastraszylam, ze moga mi w pozniejszym czasie powymyslac jakies takie fanaberie?! Tam sąsiad najbliższy jest jakieś 500 m od "naszej" działki... Jest to w dodatku gospodarstwo, które znajduje sie po drugiej stronie "ulicy" Może to być punkt odnośny  dla urzędu?

Dziękuje i pozdrawiam,

----------


## bluenet

> My mamy upatrzoną działkę rolną,


Ja bym się na Twoim miejscu na początek zainteresował odrolnieniem działki...Sprawdzałaś zapisy w ewidencji gruntow? No chyba, że działka jest w granicach miasta...

----------


## EZS

to też
a poza tym o WZ moze wystąpić każdy, nie tylko właściciel i zanim te warunki dostaniesz to i wz też. Ja miałam plan więc nie przerabiałam tego, ale tu pisywali, że występowali przed zakupem działki.

----------


## sława05

Już się interesowaliśmy otrzymaniem WZ. Wnioski o wode i prad złożone i już nawet jedna odpowiedz mamy. W urzedzie rownież bylismy i na szczescie nie bedzie problemow z otrzymaniem wz.

pozdrawiam

----------


## ewa00

Słuchajcie jak Waszym zdaniem lepiej załatwiać formalności? Zlecić projektantowi, czy jednak samemu biegać po urzędach?

----------


## bluenet

Jeżeli projektant zrobi to charytatywnie....

----------


## ewa00

może nie charytatywnie, ale szybciej. Zależy mi , żeby na wiosnę zacząć.

----------


## EZS

zależy od projektanta. Jak ma tzw wejscia i mu się chce, to będzie szybciej. Jeżeli nie ma, to samemu przepcha się szybciej, bo się będzie pilnować.

----------


## bluenet

> może nie charytatywnie, ale szybciej. Zależy mi , żeby na wiosnę zacząć.


zależy również od tego, czego wymaga Urząd zatwierdzający projekt.

----------


## Crisiano

Jak masz czas, cierpliwość i chęci to rób sama. Ja nie miałem i zleciłem. Jestem zadowolony z tego wyboru.

----------


## Nefer

Ja nie zleciłam i się kopałam z koniem. Dziś nie popełniłabym tego błedu - szkoda zdrowia.

----------


## ewa00

czyli podjęłam słuszna decyzję :wink:

----------


## 6mastroiani

Słuszna decyzja jak najbardziej Pani Ewo :smile:

----------


## Drimeth

Witam,
U mnie zbieranie papierów + adaptacja zajęło od marca do końca lipca tego roku. Wniosek o pozwolenie złożyłam 31 lipca, pozytywna decyzja 18 październik. Otrzymanie decyzji wiazało się z kilkoma dodatkowymi wizytami w Starostwie. Ale plus taki, że miałam wszystko pod kontrola. Także to zależy jak kto lubi.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## michalo-okowawy

> Już się interesowaliśmy otrzymaniem WZ. Wnioski o wode i prad złożone i już nawet jedna odpowiedz mamy. W urzedzie rownież bylismy i na szczescie nie bedzie problemow z otrzymaniem wz.
> 
> pozdrawiam


Wnioski o wodę i prąd czy tylko "zapewnienie o możliwości dostarczenia do działki poszczególnych mediów od poszczególnych gestorów"
Kto powiedział, że nie będzie problemów z WZ? Pracownica z działu wydającego WZ czy może ktoś wyżej? naczelnik wydziału rozwoju gospodarczego czy Prezydent Twojego Miasta. Jeśli ta pierwsza osoba to nie wierzyłbym ale życzę aby tak się stało. 

Granice wybranej przez Ciebie działki stanowią: sąsiedzi, prywatna droga wewnętrzna, droga gminna - powiatowa a może jeden bok graniczy z rowem melioracyjnym, strumykiem, rzeczką? Piszesz o sąsiedzie za drogą - jaka to droga? wewnętrzna, prywatna czy gminna, czy wyjazd z działki będzie bezpośrednio na drogę publiczną - gminną. Czy działka nie mieści się w granicach Obszaru Krajobrazu Chronionego, otuliny Parku itp. 

Jaki jest teren dookoła, nie ma w okolicy skrzypów bagiennych? Przed kupnem warto wykonać 3 odwierty geologiczne pod miejscem przeznaczonym na dom plus 1-2 jeśli ma być przydomowa oczyszczalnia. Koszt 700-900 zł, niewiele w stosunku do całej inwestycji a wiesz co jest pod ziemią. Może woda gruntowa jest 0,5 m pod powierzchnią a może był torf, a może było bagienko i jest zasypane? Geolog określi średni poziom i max oraz min, poda zawartość i przekroje gruntu. Czasem ludzie, którzy chcą sprzedać jakiś teren będą bardzo sprytnie ukrywać jego wady a agencje nieruchomości to już zupełne sku....stwo, zawsze cię tak omotają, zapewnią, niedopowiedzą, ukryją wady działki, że TY chętnie kupisz ją prawie w ciemno.

Zależy jakie są "granice działki" i czy jest droga wewnętrzna. Pamiętaj, że najpierw dostaniesz wszczęcie postępowania, 7 dni dostaną sąsiedzi na zapoznanie się ale mogą odebrać zwrotki czternastego dnia. Potem (do kilku miesięcy) będzie decyzja i znowu sąsiedzi dostaną listy, mogą odebrać 14 dnia plus 14 dni na wniesienie sprzeciwu. Jeśli nie wniosą sprzeciwu (są normalni) to po 32-35 dniach od otrzymania decyzji o WZ udajesz się do urzędu gminy / miasta musisz otrzymać czerwoną pieczęć o "nie wniesieniu sprzeciwu i uprawomocnieniu warunków". DOPIERO WTEDY KUPUJ DZIAŁKĘ. Nie wiem jak jest z rolnymi, lepiej dobrze dopytaj! o klasę ziemi (bodajże od I do III czy IV nie odralnia się, niższe tak oraz jak się przeprowadza procedurę odralniania).  

Dopiero wtedy możesz myśleć o poszukiwaniu architekta. Oczywiście możesz w miedzyczasie szukać swojego wymarzonego domku, najlepiej mieć kilka wstępnych projektów. Czy jak pytałaś Panią z Urzędu o WZ to zapytałaś też o: jaka ma być pow. biologicznie czynna (jak działka rolna to chyba jest dość duża, powyżej 1500 m2), jaka kalenica, jaka szerokość elewacji frontowej, wysokość gzymsu, kąt nachylenia połaci dachowych i ilu sąsiadów dostanie zawiadomienie o wszczęciu postępowania. Tyle z tej ciemnej strony WZ ale nie stresuj się, śpij spokojnie może wszystko pójdzie jak z płatka.

Ja też nie zleciłem , jestem pokopany okrutnie, dostałem potężną lekcję pokory ale absolutnie nie żałuję.

----------


## michalo-okowawy

> już mam wypis i wyrys!
> Na szczęście nie ma tam jakiś wielkich ograqniczeń i mam nadzieję, że dom postawię tam gdzie chcę.


Tam gdzie chcesz ale z zachowaniem i poszanowaniem prawa budowlanego czyli nie tam gdzie chcesz: dom 4 m od granicy ze ścianą z oknami, 3 m z pełną ścianą, poza tym jeszcze trzeba spełnić przepisy przeciwpożarowe, te są mocno pokręcone. Jeśli dom sąsiada był postawiony ze 20 lat temu i stoi 1 m od granicy lub w granicy działki to musisz się odsunąć od niego 6 do 8 m lub też czasem więcej bo do 16 m w zależności od użytych materiałów na obydwa domy: sąsiada i Twój nowy (dobry architekt wyciągnie przepisy prawa przeciwpożarowego i pokaże ci tę skomplikowaną tabelę).

----------


## sława05

> Wnioski o wodę i prąd czy tylko "zapewnienie o możliwości dostarczenia do działki poszczególnych mediów od poszczególnych gestorów"
> Kto powiedział, że nie będzie problemów z WZ? Pracownica z działu wydającego WZ czy może ktoś wyżej? naczelnik wydziału rozwoju gospodarczego czy Prezydent Twojego Miasta. Jeśli ta pierwsza osoba to nie wierzyłbym ale życzę aby tak się stało. 
> 
> Granice wybranej przez Ciebie działki stanowią: sąsiedzi, prywatna droga wewnętrzna, droga gminna - powiatowa a może jeden bok graniczy z rowem melioracyjnym, strumykiem, rzeczką? Piszesz o sąsiedzie za drogą - jaka to droga? wewnętrzna, prywatna czy gminna, czy wyjazd z działki będzie bezpośrednio na drogę publiczną - gminną. Czy działka nie mieści się w granicach Obszaru Krajobrazu Chronionego, otuliny Parku itp. 
> 
> Jaki jest teren dookoła, nie ma w okolicy skrzypów bagiennych? Przed kupnem warto wykonać 3 odwierty geologiczne pod miejscem przeznaczonym na dom plus 1-2 jeśli ma być przydomowa oczyszczalnia. Koszt 700-900 zł, niewiele w stosunku do całej inwestycji a wiesz co jest pod ziemią. Może woda gruntowa jest 0,5 m pod powierzchnią a może był torf, a może było bagienko i jest zasypane? Geolog określi średni poziom i max oraz min, poda zawartość i przekroje gruntu. Czasem ludzie, którzy chcą sprzedać jakiś teren będą bardzo sprytnie ukrywać jego wady a agencje nieruchomości to już zupełne sku....stwo, zawsze cię tak omotają, zapewnią, niedopowiedzą, ukryją wady działki, że TY chętnie kupisz ją prawie w ciemno.
> 
> Zależy jakie są "granice działki" i czy jest droga wewnętrzna. Pamiętaj, że najpierw dostaniesz wszczęcie postępowania, 7 dni dostaną sąsiedzi na zapoznanie się ale mogą odebrać zwrotki czternastego dnia. Potem (do kilku miesięcy) będzie decyzja i znowu sąsiedzi dostaną listy, mogą odebrać 14 dnia plus 14 dni na wniesienie sprzeciwu. Jeśli nie wniosą sprzeciwu (są normalni) to po 32-35 dniach od otrzymania decyzji o WZ udajesz się do urzędu gminy / miasta musisz otrzymać czerwoną pieczęć o "nie wniesieniu sprzeciwu i uprawomocnieniu warunków". DOPIERO WTEDY KUPUJ DZIAŁKĘ. Nie wiem jak jest z rolnymi, lepiej dobrze dopytaj! o klasę ziemi (bodajże od I do III czy IV nie odralnia się, niższe tak oraz jak się przeprowadza procedurę odralniania).  
> 
> ...



Dzięki za porady :smile: 

Rozmawiałam z miłym panem z urzędu. Na szczęcie jest on naszym znajomym  :smile:  W tym roku przerabiał ten temat z działką rolną w sasiedztwie, wtedy nie było problemów, także wnioskujemy, że w tym przypadku będzie podobnie. Przynajmniej tej nadziei się trzymamy :wink:  

Granice...
 - ziemia sasiada  - rolna
- droga wewnetrzna 
- działka właścicielki
- reszta ziemi rolnej, ktora w przyszłości ma zostać odrolniona

Znajomy geolog sprawdził nam tą ziemie, na szczęcie nie mamy się czego obawiać. Ziemia klasy VI.

Co do WZ... Jak narazie muszę złożyć wniosek, a jak to na wniosku bywa, musze wpisać tam swoją listę życzeń. Zobaczymy  :wink: 

pozdrawiam,
Sławka

----------


## michalo-okowawy

> Dzięki za porady
> Rozmawiałam z miłym panem z urzędu. 
> ...
> pozdrawiam,
> Sławka


Tnij cytaty, droga wewnętrzna to bardzo niedobrze. Zanim kupicie działkę koniecznie uzyskaj prawomocne !!! warunki zabudowy ponieważ wg teorii i praktyki służą one do określenia maksymalnych możliwości dla budynku ale warunki zabudowy spełniają jeszcze jedna bardzo ważną rolę, sprawdzają czy Sąsiedzi są normalni i czy pozwolą Wam tam cokolwiek zrobić. Tak, tak w WZ sąsiedzi rządzą na waszej działce, pomimo iż Wy ją kupiliście, zapłaciliście, podpisaliście akt notarialny. Takie niestety prawo w tym kraju nad Wisłą, dlatego w rankingach światowych znajdujemy się na "stopięćdziesiątymktórymś"  miejscu jeśli chodzi w pozwolenia na budowę. Dobrze, że masz znajomka w Urzędzie to duży plus.

----------


## mycha.:)

> . Jeśli dom sąsiada był postawiony ze 20 lat temu i stoi 1 m od granicy lub w granicy działki to musisz się odsunąć od niego 6 do 8 m lub też czasem więcej bo do 16 m ).


Bez sensu, przecież przeważnie każdy ma działkę z 20 metrów szeroką  :wink: 

A ja mam pytanie, okazało się, że działkę mamy węższą niż myśleliśmy i teraz okazuje się, że dom się nie mieści, gdzie się trzeba udać po pozwolenie, abyśmy mogli mieć dom postawiony bliżej sąsiada płotu? póki co po obu stronach żaden dom nie stoi, są to ogrody.

----------


## bler

Zgoda sąsiada może się przydać najpierw.

Może można zrezygnować z okien od strony sąsiada? Zawsze pozwoli to przysunąć bliżej.

----------


## EZS

> Bez sensu, przecież przeważnie każdy ma działkę z 20 metrów szeroką 
> 
> A ja mam pytanie, okazało się, że działkę mamy węższą niż myśleliśmy i teraz okazuje się, że dom się nie mieści, gdzie się trzeba udać po pozwolenie, abyśmy mogli mieć dom postawiony bliżej sąsiada płotu? póki co po obu stronach żaden dom nie stoi, są to ogrody.


 zwęzić dom,  lub zamiast okien dać luksfery lub ... kiedyś się pisało do ministra ale nie jestem pewna, czy ta droga jeszcze istnieje. W zasadzie opcja - dom z oknami bliżej niż 4 m od płota nie istnieje. łatwiej już w granicy postawić.

----------


## bluenet

*Rozporządzenie Ministra Infrastruktury w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. (Dz.U. Nr 75, poz. 690)*

W myśl § 12 tego rozporządzenia zasadniczo odległość zabudowy od granicy działki budowlanej powinna wynosić co najmniej:
     4 m – gdy ściana budynku od strony granicy posiada okna,
    3 m –w przypadku ściany bez okien.

Okapy, gzymsy, balkony, daszki nad wejściem, galerie, tarasy, schody zewnętrzne, pochylnie lub rampy nie mogą znajdować się w odległości mniejszej niż 1,5 m od granicy z sąsiednią działką, a okna w dachu lub w połaci dachowej muszą być oddalone od granicy sąsiedniej działki o min. 4 m.
Istnieje również możliwość usytuowania budynku bezpośrednio przy granicy lub w odległości nie mniejszej niż 1,5 m:
    jeżeli wynikać to będzie z miejscowego planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego lub w przypadku jego braku z ustaleń decyzji o warunkach zabudowy i zagospodarowania terenu, a przylegająca ściana nie będzie posiadała otworów drzwiowych lub okiennych;
    bądź w przypadku zabudowy jednorodzinnej:
    jeżeli działka ma szerokość mniejszą niż 16 m; lub
    jeżeli budynek jednorodzinny przylegał będzie całą powierzchnią swojej ściany do ściany budynku już istniejącego na sąsiedniej działce lub tam projektowanego, dla którego istnieje ostateczna decyzja o pozwoleniu na budowę.

----------


## bluenet

> Bez sensu, przecież przeważnie każdy ma działkę z 20 metrów szeroką


Pogadaj z Burym_Kocurem

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...97#post5644397

----------


## mycha.:)

> Pogadaj z Burym_Kocurem
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...97#post5644397


już mi odpowiedziała w temacie jaki założyłam w tym dziale  :smile:

----------


## Sołtyska

Jestem w trakcie planowania z partnerem budowania domu i troche jestem przerazona, pamietam jak moi rodzice budowlai dom, zajelo im to duzo czasu bo robili wszystko powoli. Po 8 latach wprowadzili sie do wymarzonego domu, ale tyle nerwow ich to kosztowało!
Nie wiem ... Nie chce kupować domu, bo chce miec ten wymarzony, ale te koszty - przerazona jestm

----------


## bowess

Kiedy budowali nasi rodzice, to jednak było trochę inaczej - najczęściej to nie kasa była problemem (choć też bywała), ale zaopatrzenie budowy. Teraz wszystkiego po kokardę - do wyboru do koloru.  :smile:  Moi rodzice na przykład sami robili pustaki na dom. Kupno cementu to już był spory sukces.  :smile: 

Przede wszystkim odpowiedz sobie na pytanie, dlaczego tak bardzo przeraża Cię budowa. Moim zdaniem marzenia trzeba po prostu zestawić z realnymi możliwościami i potrzebami. Budując bez kredytu i wiedząc, jaką kwotą wolnych środków rocznie dysponujecie, łatwo policzyć ile lat powinna zająć budowa domu. Z kredytem budowa w ogóle pójdzie szybko - na pewno nie będzie problemu rozciągnięcia w czasie.

Jeżeli koszty są przerażające, to czy aby na pewno wybrany dom będzie spełnieniem marzeń? W trakcie budowy będzie wiele stresów, może zabraknąć na różne rzeczy funduszy. Na forum można znaleźć dużo przykładów z życia, kiedy to ludzie mają dość budowy, dom już nie cieszy. Może lepiej wybrać tańszy w budowie projekt (na przykład 10-15m2 mniejszy, albo bez jakiegoś kosztownego detalu), a mieć rezerwę kasy - takie koło ratunkowe w razie W.

----------


## michalo-okowawy

Przepraszam Ciebie bardzo ale w innych postach piszesz, że jeden dom pobudowaliście ale się Wam coś nie podoba i będziecie budować drugi. Przy takim doświadczeniu i ponad 600 postach chyba nie powinnaś zadawać takiego pytania. Co oznacza zdanie "działkę mamy węższą niż myśleliśmy". Ja tu nowicjusz ale chyba powinno się na dwa sposoby szukać szczęścia, może się mylę:
1. albo szukasz działki, która Ci się podoba i z różnych względów jest dla Ciebie najukochańsza i do niej dopasowujesz projekt
2. albo jak masz wymarzony projekt domu (drugiego domu - jak tu piszą forowicze dopiero ten trzeci....) to znasz wymiary domu i do niego szukasz działki.

Czy nie możesz domu trochę zmodyfikować: wywalić wykusz w salonie, zrezygnować z okien od strony garażu, może się wtedy zmieści. Najlepiej pytać w Twoim starostwie, są dwie szkoły albo mówią Ci, że przepisy budowlane i 3 - 4 m (to wszyscy wiedzą) albo starostwo zgadza się na akt notarialny, w którym to sąsiad pozwala Ci budować bliżej.

----------


## Ada73

Fidiasz to bardzo fajny projekt. Ja z mężem zastanawiamy się nad nim, nad podwójnym garazem i jeszcze nad dwoma innymi projektami. Podobno nie budowano wg. tego Fidiasza jeszcze. Zrobilismy jednak wywiad, ze pracowania ma juz dużo projektów na rynku i mozna zaufać.

----------


## mycha.:)

> Przepraszam Ciebie bardzo ale w innych postach piszesz, że jeden dom pobudowaliście ale się Wam coś nie podoba i będziecie budować drugi. Przy takim doświadczeniu i ponad 600 postach chyba nie powinnaś zadawać takiego pytania. Co oznacza zdanie "działkę mamy węższą niż myśleliśmy". Ja tu nowicjusz ale chyba powinno się na dwa sposoby szukać szczęścia, może się mylę:
> 1. albo szukasz działki, która Ci się podoba i z różnych względów jest dla Ciebie najukochańsza i do niej dopasowujesz projekt
> 2. albo jak masz wymarzony projekt domu (drugiego domu - jak tu piszą forowicze dopiero ten trzeci....) to znasz wymiary domu i do niego szukasz działki.
> 
> Czy nie możesz domu trochę zmodyfikować: wywalić wykusz w salonie, zrezygnować z okien od strony garażu, może się wtedy zmieści. Najlepiej pytać w Twoim starostwie, są dwie szkoły albo mówią Ci, że przepisy budowlane i 3 - 4 m (to wszyscy wiedzą) albo starostwo zgadza się na akt notarialny, w którym to sąsiad pozwala Ci budować bliżej.


Działkę kupiliśmy obok, bardzo tanio, mierząc mapkę wychodziło ponad 20 m, później liczyliśmy szerokość od płotu do słupka granicznego, a co  się okazuje, że słupek graniczny jest tylko tak sobie tam, granicznikiem jest wielkie drzewo, a sąsiad ma płot na swoją niekorzyść przesunięty gdzieś około 30cm, więc człowiek się pomylić mógł. A garażu i wykuszu nie mogę zlikwidować, bo w moim projekcie tych rzeczy po prostu nie ma  :wink:  
Ale rozwiązanie już znaleźliśmy i działamy dalej  :smile:

----------


## Moni_

> No nic składam w pon. do Energi wniosek o warunki, i tak prędzej czy później będzie mi to potrzebne choć nie rozumiem dlaczego już do wniosku o WZ.
> .


Złożyłam do Energii wniosek o wydanie warunków przyłączenia, i zgadnijcie co mi odpisali? - że proszą o uzupełnienie wniosku o Decyzję o Warunkach Zabudowy w ciągu 14dni !
No ale pani w gminie już się w końcu dała przekonać i wszczęła postępowanie w sprawie decyzji o warunkach zabudowy bez dostarczenia warunków od gestorów sieci -  22.10 (miesiąc od złożenia wniosku), dzwoniłam wczoraj i pani mówi, że jest szansa, że jeszcze w tym roku decyzja będzie, zobaczymy.

Poza tym mam problem z wodociągiem, nie ma go na mapach, i teraz pani w gminie nie wie czy ja będę mogła, czy nie będę mogła się do niego przyłączyć. Chce abym do wniosku o zapewnienie dostawy wody załączyła mapkę z tym wodociągiem, a to jest wodociąg gminny...

----------


## lukasz69karolina

witajcie... a może mi ktoś powiedzieć od czego zaczyna się budowę??
jak już jest pozwolenie... to co się robi najpierw??
przekopuje się działkę wzdłuż i wszerz by dociągnąć wodę na działkę z drogi, prąd ???  czy robi się to potem??
czy pierwszy geodeta co wytyczy gdzie ma dom stać??

jakby mógł ktoś łaskawy laikowi odpisać  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## EZS

masz pozwolenie..
media to swoją drogą. Musi być przynajmniej prąd budowlany - skrzynka w płocie. Na dziełce nie potrzeba od razu. Woda-  jeżeli masz w ulicy, to wcinkę i studzienkę na działce. Z wodomierzem. Od studzienki da się, na upartego, samemu jak już dom będzie stał. W każdym razie muszą być liczniki, żeby móc płacić, niestety. same przyłącza na działce to poootem. 
Geodeta - musi wytyczyć dom. Jeżeli mało skomplikowany - to narozniki, jeżeli bardziej - to więcej punktów. Potem przychodzi ekipa i nabija te wymiary na łaty (czyli rozciąga sznurki i wyciąga wymiary poza teren budowy, żeby potem można było kopać, mam to w dzienniku opisane, bo to akurat sami robiliśmy)  A potem ekipa kopie albo koparka kopie czyli zdejmuje humus i z całej powierzchni i kopie ławy. No i zaczyna się budowa  :smile:

----------


## P.S.O.

I wstaw jeszcze tablicę informacyjną  :Smile:

----------


## Sjanek

> Witajcie,
> 
> Wszystko na to wskazuje, iż przyszły rok to rok, w którym zacznę budowę domu. Mam już dosyć płacenia odsępnego za wynajem mieszkania. Jestem zupełnym laikiem w temacie budowy i pierwszą osobą, która zdecydowała się na taki krok w mojej rodzinie. Dom chcę budować bez udziału developera i oczywiście z funduszy z kredytu.
> 
> Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć gdzie znajdę "receptę" i informacje na temat tego jak krok po kroku wygląda budowa domu???



Głęboko zastanowiłbym się na Twoim miejscu nad domem z bali drewnianych, niesamowity efekt, do tego całoroczny parterowy dom 106 metrów wybyudjesz za 180.000 zł, każdy bank da Ci kredyt na taką budowę.

----------


## Łukasz789

> Tnij cytaty, droga wewnętrzna to bardzo niedobrze. .


Czemu niedobrze. Miasto chce mnie robić taką drogę , opisałem sprawę w innym wątku i właśnie się nad tym zastanawiam.więc chce  wiedzieć czemu niedobrze?

----------


## sława05

Witajcie,

Czy jak warunki są wydane dla "domu patrerowego z poddaszem użytkowym", to czy ja to poddasze MUSZĘ mieć użytkowe?  :Confused: 
Kąt nachylenia dachu nie mniejszy niz 35 stopni...
Chcemy mieć domek parterowy z nieużytkowym poddaszem i teraz nie wiemy czy chcieć to móc :roll eyes: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## lukasz69karolina

wg mnie nie musisz mieć użytkowego, może to być po prostu zwykły strych/rupieciarnia... ale kąt dachu taki musisz mieć

----------


## dring

Mam pytanie: niedawno kupiłem sobie kawałek ziemi w górach i chciałem postawić tam coś, co miałoby ściany i dach, a jednocześnie nie trzeba by było zdobywać pozwolenia na budowę. Czy jak postawię tam altankę z drewna, to trzeba mieć jakieś pozwolenia? Bo dochodzą do mnie w tej kwestii sprzeczne sygnały

----------


## Elfir

Przyczepa kempingowa.


Poza tym na bazie samego zgłoszenia mozna postawić wiatę ze ścianami, o pow. nie większej niż 25 m2 długości max 5 i wysokości chyba 4 m przy dachu skośnym i 3 przy płaskim

----------


## gieniastus

domek w górach, moje marzenie.  :smile:

----------


## magdalenagwizdowska

Witam, to mój pierwszy post na forum. Czy mógłby mi ktoś polecić dobrą firmę budowlaną z bydgoszczy do budowy jednorodzinnego domu? Niestety nie znam nikogo z tego miasta poniewaz sie dopiero przeprowadzamy ze słowacji.  bede wdzieczna za pomoc moj mail to [email protected]
Posdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Elfir

Polecane firmy są we wątku "Biała lista wykonawców" 9można wyszukiwac wg województw)
Natomiast ogłoszenia o szukaniu firm prosze zamieścić w dziale Ogłoszenia drobne.

----------


## Kamil69

grunt to porządna firma

----------


## artek76

Kontener, na rynku jest coraz więcej naprawdę fajnych , wyszukiwarka Google

----------


## aguska864

Witam :wink: 
Geodeta był u nas na działce i wyznaczył nam punkt zero... I moje pytanie. Czy ten punkt zero wyznaczony liczony jest z posadzkami czy do wysokości wymurowanych bloczków??? Męczy mnie to bo nasz budowlaniec według mnie coś kręci...

----------


## Elfir

z posadzką.

----------


## ary_zet

:no: -stanąć to  może- ale bezprawnie - 


> A czy dom nie posiadający fundamentów, tylko stojący na solidnych cegłach lub czymś podobnym, mógłby stanąć bez pozwolenia?

----------


## qwerty0714

Witam, forumowiczów  :smile:  pochwalcie się co budujecie  :smile:  zakładajcie dzienniki budowy tak jak ja i wrzucajcie zdjecia  :smile:  bardzo to pomaga przy fantazjowaniu w budowie  :big tongue:  ja buduje TYMEK wersja D PS  :smile:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

Tylko jak te zdjęcia wstawiać? Może udzielisz kilka rad?

----------


## Jomo

> Mam pytanie: niedawno kupiłem sobie kawałek ziemi w górach i chciałem postawić tam coś, co miałoby ściany i dach, a jednocześnie nie trzeba by było zdobywać pozwolenia na budowę.


Tu jest odpowiedź co można postawić bez pozwolenia na budowę: http://muratordom.pl/eksperci/pytani...wolenia/25653/

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

Już wszystko wiem na temat wklejania zdjęć. 
Instrukcja pod adresem http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...99cie-na-forum
Wielkie dięki *Elfir* :tongue:

----------


## kamaar

czy mogę postawić na działce garaż blaszany, tymczasowo przed uzyskaniem pozwolenia na budowę i czy muszę to zgłosić?

----------


## Ostap

możesz go stawiać bez zgłaszania

----------


## Kwitko

Przed uzyskaniem nie możesz stawiać, obiekty na potrzeby budowy można stawiać po uzyskaniu pozwolenia.

----------


## kamaar

to trochę bez sensu, bo mi na razie ten garaż nie będzie potrzebny tylko na cele budowlane, chciałabym jakoś obrządzić tą działkę, bo jest cała porośnięta chwastami, a nie chce mi się wozić ciągle jakiś szpadli, czy innych pierdół. Zostanie mi to po prostu zgłosić.

----------


## mycha.:)

> A czy dom nie posiadający fundamentów, tylko stojący na solidnych cegłach lub czymś podobnym, mógłby stanąć bez pozwolenia?


może chodzi Ci na przykład o budowanie domu na starych fundamentach? czyli wyburzony stary dom i na te same fundamenty dom. Nie wiem jak teraz, ale kiedyś nie trzeba było pozwolenia chyba.

----------


## Amiska

ja podpytuję się*znajomych którzy już mieszkają, co by zmieli w swoim domu. Cennne tez są fora.
Czasopism nie kupuję - kilka katalogów lezy z projetkami tylko.

----------


## jfilemonowicz

> A czy dom nie posiadający fundamentów, tylko stojący na solidnych cegłach lub czymś podobnym, mógłby stanąć bez pozwolenia?


a po co ma stawać bez pozwolenia? ewentualna legalizacja to dość kosztowna sprawa (legalizacja budynku jednorodzinnego to 50tys  :wink:  )... a w przypadku braku możliwości legalizacji... rozbiórka boli jeszcze bardziej  :wink:

----------


## jfilemonowicz

co to za miejsce? może trzeba poszukać w archiwach, czy nie było tam kiedyś zabudowy... wtedy można się pokusić o remont /przebudowę ...

----------


## Elfir

Dom musi mieć pozwolenie na budowę. Nie ma znaczenia rodzaj (lub brak) fundamentów.

Obiekty zwolnione z wymogu pozwolenia na budowę stanowią zamknięty katalog: Art 29.1 Ustawy Prawo Budowlane i nijak nie podciągniesz domu pod definicję wiaty, altany, obiektu gospodarczego związanego z produkcją rolną czy_ "tymczasowych obiektów budowlanych, niepołączonych trwale z gruntem i przewidzianych do rozbiórki lub przeniesienia w inne miejsce w terminie określonym w zgłoszeniu, o którym mowa w art. 30 ust. 1, ale nie później niż przed upływem 120 dni od dnia rozpoczęcia budowy określonego w zgłoszeniu"_

----------


## Tancereczka

Mpzp to ważna sprawa !  Potem jak u moich znajomych może okazać się , że obszar objęty jest programem natura 2000

----------


## jerz100

Decydując się na budowę domu warto zastanowić się nad budowa budynku pasywnego w systemie szkieletu drewnianego tzw. "kanadyjskiego". Zajmuję się projektowaniem takich budynków. Koszt realizacji powinien sie miescic w kosztach wiekszych od tradycyjnego budynku o 9 do 12% w polskich warónkach. Na etapie kupna działki należy skonsultowac sie z projektantem żeby ocenił czy działka nadaje się pod budynek pasywny. Należy pamiętac że koszty realizacji (budowy) są wydatkiem jednorazaowym a koszty eksploatacyjne są kosztem stałym i wielotetnim, koszty eksploatacyjne świadczą o tym czy budynek jest tani czy drogi.
jerz100

----------


## Elfir

bez reklam!

----------


## bednarz11

Witam firma zaproponowała mi ze wybuduje mi dom bez dachu za 29 tys czy to dużo czy mało 

http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...A1170?lustro=1

 a z dachem około 40 tys zastanawiam się czy to cena jest ok

----------


## twaro

> bez reklam!



... i błędów ortograficznych :wink: .

----------


## Elfir

> Witam firma zaproponowała mi ze wybuduje mi dom bez dachu za 29 tys czy to dużo czy mało 
> 
> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...A1170?lustro=1
> 
>  a z dachem około 40 tys zastanawiam się czy to cena jest ok


Na forum jest specjalny wątek - płace wykonawców. radze tam poszukać odpowiedzi.

----------


## pinacolada88

witajcie, jestem na forum nowa. Planujemy z mężem budowę domu, działkę już mamy. W tym roku chcielibyśmy załatwić wszystkie formalności, pozwolenia itp. oraz zalać fundamenty. Chcemy domek parterowy podobają nam się te dwa projekty: 
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,2421,0,0.htm
http://dom.projektoskop.pl/projekt-67635.htm

bardziej podoba nam się domek muratora z dachem wielospadowym, ale obawiamy się, że będzie dużo droższy... a budujemy bez kredytu i zależy nam na jak najmniejszych kosztach... oczywiście jesteśmy zieloni, jeśli chodzi o budowę domu. Czy możecie doradzić nam, podpowiedzieć, który z tych domków jest waszym zdaniem lepszy, ma korzystniejszy rozkład pomieszczeń i czy duża byłaby różnica w ich budowie? interesuje nas dom parterowy, ponieważ mamy niepełnosprawnego synka, i chcemy dostosować go głównie pod niego. Z góry dziękuję za rady i opinie.

----------


## irenakreft

Szukam dobrej firmy wykonawczej , dom  ma być bardzo nowoczesny i energooszczędny , kogo mozecie polecić , chetnie bym też zobaczyła jak wykonali pracę osobiście .

----------


## sawanna

Witam, mam pytanie do tych bardziej doświadczonych ode mnie :Smile: 

Potencjalny wykonawca mojego domu powiedział mi, że cena robocizny za wykonanie mojego dachu z nadbitką wynosić będzie 19 tys. zł. Gdy zapytałam, ile będzie wynosić cena robocizny za dach bez nadbitki, to powiedział mi, że tyle samo, bo musi okleić dom pod dachem dookoła styropianem. Do tego oczywiście dojdzie później dodatkowo robocizna za wykonanie podbitki.

Ok, może jestem jeszcze zielona w temacie, ale czy rzeczywiście tak jest, jak mówi wykonawca?

----------


## gosiakmala

> Witam firma zaproponowała mi ze wybuduje mi dom bez dachu za 29 tys czy to dużo czy mało 
> 
> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...A1170?lustro=1
> 
>  a z dachem około 40 tys zastanawiam się czy to cena jest ok


wg mnie tanio. my płacimy 33 tys. za sso. 
a widziałeś wykonanie tych fachowców?

----------


## sawanna

> Witam firma zaproponowała mi ze wybuduje mi dom bez dachu za 29 tys czy to dużo czy mało 
> 
> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...A1170?lustro=1
> 
>  a z dachem około 40 tys zastanawiam się czy to cena jest ok


ja dostałam ofertę na SSO 31 tys. zł, dach z nadbitką 19 tys. zł, więc masz o wiele taniej ode mnie.

----------


## Elfir

> Szukam dobrej firmy wykonawczej , dom  ma być bardzo nowoczesny i energooszczędny , kogo mozecie polecić , chetnie bym też zobaczyła jak wykonali pracę osobiście .


Może byś tak napisała skąd jeseteś? Chyba, że chcesz sciągać ekipy z drugiego krańca Polski?

Poza tym uzyj wyszukiwarki. W dziale "Wymiana doświadczeń" sa wątki z serii "biała lista", gdzie z podziałem na województwa ludzie polecają sobie wykonawców. Poza tym zajdzyj do "grup budujących" (też na forum), gdzie zrzeszają się budujący w danej okolicy i wymieniają doświadczenia.

----------


## irenakreft

Dzieki za info buduję pomiędzy  Toruniem a Bydgoszczą w  Złej Wsi  ,  planuję zacząć jak najszybciej

----------


## Elfir

to trochę póżno szukasz ekipy. Wiekszośc dobrych ekip została już zakontraktowana na wiosnę.

----------


## fajna kobieta

Cena wydaje sie ok

----------


## hesperius

Witajcie!  :smile: 
Mam do Was pytanie, odnosnie pozwolenia na podciagniecie wody (a takze gazu, ale to kwestie wody traktujemy priorytetowo).  Otoz, gmina dwukrotnie nie zgodzila sie na przeprowadzenie (obu) instalacji w pasie dzialki gminnej (jest to pas, ktory w przyszlosci bedzie droga, jesli gmina zdecyduje sie na jej poszerzenie). Zaproponowano, zeby rury biegly wzdluz dzialki sasiadow (sa dwie opcje - dwoch sasiadow). Jeden sie nie zgodzil. Co sie stanie, jesli drugi rowniez nie wyrazi zgody? Jak sie to ma do ustawy o dostepie do mediow? Bierzemy pod uwage studnie, ale nie wiemy, czy na dzialce jest woda, ani czy jest zdatna. (Dla gazu jest wiecej alternatyw).
Sprawa jest o tyle skomplikowana, ze dzialka nie jest jeszcze w naszym posiadaniu (czekamy na reszte dokumentow, zeby podpisac umowe). Media przeprowadzaja nasi przyszli sasiedzi, z ktorymi chcemy sie podzielic kosztami...
Nie wiem, czy tafilam na wlasciwy watek - na forum nie udalo mi sie znalezc problemu, ktory przedstawilam. Jesli macie jakies pomsyly, gdzie szukac informacji na temat przepisow i rozwiazan, piszcie  :smile:

----------


## izabelle

witam,czy w trakcie budowy trzeba mieć jakąś umowę na wywóz śmieci z budowy?

----------


## Elfir

Nie. Zamawia się wywózki indywidualnie.

----------


## izabelle

cześć,muszę zgłębić temat systemowych przepustów wodno-kanalizacyjnych w fundamencie,napiszcie czy warto je stosować,jakie wybierać, etc.dzieki

----------


## Elfir

nie stosowałam żadnych systemowych przepustów

----------


## proget

Nie ma konieczności stosowania żadnych przepustów jeżeli chodzi o przejście przez fundamenty, wystarczy rura osłonowa PVC o dymencję większa. Natomiast jak ma się dom z piwnicą i instalację przechodzą przez ścianę - należy stosować przejście np Integro.

----------


## KarolaTom

My również rezygnujemy z przepustów wodno-kanalizacyjnych w ścianie, tak doradziła nam ekipa budowlana

----------


## macius36

Ja mam podobne założenia co ty - i bez bańki nie podchodź, chyba że będziesz sporo sam robił. 
Co do dachu - ja robię z gontu bitumicznego. Dachówka za droga, i i nieodporna na grad. Też zastanawiam się nad blachodachówką, ale podobno   jak jest dach złożony to blachy sięmniej opłaca.

----------


## Misterhajt

To mój pierwszy post na forum, WITAM SERDECZNIE!
Planuję kupić działkę na osiedlu domków jednorodzinnych. Na działce znajduje się stary drewniany dom do wyburzenia oraz pomieszczenie gospodarcze z pustaków do wyburzenia. Do domu podłączony jest prąd oraz woda.
I teraz mam pytanie, jak się do tego zabrać? Podejrzewam, że zamiar rozbiórki trzeba zgłosić do odpowiednich organów, ale co z prądem i wodą? To też trzeba zgłosić do wodociągów i zakładu energetycznego? Trzeba mieć jakieś mapki? Muszą przyjechać i odłączyć te media przed wyburzeniem domu?

Druga sprawa to taka, że na działce jest stara studnia i szambo. Czym to najlepiej zasypać? Gruzem z rozbiórki, piaskiem, czy można tym i tym? Oczywiście w tym miejscu nie będzie w przyszłości stał żaden budynek.
 Rozumiem, że tego już nie muszę nigdzie zgłaszać?

Będę wdzięczny za każdą odpowiedź.

----------


## luntrusk

Szambo to się najpierw odkaża - najlepiej chyba wynająć do tego firmę by mieć pewność, że sam sobie nie zanieczyścisz ogrodu... Ludzie to zasypują najczęściej czym się da... Ja bym sprawdziła ile kosztuje wynajęcie sprzętu do "wyciągnięcia" szamba i studni. Bo jeśli koszt jest rzędu np 3 tyś zł to pozbyłabym się tego wszystkiego nawet droższym kosztem.... oczywiście w ramach rozsądku...

Rozbiórkę domu musisz zgłosić. Co do wody i prądu to nie wiem. Ale na wszelki wypadek ja bym to zgłosiła - niech oni sami decydują. 

Dobrze, że ten dom jest drewniany a nie murowany  :wink:  Choć i takie domy mają często fundamenty  :wink:  Czeka Cię dużo pracy - powodzenia  :big grin:

----------


## EZS

Na rozbiórkę domu to musisz mieć pozwolenie i to jest dość kosztowna sprawa. Może ktoś poda przepisy, bo ja nie pamiętam. Fundamenty za to można wykorzystać i zgłosić rozbudowę a nie budowę. Wtedy jeżeli są problemy prawne z lokalizacją domu na działce, to można je przeskoczyć. 
Generalnie, zanik kupisz zabudowaną działkę, to radzę duuuzo poczytać, bo może się okazać, że koszty dodatkowe duże i nie opłaca się...

----------


## Elfir

drewniany dom - skontaktuj się z firmą odzyskującą stare drewno - może rozbierze za darmo?
Też stawiałabym na projekt przebudowy a nie osobny projekt rozbiórki i osobny projekt nowego domu.

Media - jak teraz rozwiążęsz umowy i pollikwidujesz przyłącza, będziesz musiał znów płacić za wykonanie nowych przyłączy - więc czy to ma sens?

----------


## Misterhajt

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

Znaczy się sugerujecie, że na tych starych fundamentach po przeróbkach da się postawić całkiem nowy dom bez tych wszystkich pozwoleń na budowę i innych cyrków?
Gdzie muszę się udać, aby zasięgnąć informacji, czy tak da się zrobić? Do jakiegoś architekta?

A co do rozbiórki to musi być jakiś specjalny projekt, nie wystarczy samo zgłoszenie + buldożer i jazda? Jaki może być w przybliżeniu koszt uzyskania pozwolenia na rozbiórkę razem z planem? 
edit: Dom ma mniej niż 8m wysokości i stoi co najmniej 4m. od granic działki.

Myślałem, że wystarczy kupić działkę ze starą chałupą, zrównać to z ziemią i postawić nowy dom, a tu od samego początku same problemy, ech...

Co do mediów to nie chodziło mi o likwidację przyłączy, ale o jakieś zabezpieczenie tego, gdyby w czasie prac strzeliła jakaś rura, czy też stało się coś z prądem. Dlatego zapytałem, czy trzeba zgłosić coś takiego do nich.

----------


## EZS

> Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.
> 
> Znaczy się sugerujecie, że na tych starych fundamentach po przeróbkach da się postawić całkiem nowy dom bez tych wszystkich pozwoleń na budowę i innych cyrków?
> .


w realu czy na planie???
W realu broń cie boziu, no może częściowo, na papierze oczywiście. 
Chodzi głównie o to, że bardzo często są problemy z pozwoleniami na budowę. Trzeba mieć projekt rozbiórki. Jaki - poszukaj lub zapytaj w poradach prawnych no i u siebie w urzędzie. Coś mi się kołacze po głowie, że trzeba mieć co zrobić z pozostałościami. Potem projekt budowlany. Mając rozbudowę załatwiasz to na raz, a nikogo nie obchodzi, że z poprzedniego budynku pozostała raczej dziura w ziemi. Byle w papierach zostało więcej :wink: 
Przyłącza są cenne, bo nie musisz o nie występować. Nic z nimi nie robisz, szczególnie z prądem uważaj, jak masz taryfę mieszkalną a przełączą ci na budowlaną, to zapłacisz drożej. Znacznie. A przy rozbudowie to masz i już, nikt się nie czepi. Jaka rura ma ci strzelić???  :ohmy:  Przecież nie zostawisz wody luzem na działce, ze studzienki kranik na czas budowy wyprowadzisz a jak sobie do domu pociągniesz potem, to odkręcisz dalej. Ważne, żeby był wodomierz. No i teraz przepisy też są bardziej wredne, prąd na płocie i inne, mając rozbudowę możesz zignorować niewygodne szczegóły, zdaje mi się, (ale trzeba się dowiedzieć) że nie ma ponownego odbioru instalacji?

----------


## Misterhajt

Dzięki EZS, trochę mi rozjaśniłeś.
A teraz po kolei:
1) Wysokość domu nie przekracza 8m. i nie stoi on od granic działki bliżej niż 4m. Czyli nie muszę mieć pozwolenia na rozbiórkę? Zgadza się?
2) Składam do właściwego urzędu wniosek o rozbudowę domu wraz z projektem, jak będzie on wyglądał po rozbudowie i czekam na zatwierdzenie. W projekcie może być uwzględnione poszerzenie domu poza obecne fundamenty, z zachowaniem jednego narożnika domu na starych? To jeszcze podlega pod rozbudowę?
3) Dostaję zgodę na rozbudowę wg nowego projektu i nie wnikając w szczegóły, i nie pytając nikogo o nic, rozpierdzielam stary dom, a w jego miejsce stawiam nowy wg projektu od samych podstaw.
4) Odnośnie wody i prądu nic nikomu nie zgłaszam, aby nie robić zbędnego szumu, tylko sam we własnym zakresie zabezpieczam te przyłącza? Czyli teoretycznie zakładam zawór PRZED wejściem rury z wodą do starego domu. A jak zabezpieczyć licznik prądu?

Jeżeli to tak wygląda, jak wyżej, to chyba nawet lepiej, że na tej działce jest ta stara chałupa  :Smile: 
Ależ mam zmienne nastroje z godziny na godzinę. Po napisaniu poprzedniego posta odechciało mi się zakupu tej działki, a teraz znowu dostrzegłem światełko w tunelu. I to jakie!  :big grin:

----------


## luntrusk

Jeśli jeszcze nie kupiłeś tej działki to radzę mocno negocjować cenę  :wink:  albo poszukać dobrej i bezproblemowej działki  :big grin: 

A teraz na poważnie: skoro rzeczywiście są tam betonowe fundamenty i chcesz rozbudowywać ten dom to skontaktowałabym się z osobą, która kupiła stary dom i go rozbudowała - najlepszy jest praktyk bo teoretyk nie ma doświadczenia  :big grin: 
Zapytaj tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?...przebudowa-%29

Oni ze starego domu zrobili na prawdę perełkę w samym Krakowie  :wink: . 

Ja uważam, że stery dom do rozbudowy lub rozbiórki warto kupić tylko w bardzo dobrej lokalizacji po zaniżonej cenie  :wink: .

----------


## Misterhajt

Ten dom Basi i Tomka to całkiem inny kaliber!
Natomiast ten "mój" to stara chata. Ile może kosztować rozbiórka - kilka tysięcy?
A z tego co napisał EZS wywnioskowałem, że przy rozbudowie będzie mniej papierologii, a tym samym nieco taniej. No chyba, że znowu coś źle rozumuję...  :eek:

----------


## luntrusk

Ich dom jest z dużym rozmachem budowany  :wink:  ale Ty możesz swój malutki domek budować  :smile:  Chodzi o to tylko byś zbadał jak taka rozbudowa domu wygląda: jakie papiery, jaki koszt?

Powiedz jakie wymiary mają fundamenty. Najlepiej wrzuć zdjęcia. Ja ze swojego przykładu powiem, ze kupiłam działkę, która wyglądała na trochę kłopotliwą  :wink:  Oczywiście nie dla mnie  :big grin:  ale zapłaciłam za nią prawie o połowę mniej niż ludzie, którzy kupili swoje działki w boomie... Czasem warto kupić taką działkę - ale trzeba ją bardzo dobrze sprawdzić.

Ja na swojej działce miałam fundamenty 2 m x 2 m - wyglądało to tak jakby miały być pod WC. Na działce miałam tez pozakopywane śmietniki. Wyrzucony gruz. I cała była porośnięta czym się da... Bardziej odstraszyła gdy się na nią weszło niż przyciągała  :wink: . Ale miała dla mnie ogromny plus - leży bardzo blisko lasu mokrzańskiego i w otulinie drzew "pod ochroną". Więc jest bardzo zielono i cicho.

Ale uporządkowanie działki zajęło nam całą wiosnę, lato, jesień. Do fundamentów wynajęliśmy osobę, która rozwaliła nam je w jeden dzień za 350 zł  :smile: . Więc znikomy koszt - choć początkowo wyglądały mi na straszny wydatek  :wink: . Dużo więcej zapłaciliśmy za wywożenie gruzu, śmieci, itd...

----------


## Elfir

> 1) Wysokość domu nie przekracza 8m. i nie stoi on od granic działki bliżej niż 4m. Czyli nie muszę mieć pozwolenia na rozbiórkę? Zgadza się?


http://www.muratorplus.pl/biznes/pra...nku_59508.html - masz opisane co wymaga pozwolenia a co nie.




> 2) Składam do właściwego urzędu wniosek o rozbudowę domu wraz z projektem, jak będzie on wyglądał po rozbudowie i czekam na zatwierdzenie. W projekcie może być uwzględnione poszerzenie domu poza obecne fundamenty, z zachowaniem jednego narożnika domu na starych? To jeszcze podlega pod rozbudowę?


Tak, można poszerzyć poza fundamenty




> 3) Dostaję zgodę na rozbudowę wg nowego projektu i nie wnikając w szczegóły, i nie pytając nikogo o nic, rozpierdzielam stary dom, a w jego miejsce stawiam nowy wg projektu od samych podstaw.


Prawdopodobnie trzeba zgłosić do starostwa zamiar rozbiórki. Nie jest to pozwolenie, ale zgloszenie. bezpłatne




> 4) Odnośnie wody i prądu nic nikomu nie zgłaszam, aby nie robić zbędnego szumu, tylko sam we własnym zakresie zabezpieczam te przyłącza? Czyli teoretycznie zakładam zawór PRZED wejściem rury z wodą do starego domu. A jak zabezpieczyć licznik prądu?


A gdzie konkretnie licznik wisi? Jak w burzonym domu, to trzeba poprzez energetykę wnioskować o zmianę lokalizacji licznika. Licznik jest własnością dostawcy prądu i musi być do niego dostęp dla inkasenta.


projekt budowlany "przebudowy" i tak musisz zrobić - wiec koszt zwiększy sę o koniecznośc wykonania projektu indywidualnego, a nie zakupienie gotowca.

----------


## luntrusk

Sprawdź czy ta działka z domem drewnianym nie ma wpisu: "dom do rozbiórki....". Wiele starych domów ma takie wpisy. Możesz się "wkopać"...  :wink: 

Sprawdź też czy ten domek nie jest samowolą budowlaną.

----------


## Misterhajt

Dziękuję Wam za odpowiedzi.
Cena "mojej" działki nie jest niska, ale za to lokalizacja bardzo odpowiada żonie, a w pobliżu nie ma żadnych innych działek do sprzedania.
Teraz przynajmniej mam pojęcie, na czym mniej więcej stoję. Fajnie, że są ludzie na tym forum, którzy potrafią coś człowiekowi doradzić i rozjaśnić obraz sytuacji. Wcześniej w życiu bym nie pomyślał, że mogę ubiegać się o rozbudowę.
Aby nie zadręczać Was dalszymi pytaniami, postaram się dowiedzieć nieco więcej na ten temat w odpowiednich instytucjach. Po zasięgnięciu bardziej szczegółowych informacji, założę ewentualnie oddzielny wątek w dziale przebudowy i rozbudowy.
Jeszcze raz WIELKIE DZIĘKI!

EDIT: za domem jest budynek gospodarczy z pustaków.

----------


## Elfir

te iglaki (niekonieczne wszytskie)chyba będziesz musiał ściąć z powodów chociażby logistycznych - czy wjedzie na działkę ciezki sprzęt przez te drzewa?
za tym domem widze coś murowanego. Co to jest?

----------


## luntrusk

Ta działka jest ładnie położona (dobra lokalizacja) i widzę na mapie, że ma ponad 700 m2 - to daje Tobie już dość dobre warunki zabudowy. Na tej działce jest też garaż/pom. gosp., które możesz dostosować do swoich potrzeb. Negocjuj cenę - teraz jest bardzo dobry czas na negocjacje  :big grin: 

Tam spokojnie możesz sobie ten domek rozbudowywać.

----------


## EZS

Ten dom wygląda na mieszkalny. Faktycznie trzeba sprawdzić, czy nie był samowolą....
Istnienie domu na działce zwalnia cię z dbania o odległości od granic (w obrębie istniejących fundamentów) i minimalną wielkość działki pod zabudowę. U mnie jest to np 700m, ale już 3 km dalej wymagają 1000m2. Żeby dać pozwolenie. Jak jest dom, to nie ma problemu wielkości. Teraz sama przebudowa. Mój wujo przebudowywał stary domek na nowy. Rzeczywiście projekt musi być indywidualny. Na papierze ściany domku były wykorzystane w nowym (został powiększony i ma poddasze użytkowe), w realu okazało się, że trzeba było prawie wszystkie ściany zburzyć, bo zaprawa się wypłukała (tynku nie było) i nawet jako sciany wewnętrzne się nie nadały. Ze starego domku został kawałek jednej ściany. I przyłącza. Fundamenty dolewali. 
Co do prądu idziesz grzecznie do dostawcy i pytasz, ze masz rozbudowę malutką domku ale licznik ci na ścianie przeszkadza i czy możesz sobie go sam przewiesić na płot czy oni to zrobią? Licznik wewnętrzny jest twój, w starych domach wcale nie wiszą na płocie, to wymóg dla nowych domów, moze się okazać, że ich to wcale nie obchodzi... pewnie ci powiedzą co musisz a co możesz

----------


## Elfir

Licznik jest zawsze własnością dostawcy. Nie można go sobie ot tak przenosić. W Enea kara to kilkaset złotych.

----------


## Misterhajt

Jeszcze raz dziękuję za zainteresowanie i podpowiedzi. Powoli wszystko mi się klaruje  :yes:

----------


## Misterhajt

To znowu ja.
Z tego, co twierdzi właściciel działki, chałupa została postawiona w 1948r. Rozumiem, że po takim czasie nie obowiązuje przepis o samowoli budowlanej? A jak w takim przypadku wygląda kwestia rozbudowy domu?
I jeszcze gdybyście mogli mi napisać, jakich dokumentów żądać PRZED zakupem, na co zwrócić uwagę w tych dokumentach (mając na uwadze, że dom wybudowany w 194 :cool: , czy tam powinny być naniesione plany tego domu? Które dokumenty skserować i gdzie się z nimi udać przed zakupem: np. do architekta, żeby zobaczył co da się z tego zrobić, czy do jakiegoś urzędu, żeby dowiedzieć się jak wygląda sprawa tego domu  :Confused: 
Dla mnie sprawy papierkowo-urzędowe to czarna magia, a to przecież dopiero początek... pfffff.....

----------


## inż.maliniak

> To znowu ja.
> Z tego, co twierdzi właściciel działki, chałupa została postawiona w 1948r. Rozumiem, że po takim czasie nie obowiązuje przepis o samowoli budowlanej? A jak w takim przypadku wygląda kwestia rozbudowy domu?
> I jeszcze gdybyście mogli mi napisać, jakich dokumentów żądać PRZED zakupem, na co zwrócić uwagę w tych dokumentach (mając na uwadze, że dom wybudowany w 194, czy tam powinny być naniesione plany tego domu? Które dokumenty skserować i gdzie się z nimi udać przed zakupem: np. do architekta, żeby zobaczył co da się z tego zrobić, czy do jakiegoś urzędu, żeby dowiedzieć się jak wygląda sprawa tego domu 
> Dla mnie sprawy papierkowo-urzędowe to czarna magia, a to przecież dopiero początek... pfffff.....


Pierwsze kroki skieruj do Wydziału Geodezji i Kartografii, tam zamów 
•	mapę do celów opiniodawczych, 
•	wypis i wyrys z rejestru gruntów, 
•	wypis z kartoteki lokali.

Udaj się do Wydziału Ksiąg Wieczystych, bądź wejdź na KW online i pobierz wypis z KW, przy okazji zweryfikujesz czy działka nie ma jakiś obciążeń hipotecznych, służebności itp.

Udaj się z tymi papierami do Urzędu Gminy i zweryfikuj czy są zapłacone podatki od nieruchomości, czy nie ma zaległości.

Jeśli działka ma MPZP to złóż wniosek o wypis, jeśli nie ma to dla rozbudowy będziesz potrzebować Decyzję o Warunkach Zabudowy, z wnioskiem o takie warunki możesz wystąpić nie będąc właścicielem. Do wniosku będą potrzebne szczegółowe dane dotyczące przyszłej zabudowy więc warto zgłosić się do jakiegoś lokalnego urbanisty i zlecić mu przygotowanie wniosku (ewentualnie architekt).

Do większości powyższych czynności potrzebne jest Pełnomocnictwo od właściciela poza KW i wnioskiem o WZ.

----------


## Misterhajt

Tak też uczynię. Dzięki!

----------


## ar_chitekt

Najdłużej zajmuje wybór odpowiedniego projektu, ogląda się ich tysiące, dobrze, że na niektórych stronach są kategorie jakiego domu szukamy: małe, parterowe, z poddaszem, szeregowe, nowoczesne, z piecem na paliwo stałe,  eko. Jest w czym wybierać.

----------


## aneta_doa

Dokładnie tak! Mi jako kobiecie jest niesamowicie ciężko zdecydować się na konkretny projekt! W każdym jest coś ciekawego  :smile:

----------


## bowess

> Dokładnie tak! Mi jako kobiecie jest niesamowicie ciężko zdecydować się na konkretny projekt! W każdym jest coś ciekawego


Polecam dwie wyszukiwarki:
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ z prawej strony klikamy "wyszukiwanie zaawansowane" i jest wiele opcji, od podstawowych jak metraż, szerokość działki, kondygnacje, garaż, po bardziej szczegółowe jak układ parteru i liczba pokoi, styl, wjazd od południa, zadaszony taras, wykusz jadalny, szacunkowy koszt budowy, wielkość kotłowni.
http://tooba.pl/ również wiele opcji do zaznaczenia, choć nieco mniej niż w powyższej, bardzo duża baza dodanych projektów.

Wybór projektu niewątpliwie uławia pójście drogą eliminacji. A dokonywać eliminowania najłatwiej mając warunki zabudowy, ustalony budżet i sposób ogrzewania domu. Ogromna liczba projektów gotowych powoduje, że bez tych naturalnych ograniczników inwestor jest jak osiołek, którem w żłoby dano - i to pachnie i to nęci.  :smile:

----------


## Busters

Witam, ktos moze potrafi oszacowac koszty parterowki

Planuje projekt indywidualny dość mocno zblizony do domu w kampanilach 
135m2+35m2 garaż
bez piwnic, bez uzytkowego poddasza (drewniany strop),silikat 18cm+styro, dachowka cementowa, okolice Krakowa

Myslicie, ze 200tys za ssz i 350tys za calosc (bez dzialki) jest realne?

----------


## bowess

Za 350 deweloperski czy pod klucz? Z własną robocizną, czy wszystko zlecone? 
Patrząc na Dom w kampanulach widzę dużo metrów ścian - zarówno zewnętrznych jak i wewnętrznych (dużo małych pomieszczeń = dużo ścianek działowych + dużo drzwi wewnętrznych), duże przeszklenia. Kształt dachu to dwie połączone koperty. Też wyjdą Ci trzy kominy? Detale projektowe mogą dość znacznie wpłynąć na koszty (dodatkowe elementy zbrojone, duże przekroje belek stropowych i krokwi, wysokość dużych szkleń, liczba punktów instalacji wodnej i elektrycznej), więc trudno szacować dokładnie. Można co nawyjżej tak z grubsza, średnio.
Deweloperski może się udać przy wyborze najkorzystniejszych cenowo materiałów i kosztach robocizny utrzymanych w okolicach średnich. Pod klucz i ekipami sądzę, że potrzebny jest budżet rzędu 450-500k.

----------


## Busters

Dzieki za odpowiedz. Myslalem o stanie "pod klucz" przy zakresie własnych robót na poziomie ~15-20% (powiedzmy bez ogrodzenia i ogrodu)
Kominow chcialem 1 (kominek+okap polaczony) i do tego ogrzewanie klimatyzatorami (jestem w trakcie zaglebiania sie w tym temacie)
Scian dzialowych bedzie troche mniej niz w projekcie - w miejscu kotlowni i pralni myslalem zeby zrobic wiekszy garaz i cala prawe strone przebudowac.
Powierzchni scian jest faktycznie sporo i przeszklen rowniez no i dach nie nalezy do najprostszych

----------


## bowess

To są pewne potanienia w stosunku do kampanuli. A jakie fundamenty? Klasyczne czy płyta?
Jednakże nadal metraż jest spory, bryła ma swoje rozbudowania. W moim regionie bez większego nakładu "samoróbstwa" za 350 by nie dało rady, ale pisują tu ludzie, którzy twierdzą, że w niektórych miejscach robocizna jest znacznie tańsza i budowali tanio ekipami.

----------


## Busters

Myslalem o klasycznych no, ale to na razie tak bardzo wstepnie.
Na razie jestem na etapie WZki, probuje zdobyc jaka kolwiek wiedze, a im wiecej sie czyta tym wiekszy metlik w glowie jest niestety.
Kolejna sprawa to to ze daje sobie na inwestycje spokojnie te 2-3lata, a moze nawet dluzej wiec to tez na pewno jakis obnizy koszty.

----------


## martaku

Witam też właśnie zaczynam budowę domu. Planujemy dom o powierzchni ok 100 m2. Jak myślicie zaczynać teraz przed zimą? Czy to bez sensu?

----------


## dawiddur

Co powiecie o tym projekcie? http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...=1&wo_1=&wo_0=
Z jakim kosztem budowy do stanu surowego zamkniętego należy się liczyć?

----------


## EZS

> Co powiecie o tym projekcie? http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt_jesienna-zaduma-wariant-ii,2690,0,0.htm?kdg=1&sd_0=&sd_1=&knd_1=&pz_1=&pz_  0=&pc_0=&pc_1=&k_1=&k_0=&gd_0=&gd_1=&web_0=&web_1=  &knd_0=&v=2&wsk_1=&wsk_0=&p_0=85&p_1=115&a=&c=&wk_  1=&wk_0=&o=-usable_area_sum&q=&wef_0=&wef_1=&so=1&so=2&t=1&wo_  1=&wo_0=
> Z jakim kosztem budowy do stanu surowego zamkniętego należy się liczyć?


a potrzebujesz strop? Bo bez stropu masz ponad 20  tyś taniej. No i bez wydatków na strych... Ten "występ" nad gankiem to też tysiąc a może więcej, bo nie wiem, po ile gąsiory będą. Jeżeli blacha to obróbki dodatkowe też kosztują.  A komin będziesz stawiał? Fundament czy płyta? Tak mały dom ogrzejesz nawet prądem  :wink:  I tak można pytać i pytać...A od tego zależy cena. A ile zrobisz sam? 
W sumie fajny projekt. Mnie za podobną powierzchnię wyszło 320 tyś ale z poddaszem. Jak sam zrobisz sporo przy wykończeniu i popatrzysz, na czym oszczędzić, to na pewno wyjdzie taniej.

----------


## dawiddur

- Strop jest zbędny, ponad wszelką wątpliwość większa powierzchnia jest mi nie potrzebna. 
- Z "występu" nie zrezygnuje bo estetyka też się liczy. 
- Ani blacha, ani dachówka. Na pewno gont bitumiczny.
- raczej fundament tradycyjny (wciąż rozważam płytę)
- ogrzewanie tradycyjne, kocioł na ekogroszek
- wykończeniówka w własnym zakresie
- jeden komin (nie potrzebuje kominka)
- ceny robocizny zdecydowanie niskie. Kwoty jakie tu się pojawiają mają się nijak do rzeczywistości w mojej okolicy, tzn. są niższe.

----------


## agusia59

Jestem w trakcie oczekiwania na WZ i przegladam projekty. Chciałam zapytać Was drodzy forumowicze który projekt lepiej wybrać, bo mam metlik w głowie. Biore pod uwage Eliana na paliwo stałe i Sielanke 100 MDM. Linki do projektów: http://www.domenadom.pl/produkty/193/elian-ps.html i http://www.horyzont.com/projekty/994...l#.VK-pa3vSm9M. Chodzi mi o projekt tańszy w wykonaniu,a chciałabym uzyskac dom, który na parterze ma 2 sypialnie, kuchnia ma spiżarnię, jest wyjscie na poddasze, które w późniejszym etapie w razie potrzeby mogłoby byc zaadaptowane. W sielance zlikwidowałabym toalete przy kuchni i z dwóch pokoi zrobiła jeden z garderobą. Nie podoba mi sie to, że łuki nad wejsciem i tarasem sa z betonu. Zamiast 2 okien w salonie i kuchni zrobiłabym jedno na srodku. W elianie podobaja mi sie wykonania wejsc do budynku i nad tarasem, bo sa lzejsze z drewna. Podoba mi sie wciecie drzwi głownym mimo zmniejszenia wiatrołapu i to ze pokoje sa bardziej kwadratowe. Mysle natomiast o zmianie schodów na dwubiegowe ze spoczynkiem w miejscu pokoju przy salonie, a pod schodami byłaby garderoba do drugiego pokoju. Czyli tez 2 pokoje na parterze. Tylko nie wiem czy to dobre rozwiazanie ze schodami, bo jak ich wezme z korytarza to bede miec własnie duzy przedpokój i niewykorzystana powierzchnie. Na poddaszu z jednej strony byłoby okno w szczycie i dachowe ze 2 w miejscu przyszłej łazienki i drygiego pokoju. Jak myslicie, który dom bedzie tanszy w budowie i które zmiany beda tansze w adaptacji? Dodam, ze strop bedzie monolityczny w obu przypadkach.

----------


## Natalia90

Czy zaczyna ktos na wiosne budowe numeriusza?

----------


## DO**KN

> Jestem w trakcie oczekiwania na WZ i przegladam projekty. Chciałam zapytać Was drodzy forumowicze który projekt lepiej wybrać, bo mam metlik w głowie. Biore pod uwage Eliana na paliwo stałe i Sielanke 100 MDM. Linki do projektów: http://www.domenadom.pl/produkty/193/elian-ps.html i http://www.horyzont.com/projekty/994...l#.VK-pa3vSm9M. Chodzi mi o projekt tańszy w wykonaniu,a chciałabym uzyskac dom, który na parterze ma 2 sypialnie, kuchnia ma spiżarnię, jest wyjscie na poddasze, które w późniejszym etapie w razie potrzeby mogłoby byc zaadaptowane. W sielance zlikwidowałabym toalete przy kuchni i z dwóch pokoi zrobiła jeden z garderobą. Nie podoba mi sie to, że łuki nad wejsciem i tarasem sa z betonu. Zamiast 2 okien w salonie i kuchni zrobiłabym jedno na srodku. W elianie podobaja mi sie wykonania wejsc do budynku i nad tarasem, bo sa lzejsze z drewna. Podoba mi sie wciecie drzwi głownym mimo zmniejszenia wiatrołapu i to ze pokoje sa bardziej kwadratowe. Mysle natomiast o zmianie schodów na dwubiegowe ze spoczynkiem w miejscu pokoju przy salonie, a pod schodami byłaby garderoba do drugiego pokoju. Czyli tez 2 pokoje na parterze. Tylko nie wiem czy to dobre rozwiazanie ze schodami, bo jak ich wezme z korytarza to bede miec własnie duzy przedpokój i niewykorzystana powierzchnie. Na poddaszu z jednej strony byłoby okno w szczycie i dachowe ze 2 w miejscu przyszłej łazienki i drygiego pokoju. Jak myslicie, który dom bedzie tanszy w budowie i które zmiany beda tansze w adaptacji? Dodam, ze strop bedzie monolityczny w obu przypadkach.


Aby poznać dokładne koszty budowy domu zapraszam do wykonania dokładnego kosztorysu. Często wykonujemy wyceny bardzo wydawało się podobnych do siebie projektów natomiast różnice w budowie są znaczne. Należy jeszcze pamiętać oprócz kosztów projektu dochodzą jeszcze koszty adaptacji do działki oraz wszelkie zmiany w projekcie. Czasami więc taniej jest wykonanie projektu indywidualnego, który spełnia wszystkie potrzeby i marzenia Inwestora. Jeżeli chciałaby Pani wybudować dom wg jednego z powyższych projektów w wersji energooszczędnej zapraszam.

----------


## tomgot

> Wybór projektu niewątpliwie uławia pójście drogą eliminacji.


Masz racje, na początku musisz sobie zadać najważniejsze pytania: budżet? warunki zabudowy? wymiary? rodzaj parterowy czy z poddaszem? 

Mi spodobało się wydawnictwo *"domy i garaze.pl"*, przede wszystkim konkurencyjne ceny, zmiany wymagające zgody autora są darmowe, budynki mieszkalne mają bardzo wiele rozwiązań projektowych i są tanie w budowaniu.

----------


## tomgot

CZy ktoś może mi powiedzieć czy znajdę gdzieś jeszcze* projekt za 1200zł* ( dom parterowy, jednorodzinny, 100m2, technologia tradycyjna, ławy i ściany fundamentowe betonowe, ściany murowane z pustaków z betonu komórkowego. Dach dwuspadowy o konstrukcji drewnianej wiązarowej

----------


## tomgot

siostra się uparła na mały ekonomiczny domek, ciężko taki znaleźć w dobrej cenie

----------


## Nefer

> CZy ktoś może mi powiedzieć czy znajdę gdzieś jeszcze* projekt za 1200zł* ( dom parterowy, jednorodzinny, 100m2, technologia tradycyjna, ławy i ściany fundamentowe betonowe, ściany murowane z pustaków z betonu komórkowego. Dach dwuspadowy o konstrukcji drewnianej wiązarowej


Koszt projektu to promil kosztów budowy. Nie sugerowałabym się jego ceną.

----------


## bowess

Z tego co wiem, w większości biur zgodę na zmiany dostaniesz nieodpłatnie.

Za 1199 zł widzę tam jeden projekt, około 78m2 powierzchni podłóg.

Też jestem zdania, że oszczędność rzędu 800-1000zł na tym etapie to nie jest gra warta świeczki. I tak jeszcze dojdą koszty adaptacji, geodety i różne warunki, projekty przyłączy.

Jeżeli jednak głównym kryterium ma być taniość gotowca, to Archeton ma w ofercie projekty Kruszyna, Jaśmin, Głaz i jeszcze kilka za 1025zł. Są z kategorii "archiwalne" i w ramach adaptacji trzeba uwzględnić aktualne przepisy. Rozbija się to o aktualne normy energooszczędności, a więc dostosowanie grubości dociepleń, parametrów okien, ewentualne zastosowanie wentylacji mechanicznej. Siostra musiałaby poszukać kogoś, kto adaptowałby jej taki gotowiec i popytać o ewentualny koszt takich zmian.

----------


## Nefer

Jeśli umiesz sam zrobić to zaoszczędzisz dużo kasy. Jeśli się na tym nie znasz - to się raczej nie nauczysz tak od ręki każdej dziedziny.

----------


## EZS

Nefer, toż to reklama. wyżej Tomgot mam wrażenie, że też  :wink: 
Schodzi na psy to forum

----------


## Nefer

> Nefer, toż to reklama. wyżej Tomgot mam wrażenie, że też 
> Schodzi na psy to forum


Nie da się ukryć  :sad:

----------


## albertM

No racja. Fajnie jeśli potrafimy sami dużo zrobić przy swoim domu. Możemy dużo zaoszczędzić.

----------


## tomgot

jednak wszystkie koszty się składają, jak to się mówi "grosz do grosza.."

----------


## tomgot

rzeczywiście dobrze jest, jeśli można ograniczyć koszty poprzez zdecydowanie się na "zrób to sam"  :smile:

----------


## marus1980

Witam, jestem na etapie załatwiania mapek. Jeśli uda się nam to jeszcze w tym roku zrobimy fundamenty.  Będziemy budować ze ścian trójwarstwowych-cegły klinkierowej, zastanawialiśmy się nad płytkami zamiast cegły, a wg co byłoby lepsze?Raczej nie będzie to metoda gospodarcza chociaż będziemy wybierać ekipy tanie ale z polecenia i obejrzenia już wybudowanego domu. Budowa domu nie będzie na kredyt bo jakoś boimy się takich dużych kredytów.

----------


## albertM

Ja wybrałbym cegłę.

----------


## marus1980

Cegła na pewno wyczymalsza. Chociaż architekt uważał, że szkoda się pchać w dom trójwarstwowy bo duże koszty budowy. A co wy sądzicie o tym? Ci co już wybudowali i mieszkają napewno mogą już coś powiedzieć na ten temat.

----------


## marus1980

Słyszałem, że jest połówka cegły klinkierowej. Właśnie się zastanawiam nad nią bo troszkę byłoby
 taniej tylko czy to dobre rozwiązanie? I czy też dobrze tłumiła by hałas z zewnątrz? Stosował ktoś taką połówkę jako elewację.

----------

